# What's on your schedule for today?



## LEFSElover (Apr 16, 2008)

What we're doing today is driving through Colorada on our way back home.  So the last leg of our trip will take us through the entirety of Colorado then into Utah a bit of Arizona and into Las Vegas where I'll get a few baby kisses, then back home to California.

This driving venture has been incredible.  The weather, we've managed to beat by one day so far.  In other words, we're always, so far, just one day ahead of the scary stuff out there, ie. snow snow snow.  The scenery is so lovely, the animals are everywhere.  I've never seen so many deer or should I say, white rumps stairing at us from afar or very close.  Cows are plentiful as are sheep.

So what are you doing today?  Anything fun, anything out of the ordinary, or everything usual, just a typical day...We're both returning home to health oriented apts.  His a checkup and probable xrays Friday for a really really sore left shoulder and a cough that won't stop, me for that root canal for Dr. Dimwit on Saturday.​


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

That sounds like a wonderful drive. I've only done the eastern half of the country, always flew over the western half. Can't wait to do that! 

Today I have so much going on I may just short circuit and do nothing. I want to get my house cleaned up, give 2 kids baths (1 down 1 to go) take them to the playground, wash the outsides of my windows, finish my seed starting, get all the laundry put away......

Nothing terribly exciting but boy would I be excited to get it all done before starting on dinner!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 16, 2008)

your trip sounds fantastic, lefse! wish i was in the back seat. 

enjoy those baby kisses. 

a normal day for me today. work, then home for dinner. hopefully, i'll get a little time in the garden to get things started. i'm taking tomorrow off to get the colder weather stuff in (yes, i'm late), and to go to my boy's spring recital.
i had to tie up the bushes in front of our house because we're having the foundation scraped and repainted today, so i'll check on the progress when i get home. my forearms look like i had a fight with a dozen kittens from tying up the english holly bushes.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 16, 2008)

coffee on the deck, reading, beach walking, lunch and drinks with friends, sun worshiping, reading, playing on this silly machine, shell finding...


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 16, 2008)

just got back from "town" getting a hair cut. Next project is to cut up 65 pounds of Red Norland (15#) and Yukon Gold (50#) potatoes in preparation to plant them soon. But that means firing up the golf cart for its maiden voyage this season, dh says no problem. Then level out the mess I made finally digging out the geriatric asparagus crowns.  I am taking charge of 50 new crowns soon, to match the other 50 I have planted over the past two years.  Beautiful weather right now!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Apr 16, 2008)

Spring Recital BT?  That sounds sooooo cute!  What will he be doing in it?

Went to ballet this morning.  I have been so busy with performances that I haven't been able to go since March.  It was great to go to a challenging class.
Home with the kids now while dh goes for a mountain bike ride.  I need to go scrub and scrub and scrub the kitchen floors. Dh had to sand the ceiling yesterday and the dust is not coming off the floors.
I'm teaching tonight and then will hopefully have a quiet evening with dh after I get home.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

I got everything done, plus some! 
Anyone else?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I got everything done, plus some!
> Anyone else?


Now you're making me feel like a very lazy person! But you did spur me on to wash my outside windows (on the first floor, anyway). I have the ladder out so I guess I'd better get to it.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, it's not on my schedule anymore, but I closed shop early today and went for a long bike ride with a couple of my buddies, enjoying the sunny weather in the high sixties. First I dropped of a container of the chicken & slippery dumplings soup to my sister at work, for her and my BIL, then my buddies and I met up and grabbed lunch down at an outdoor greasy spoon on Presque Isle Peninsula, Took a cruise around that, then took the lake roads into Ohio to gas up, then meandered southeast to Edinboro, PA (saw a bald eagle on that leg ), grabbed "A" beer, then we split up and I headed home at a not so leisurely pace  which was fun.

Now I'm trying to decide what's for dinner.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Well, it's not on my schedule anymore, but I closed shop early today and went for a long bike ride with a couple of my buddies, enjoying the sunny weather in the high sixties. First I dropped of a container of the chicken & slippery dumplings soup to my sister at work, for her and my BIL, then my buddies and I met up and grabbed lunch down at an outdoor greasy spoon on Presque Isle Peninsula, Took a cruise around that, then took the lake roads into Ohio to gas up, then meandered southeast to Edinboro, PA (saw a bald eagle on that leg ), grabbed "A" beer, then we split up and I headed home at a not so leisurely pace  which was fun.
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide what's for dinner.


OK, I definitely like Pacanis's schedule better than Suzie's!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 16, 2008)

Today is my regular every two-week trip to "town" to get supplies, etc.

I left at 9:15 a.m. and drove the almost 30 miles to my destination.  Had to first meet with a new customer about restoring some oak dining chairs.  Picked up two chairs and then headed on to my day of in-and-out of the car.

Had a bit of a respite  when  I visited with and had lunch  with a good friend.  We went to a new restaurant and had a wonderful lunch.  Browsed antiques shops and boutiques on the way back to his jewelry  store.  The weather was postcard  perfect so it was a nice walk back to his store.

When it was all said and done, I drove 88 miles, made 23 stops and arrived home at 6 p.m.  Looooong day.  Glad it's only every  two weeks.

Thank goodness Buck cooks  dinner on these days.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 16, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> OK, I definitely like Pacanis's schedule better than Suzie's!!!!


 

Hey I squeezed in a 2 mile whole family walk AND Dairy Queen after dinner!!!! 
ALl work and no play makes Suzi a...... tired person.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Apr 16, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Hey I squeezed in a 2 mile whole family walk AND Dairy Queen after dinner!!!!
> ALl work and no play makes Suzi a...... tired person.


How do you get Lego girl to walk 2 miles? Fisher _can_ do it but I'm not sure he _would_ if I wanted him to.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> How do you get Lego girl to walk 2 miles? Fisher _can_ do it but I'm not sure he _would_ if I wanted him to.


 
She and Melon boy get to cheat, we bring the wagon. 8 yr old rides his bike.
All we need to complete the ensemble (sp?) is clown suits and a teeny car!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 17, 2008)

today.... lets see... see yesterdays plans and take away the lunch with friends and replace it with a bus ride into the Golden zone for some window shopping.  Every thing else will be pretty much the same.


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 17, 2008)

Your schedule sounds more fun than mine. Mine is to avoid going anywhere that might tempt me to spend money because pay day isn't until tomorrow. That pretty much means I'm staying home. So I will pitter around the house doing chores a pregnant woman shouldn't do to try and make the baby come, and then go for a maternal checkup at 3:45 to see if there is ANY progress. Then I'll take my accident prone child to get his stitches removed, cook some dinner, make some shakes...that sort of thing.


----------



## mattmac (Apr 17, 2008)

I woke up at 5AM, took a shower, got dressed for work, went to work at 6AM.  17 mile drive, got to work at 6:57AM.  Now I'm at work, working.  At 3PM I'll go home, and it'll take nearly another hour to make the 17 mile drive.  Get home close to 4PM, make dinner for the wife, have dinner and watch some TV.  Then I have to work on my research paper and look into apartments/townhomes/condos for when I have to move in July.  Go to bed around 9PM and repeat tomorrow.  Also throw in cleaning, dishes, etc. in any "spare time" I may have.

Not quite as much fun as some of you here!  It's going to be a very hectic couple of years until I finish my degree...and then I'm going to be stupid and get my MBA so add two more years onto the two(ish) years I have left right now.

But I'm not complaining...it'll all be worth it.  In five years, I'll be making a ton of money to support my wife*, saving up for college funds for any kids I'll have, retirement, etc.; I'll most likely be a Project Manager by then, I'll be done with all of my school (well...I do want to get my degree in mechanical engineering eventually), and I may even be a daddy at that point!  Hard work now pays off later.  And my wife and I do make time for hobbies or going out together a few times every month.

* - Note, funds will also be used to support my insanely expensive hobbies.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 19, 2008)

waking up with DS#2, Landons daddy, to get him off to work at 3:30am. coffee is set to go off @ 3:00 and his lunch/dinner/meal is made.

dental apt. @ 9:00 for me.
mowing lawns for the man of mine will take pretty much all day, they're big lawns.

may go see DS's best friend who got home from the hospital today.  see how the day goes.

quest for a magazine for the hubster, Automobile Magazine April 2008 issue.  can't find it anyway, even online.  if you know how I can get one, yes, been to their web site, let me know please.​


----------



## Pesky_Human (Apr 22, 2008)

Gesso 5 panels. Allow to dry. Sand. Repeat 6 times.
Practice graffiti techniques. 
Sketch out rough design for a business card and a website.
Drop off passport application at the post office.
Send in my incorporation papers to the state.
Practice DJ set for an upcoming show (first in 2 yrs. - yikes)
Convince this sick artist to do a show with me in 6 weeks.

Guess I should get off this board and get going. Sheesh!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 22, 2008)

Last day in Mexico.. I head home tomorrow... this is making me grumpy!  LOL.

I really don't have a plan for today, I finished most of my packing last night.  I'm leaving almost everything I brought here so I just have one back pack to carry on the plane.

I'll be very lazy today... as soon as the sun is up I'll head out to the beach for a long walk and then laze and drink the rest of the day away.


----------



## luvs (Apr 22, 2008)

today, i'm cleaning! clutter & dishes & stuff. other than that, i'm uncertain.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 22, 2008)

I work from home.  Most of my actually "work" takes place outside of my home but today is an in-home office day.  It's a gorgeous picture perfect day so I can open the windows wide.

Pacanis - What a beautiful time of year to go to Presque Isle.  I used to ride my bike there. I lived in Erie for 5 years when I was a kid.  And BTW, I hear you on "gassing" up in Ohio.  Whenenver we go to new york to visit family we stop at Exit 235 in Ohio and fill up the tank b4 we cross the border into PA.


----------



## middie (Apr 22, 2008)

Dishes, laundry, clean the bathroom, get the kid from school, make dinner then go bowling.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 22, 2008)

Just took a big tray of zucchini-coconut bars out of the oven.  Will frost with cinnamon confectioners' sugar frosting when completely cooled.

Have two baguettes on their second rise.  Should go into the oven in about 15 minutes.

I'll spend some time today doing alterations on a young girl's prom gown.  Have to shorten it 8 inches, take in the bodice and shorten the halter.  She's short.  It's going to take some time with the hem since there are 3 skirts in all.  It's a very puffy dress.

Need to spend the afternoon writing.  Have lots of columns that need to be finished.

Buck and I have resumed our warm weather practice of _porch settin'_ now that the weather's agreeable.  Lots of time to play with the kittens.  We'll stay out on the porch until about 8 p.m., then come in for dinner.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 22, 2008)

DIL just took the DG's to her folks house for the day so that leaves me free to do work stuff around the house, prepare for my own work in a day or two, and go visit my mom to bathe her, do her hair and take some treats.  plus, since it'll be quiet, I may just break out the vacuum and feather duster, oh, I 'am' feeling spry today.  I'll also try to get in a visit to DS's friend at the hospital.  if there are too many people there though, it only tires him out so I'll step in  and look and go from there.  depends too on the atmosphere and the mood.sorry, *in case of confusion, he was supposed to go home from the hospital which didn't work out that day, in the above post by me.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 22, 2008)

as little as possible, lol, excuse? knees still  hurt so need to stay off feet.


babe


----------



## Dina (Apr 22, 2008)

Watch tv, play online, dishes, laundry, clean bottom floor toilets, pick up kids from school, feed them a snack, help kids with homework, go walking with DH, fix dinner, watch American Idol


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 22, 2008)

Been all over the place today, not done yet. Went shopping for a new fridge, it will be here tomorrow. I need to fold some laundry, then a little later I am taking out cat to the Humane Society. I love him and he's so sweet, but he keeps peeing in 1 room and I think I smell it in another since I shut him out of there. His box is and always has been kept immaculate.... I dont know what his problem is. Probably just doesnt like the kids, and I cant make them go to the Humane Society. I'm gonna cry.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 23, 2008)

oh Suzi, I'm sorry!  I had to leave one of my cats there once, it's not easy.

Have you tried moving his litter box to the room he's using..or just putting it in a more private place?  Lily Lily Queen of cats won't use her box if there's anyone watching or just passing by the room it's in.  OR you can try to change the litter for a different kind...  good luck!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

He didnt start til Christina was born. I'm pretty sure its the kids making him unhappy. He is very tolerant of them, but it's not fair to him.
Brought him in yesterday, it was horrible. I cried all the way there and during the paperwork, this made the 4year old cry...... I felt so crappy. Today he's sitting in kitty jail wondering what the heck just happened. We've had him since he was 6 weeks. 
Wow I feel worse again. I should hit the liqour store.....


----------



## pdswife (Apr 23, 2008)

Wish I had that bottle of wine to share with you....


Today the plan is...
pack...
wait for cab
go to airport.. wait for plane
fly to LA
go through the hassle of getting back into America
wait for plane
fly to seattle
find hubby and get a lot of hugs and kisses
get home and talk Lily out of being mad at me
and then spoil her a lot.
Shower 
bed
sleep!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 23, 2008)

that my dear, is making all my housework sound like a grand old time today! 
Oh, and I'll take the clowns for a walk again I'm sure, 77 and sun today!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 23, 2008)

77!  I wish Seattle were going to be that warm... but... I have my doubts!\\


Have fun!!!


----------



## corazon (Apr 23, 2008)

Yesterday we went to Mt Vernon for the tulip festival. It was sunny and fun. 
I have pictures posted on the kids blog (click on link in my signature)
the kids had fun running around. Callum wanted to play in the mud and wouldn't stand still for photos but I think we still got some good ones. 

After the tulips we went to the cute little town, La Conner, and had a great late lunch. Service was good and the food was good. We will be back to eat there again. 

Drove back to Bellingham and went to a park so Aidan could fly his new kite. 
We had such a nice day!
I'm afraid that today doesn't sound like much fun. I have to wait around for a package to be delivered, errands, laundry and the rain is coming down.


----------



## babetoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*today*

tidy up the kitchen, take a shower , and go with a friend for a little shopping.
knees still hurt so can't do much or walk far. bummer



babe


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm leaving for work now.  When I get home I will fix dinner.  Since he has an interview tomorrow afternoon, James is coming home tonight, so I will get to eat with him tonight.    I need to clean up the kitchen then, and wash dishes.  And I will enter sweepstakes, which I try to do at least a little every night.  And hopefully I will finally get around to changing keyboards.  This one has been acting a little better.  Instead of missing as many as 4 letters out of 10 it is now missing about 2.  Still not good!  

Barbara


----------



## Dina (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm finishing the mopping, shower, pick up kids from school, fix dinner and keep packing suitcases.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 24, 2008)

Costco
Safeway
library
phamacy
starbucks
Post office
and a job interview... 
then home to cook, clean and wash clothes!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 24, 2008)

woke up but a little late so.........
watched just the end of AI to see who got booted.
got the man off to work.
got me off to work.
waiting for me work day to start.
dinner at restaurant somewhere, don't know yet, not sure what hungry for.
magazines, fizzy water, bath, bed........


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 25, 2008)

I don't make plans , only thing I schedule doctor  visits or  vet . 
Hubby wants to look at some mowers , whether he does or not is another story .  He is such a procrasintor, the grass can be knee high before we get a mower .


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 25, 2008)

I gotta do something. Got no mojo lately.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 25, 2008)

Trying to stay out of Mischief........It's a hard job!!


----------



## SixSix210 (Apr 25, 2008)

Today. absolutely nothing.  no moving.  no daily 5 mile walk.  no work.  Nada. Zip. Zero. Zippo. Zilch. Bupkiss. Squat. Diddly. no. no. no.

I blame yesterday for m spending today doing my best impersonation of road kill today. Yesterday, I made dozens and dozens of sugar cookies and we decorated them for a baby shower, I made my ever popular apple pie cookies (i'd give the recipe, but DW threatened me permanant couch life...serious money makers, can't make em fast enough) I made brownies for another client, and a double fudge chocolate cake with dark choco frfosting for another one.  Spent the last 36 hours baking like a wild man, and stopped only to go to a boy scout meeting.  lol.  So..yeah...today is bump day.  When you're driving, if you hit a bump, think of me.  It might be me. 210 pound flour soaked bump.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 25, 2008)

bathe
go to Nord's
get to work
get off work
bestest salad I can eat with water galore


----------



## Katie H (Apr 25, 2008)

I INTEND to finish altering a prom gown I've been working on.  I'd like to get it done today, but I don't think that's realistic.  It's extremely puffy.  One outer skirt and 4 underneath.  The fullest underskirt has a 16-yard hem.  I've done 3 of the 5.  It took me abut 2 hours to do the 16-yard one.

The mother is going to choke when I give her the bill.  Besides all the shortening, there is work to the bodice and halter.  Expensive prom.  The gown was over $400.  I can hardly believe it!  I think my prom dress was about $75, but that was just after the Earth was formed.


----------



## Aria (Apr 25, 2008)

Left for work at 8 am.  Hectic DAY at the Advertising Agency.    TV update schedules,
Radio Schedule, negotiate FAXES sent, phone conversation with President of the Stock Car Races.  Do this, do that, did you do, when?????

Ran out for home.   PEACE.   Aria


----------



## nbk12ul (Apr 25, 2008)

Have to finish cleaning the kitchen
Got to work from now until midnight, then I have to plan my weekend so I can get everything in I need to do.

Have a buddy coming in from out of town I'm going to try and hook up with as well as keeping the kids entertained and of course try something new to cook as I like to do each weekend if I can at all.

And church on sunday more than likely.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 26, 2008)

got some shopping chores to do while walking the streets and enjoying the pretty day.
dh is working
I'll get back kinda early because works starts tomorrow before the Lord Himself will be awake ;(​


----------



## babetoo (Apr 26, 2008)

make room for new cabinet in sewing room. son coming to move it for me.

finish ny bread

water outside plants, very hot today. 

put books back in case at new location.

move sewing supplies to new cabinet. 

that's about it.

babe


----------



## luvs (Apr 26, 2008)

my new tat was my agenda! a rosary with a cross. tis beautiful!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2008)

let's see, took care of ma. Then got ready and went with the kids and my daughter to the zoo and a carnivale area for little kids...Walked and walked and it felt so good..But the best part was being with Ethan and Olivia and their mommy..Gpt home took care of ma and now just relaxing here with all of you..
kades


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 27, 2008)

kadesma said:


> let's see, took care of ma. Then got ready and went with the kids and my daughter to the zoo and a carnivale area for little kids...Walked and walked and it felt so good..But the best part was being with Ethan and Olivia and their mommy..Gpt home took care of ma and now just relaxing here with all of you..
> kades


Kades, sounds like you had the perfect day!

sit until work starts
hang out with friends for dinner
go ni ni
dream [I pray]
^^^^^^^didn't sleep last night so hoping for some tonight


----------



## babetoo (Apr 28, 2008)

*hotter that the hindges of *****

trying really hard to finish organizing sewing room stuff into new hutch. water plants . clean cat box, 

and most of all trying to stay cool.


babe


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm trying really hard to shake off the doldrums I've got lately. 
Today I'm getting up and taking care of my crap I let pile up last week. 

Put away 6 loads of laundry (living out of baskets for a week!)
Go to WalMart to get DH his new xbox game
clean a bathroom or 2
clean 2 kids
find some new "healthy" recipes for dinners
get on the elliptical
knit something?
Stare at my waiting to be planted garden and wait for this weather to go away!


----------



## Spicy Meataball (Apr 29, 2008)

I have an appt with the Student Advisor at the Long Island Culinary Academy at 11:30, then home to make some empanada dough for dinner tonight, then maybe some xbox?


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 29, 2008)

I have to go grocery shopping.  The cupboards are bare!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 29, 2008)

Lop, come on over, my cupboards, well, I should just take a picture of mine, then you could choose what you need!

fix schedule for May work month
get needed time off for the wedding in NYC
arrange car rental for ^^^
go to shop and grab bleach for my hair
put some blond streaks in my hair
visit mom and do things needed for her
defrost chicken for dinner
vacuum/dust
laundry
tae bow/pilates (8 minutes each)
make and have din din
cuddle with my doll
go ni ni​


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2008)

chatted on my phone 
waited fer my nurse
lunch with her
then an appointment
cook dinner
Pens game at 7:00
nap at 10-ish
discusscooking
snack
sleep


----------



## Dina (Apr 29, 2008)

Sigh!  Today was a busy day with tons of laundry.  My dryer had not been drying so lots of laundry was piling up.  We ended up buying a new one and to our surprise it wasn't our old dryer but the tube to release the heat.  Rats!  We're stuck with a new dryer.  Argh!  I also cooked some beans, watched a movie with my little one, messed on the computer and now I'm off to fix some babyback ribs for dinner.  I should go for a walk but hubby is not home yet.  Later, I'll watch American Idol with the family, America's Funniest Home Videos, the news and get online again then go to bed.  That's my usual day.


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 29, 2008)

> Lop, come on over, my cupboards,


If only you were closer! It wasn't so much the cupboards a sthe fridge.  But, all is solved now!  Lot's of fresh fruit and veg, lunches are fun to make again!!


----------



## babetoo (Apr 29, 2008)

had tons on my list, but only got kitty box cleaned. 

a bit under the weather, chills, tired, not hungry. 

early to bed, i hope


babe


----------



## josh_swinehart (Apr 29, 2008)

Most of this was unscheduled but this is what I did today:

Found out wife's car had died. 
Drove wife to sister-in-laws (they carpool).
Had wife's car towed.
Came home and cleaned up in the kitchen.
Watched some tv I had recorded (Good Eats among them).
Mowed the backyard.
Walked to the auto repair shop and brought home wife's car ($500 poorer) 
Got ready for work.
Came to work.
and here I am... 

-Josh


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 29, 2008)

josh_swinehart said:


> and here I am... -Josh


so Josh, did you post a favorite recipe yet and if so where and what?


----------



## josh_swinehart (Apr 30, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> so Josh, did you post a favorite recipe yet and if so where and what?



Nope haven't yet. I was just logging off, I will post one first thing tomorrow I promise. What shall I post...hmm.

-Josh


----------



## mikki (Apr 30, 2008)

On my schedule for today--- Get out of work around 8:30 am go home sleep for a few hours ,get up jump in the shower, then freeze at my DD softball game. Low 50s this week, last week it was in the high 70s boy did we get spoiled. Hopefully I'll be home in my nice warm bed by 9:00 because I dont have to work tonight. YAY!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 30, 2008)

SSS, y'all know what that means.
drive to work.
work.
get in bed, fall into much needed slumber.
take cold/allergy pills first though.​


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 30, 2008)

I was gonna clean my house some more. 
But I went outside. 
It's warmer than it has been.... I reclaimed my garden from the leaves and giant critter mounds. 
I think I will continue reclaiming it from the grass before the rain comes tomorrow, plenty of time to clean then.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 30, 2008)

Clean house
job search
job interview
make dinner
watch LOST
go to bed....


----------



## josh_swinehart (Apr 30, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> so Josh, did you post a favorite recipe yet and if so where and what?



As promised I just posted a recipe in the cookie recipe forum. 

Three C's Cookies

It will not let me post a link till I have 20 posts. 

-Josh


----------



## Dina (Apr 30, 2008)

A unusual day for me today...got up to fix breakfast for kids and take them to school then had coffee and breakfast with my 5 year old son, told some stories to each other (Three Little Pigs, Little Red Ridin'Hood etc) and it was adorable to hear his versions of them.  LOL  Later, my 14 year old son called that he needed a change of clothes at school so we went to drop off a change of clothes.  Then...Wow!  I still can't believe I did this but actually went to Kohl's to get some clothes for me.  My little one was chosing clothes for me and I ended up getting a top and some denim bermudas he liked for me.  He's such a cutie and helpful too!  I love him to pieces.  Later, I'll fix dinner and watch American Idol with my family and read a book.


----------



## LEFSElover (Apr 30, 2008)

josh_swinehart said:


> Nope haven't yet. I was just logging off, I will post one first thing tomorrow I promise. What shall I post...hmm.-Josh


Good for you.  You're official now.
It may not let you, but it'll let me, here's your link


----------



## josh_swinehart (Apr 30, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Good for you.  You're official now.
> It may not let you, but it'll let me, here's your link



Thank you kindly.

-Josh

P.S.- 3 more posts and I will be allowed as well.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 30, 2008)

Tiring but a productive day. It was my usual  every 2 weeks in  "town" for supplies, etc.  Well, 11 hours, 23 stops and 85 miles later, I'm home.  Now  I  know  why I only do  this every  2 weeks.

My  first stop  was to pick up some chairs for one of Buck's customers.  Beautiful old oak dining chairs with spindle backs and cane  seats.   The cane seats  were toast.    They'll be  as good as new soon.

Did have a bit of an "oasis" this afternoon when I stopped at a dear friend's  house to  pick something up.  He'd set a table  on  his nice screened porch.   Had pot of delicious tea ready and a plate  with one of the hugest, most  delicious-looking brownies on it.  Tea, brownie and company   were a nice respite from my busy, nearly-harried day.  Got to play a while with his wonderful golden retriever, Molly Gale.   Threw sticks, etc.   I left refreshed and ready to tackle   the rest of my tasks.

Came home  to the smells  of dinner  cooking.    It's Buck's job  to make dinner on my shopping day.  Thank   God!!  I'm nearly ready to  collapse.

'Cept,  we're sitting  on our big  front  porch and are being  entertained  by our 5  little  kittens.   Best  show on  "porch  TV!"  What   fun!!


----------



## SierraCook (May 1, 2008)

Sounds like everyone had a busy day.  

While fixing my lunch for work this morning the electricity went out.   So, much for cooking cream of wheat for breakfast.  Made do with instant oatmeal at work.

I worked most of the morning and afternoon on a project appraising the value of timber on timbe sale that we have planned on 188 acres.  After working on the value of the timber, I started working on the contract for the timber sale.  

About 3 p.m. my supervisor came and asked me if I had time for my mid-year performance evaluation.  It went well.  We mostly talked about his and my expectations for the rest of the year and our workload for the coming summer.  

Then I came home played with the dog. Put a load of laundry in the washer.  Popped some Trader Joe's Enchiladas in the oven.  

Called my mom and dad.  Turned on Oakland A's baseball for awhile.  Watched American Idol.  Turned on the computer and here I am.


----------



## suziquzie (May 1, 2008)

For today....

Grocery shop
WalMart shop (try NOT to buy more yarn)
put some test nasturtium in the ground to see if it's warn enuf 4 them. 
then the usual...
clean
play
cook
sleep


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 1, 2008)

Schedule? What schedule?


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

josh_swinehart said:


> Thank you kindly.-JoshP.S.- 3 more posts and I will be allowed as well.


yep, you're right, and then, you'll find yourself posting tons and your number of  posts will be a very large number, just like the rest of ours.  I remember at one point, YT and I both had the same number of posts on the same day, I thought it odd and private messaged him telling him so.  Don't think he responded, hum, now I'm annoyed, 808 was the number, but now, he is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay over my number, he must be a busy guy typing away.........I hate that any body has me beat

My day will include [but won't be limited to]:

perusing the stores for yet more butter dishes.  If I get lucky, I'll post any fun finds
taking a bath first though
breakfast out of the way
taking a truckload of esterC, as I'm trying to fend off a cold
dinner'll be M&S again
bed and then, up and more work


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Tiring but a productive day. It was my usual  every 2 weeks in  "town" for supplies, etc.  Well, 11 hours, 23 stops and 85 miles later, I'm home.  Now  I  know  why I only do  this every  2 weeks.
> 
> My  first stop  was to pick up some chairs for one of Buck's customers.  Beautiful old oak dining chairs with spindle backs and cane  seats.   The cane seats  were toast.    They'll be  as good as new soon.
> 
> ...


Gad you poor thing you.  'I'm' tired reading this and thinking of all those stops and effort you put in today.  But the kitty's, yep, they are worth sitting a spell for and dinner prepared, that's the best ending to a wonderfully productive day. I think I made that word up


----------



## pdswife (May 1, 2008)

House cleaning
job interviewing
errand running
breakfast, lunch, dinner cooking
clothes washing.
LOST watching!


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2008)

-calling Dad... Lordy-be, is that a task! he gabs & gabs. i needed a recipe, DAD, sheesh!!!
-visitors
-bubble bath (yay! i LOVE bubble baths!)
-cooking lunch
-napping
-discusscooking
-cook dinner
-movie with jake
-nap
-few drinks with a snack, or a gingerale, depends if i'm sleepy
-sleep


----------



## babetoo (May 1, 2008)

have done several on my list already. washed a load of sheets. cleaned out freezer and fridg. groceries coming on sat. 

now need to wash out bowls from stuff i threw out. 

put trash out. big job for this old lady.

take a shower, lol 

put clean sheets on bed. 

and of course clean the cats box. 

babe


----------



## Issywissy42 (May 1, 2008)

Did school run,went to work,collected daughter from school then hit the shops for some good old retail therapy. Hooraah it's payday!!!


----------



## Barbara L (May 1, 2008)

My list is partly finished also.  So far I have:

1. Read my Bible and daily devotional
2. Went and got gas in the car
3. Went through the Wendys' drive-thru (lunch for the dog and me, lol)
4. Came home and ate
5. Checked email

What is left is:

6. Fill the dog's water dish
7. Get ready for work
8. Put dog outside
9. Go to work
10. Work 
11. Come home from work
12. Watch Survivor and ...5th Grader (and stuff I have recorded)
13. Get checkbook caught up
14. Sweep kitchen floor
15. Send out DC Welcome Letter
16. Enter sweepstakes
17. Talk to James on the phone
18. Go to bed

Hmmm, somewhere in there supper has to take place!  I might stop at Taco Bell on the way home from work.

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (May 1, 2008)

I would just like to report, if anyone is checking up on anyone, that I did everything I meant to, and then some, including NOT buying yarn at WalMart. 
However I did sorta walk out with some of the new Tim McGraw Spicy Jalapeno Fritos......


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I would just like to report, if anyone is checking up on anyone, that I did everything I meant to, and then some, including NOT buying yarn at WalMart.
> However I did sorta walk out with some of the new Tim McGraw Spicy Jalapeno Fritos......


hahhhahah, oh I am sooooooooo proud of you.  you got past the the yarn aisle, yeah!!!


----------



## Katie H (May 1, 2008)

Today was a "walk in the  park" compared  to yesterday. Got up early because my bod  said so.   Fed and watered  our  inside   children  (kitties) then  dressed  and did same  for all the  outside  children.  Took  a  while because  I  HAD  to love on and play with our  5  new kittens.   Man, they are  fun and satisfying.   Can't  be in a  bad  mood when new kittens are around.

Had  planned  to do a load of  laundry, but there wasn't enough to justify the  use  of  detergent,  water,  electricity. Oh, darn.   I hate it  when that   happens.

Instead,  did  the  usual Thursday  cleaning  of  bathrooms.   Man, that's a  glamour job!

Took all  our  plastic  and  metals  to the  recycling center.   Can start again for another  month.  Has really  cut down on our  trash.   Not that  Buck and I generate  a lot  of trash,  but it's  interesting how much so  little recycling  can impact our  waste disposal.  Until  recently we  didn't have recycling.   When we  lived  in the Washington,  D.C.  area, recycling was mandatory.   Good thing.  We  had  a household with 5 children.   Ugh!

Made a hair "ornament" (using   cut-off dress pieces)  to go with the prom gown I  altered.  Mom's  supposed too  pick it  up later today.

Finished writing a column and started another one.

Now...I'm  here  on  our front porch  with Buck and  all  our  outside  kitties and kittens. 

Dinner  will  be   a  quick  fix.

It's beautiful here.  Life is  good.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 3, 2008)

finish talking to one of you on the phone
will finish conversing
finish decaf
bathe
bed


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 4, 2008)

Woke up earlier then expected!!
had beakfast, went on eliptical trainer, took shower, played with hair, finished (um...started?) homework, had lunch, went on a hike, went to shoppers to look around for awhile (bought toothpaste...don't you love how your not getting spared any detail!!?), went home, helped clean up kitchen, made my sister "lunch" (she needs to start getting up earlier!!) and finally decided to come here and hear what's up with all of you guys since it's been awhile!


----------



## pdswife (May 4, 2008)

So far.. made chili ( too spicey..oh well  )
cleaned out a few drawers
washed, dried, put away 2 loads of clothes, plus washed some hand wash items
garbage,dishwasher, cat box all emptied
made Paulie lunch
re-arranged pantry

still to do
nap
eat dinner
thank you cards or emails
read
play puter games ( Paul got me a copy of THE SIMS for my birthday)
carpet cleaners are coming tomorrow so we have to move some furniture
bed..sleep..dream..


----------



## suziquzie (May 4, 2008)

Late start on this today!

Already done...
work
get gas
put in new hostas (most of them)
catch up on 2 days of missing DC 
clean up from leaving DH home w/ kiddies
make kiddies dinner.

Remaining..
Keep trying to catch up on DC
clean up from dinner
lay down and will my cold to go away
put kids in bed
fall asleep on couch watching Desperate Housewives and Brothers and Sisters
wake up in time to say bye to DH
go to bed! 

I'm confident the rest of the schedule will work out fine!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 5, 2008)

finish breakfast which is ff milk and oj today
take a vitamin c to ward off cold
get ready for work
work
dinner something
a little tv hopefully
bedtime


----------



## pdswife (May 5, 2008)

We're getting the carpets cleaned today!  After Lily's illness they realllllly need it.  Poor kitty made quite the mess.

I've got a ton of paper work to do.
David and girlfriend are coming to dinner on Thursday
and In-laws are arriving Friday for a weekend visit 
and I start full time work on Monday so, I have a ton of spring cleaning, yard work and organizing to do this week.   I haven't quite figured out where to start.


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

NOooooo!!!
You can't work full time!!! 
Unless you have internet playtime all day......

Today I just need to clean and figure out a dinner to make for our Anniversary tomorrow. 
Oh and be outside alot.


----------



## pdswife (May 5, 2008)

Happy Anniversary!!!

I will have internet at work...but for some reason I don't think it'll be PLAYTIME internet.
These silly people are paying me to UMMMM "work"!!!  lol!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (May 5, 2008)

What I should do:
- a couple of loads of laundry
- clean bathrooms
- make cookies of some kind
- bath the little dog because he sat in mud as usual at the dog park yesterday
- do my leg exercises
- experiment on some mousse fillings for 15 jelly roll cakes I need to make for the 16th.  

What I will probably do:
- watch the Food Network with my leg up as it is sore today
- go shopping if DH is home in time


----------



## LPBeier (May 5, 2008)

PS  Happy Anniversary Suzi!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 6, 2008)

back from dinner
finish watching AI..............go David!
drink a truckload of water
go to bed and hopefully, sleep soundly


----------



## Alix (May 7, 2008)

This is going to be my only chance to be on here til late tonight. My schedule today is:

-Take Bugs to Dr for ankle assessment. (Incredibly bad sprain, not sure if there is a hairline fracture in there or not)
-Take Bugs back to school.
-Frantically dash to meet long lost friend for coffee
-Race home and feed other daughter lunch.
-Take said daughter halfway across the province (OK only a 45 minute drive) to her dance competition
-Race home from dance competition in time to kiss Bugs goodbye (she is going to cheer on her ball team from the bench), feed the rest of us dinner and take mini munchkin to HER ball game. Then home to crash and get ready for tomorrow. WHEW!


----------



## LPBeier (May 7, 2008)

Wow Alix, I got tired reading that!

Well, yesterday we managed to declutter half the bedroom/office/TV room/dog's room (hence all the clutter) yesterday so I have these choices today:

- two loads of laundry
- continue on the room
- finally get at the filling samples for next week's cake(s)
- bake some cookies and/or muffins
- laze around and peruse the cookbook I borrowed from a friend last night!

I definitely have to get in my leg exercises and a good walk today, but otherwise I am calling the above "choices" so I don't feel so overwhelmed and do nothing (I guess that would be the last one )


----------



## pdswife (May 7, 2008)

office depot
Fred Meyers
Home depot
Microsoft
safeway
home to clean... and re-organize home and life...


----------



## Shiva (May 7, 2008)

study for finals


----------



## LEFSElover (May 7, 2008)

the man's crackin the whip.
he told me to go have this washed, tyrant that he is.
I'll do that.
taping Top Chef to watch later.
dinner is made, just waitin for the fella to come home and eat with me.
then it's AI&DWTS
long bath and bedinski aka slumber finally


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 7, 2008)

Too late for Wed. posting  but I went food shopping, refilled bird feeders, refilled bird baths, made chili and now waiting til midnight to put the Artisan Cheddar bread dough in the fridge (has to have its 2 hr rise first) Also made NY times bread dough , that will be baked tomorrow too.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 8, 2008)

Just baking breads today.


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

Another busy bee day

Grocery shop 
finish turning over the other garden
Home Depot for landscape bricks and mulch (hopefully a few flowers)
start laying down said bricks and mulch
find something to make for dinner
go fer a walk
bathe a couple kids 
put away laundry
pass out on couch watching Grey's or ER

Oh and of course a peek at DC a few times in between


----------



## mikki (May 8, 2008)

Picking up DD from college, going straight to other DD softball game then home to relax for a bit then to work at 10 pm.  YUK!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (May 8, 2008)

clean house quickly as in-laws are arriving in 2 hours
bathe little dog AGAIN 'cause he rolled in stuff outside AGAIN
go out for lunch with in-laws
Take a long nap after in-laws leave
watch Ugly Betty tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife (May 8, 2008)

Get Paulie out the door and on his way to work...
take meat out of fridge for enchilladas tonight and French onion soup tomorrow
take shower
clean off desk
clean up stairs bathroom, guest bedroom
clean kitchen
sweep all wood floors
make inchilladas
wrap birthday gifts
dust wood work
clean downstairs guest bath
wash white clothes
put away clothes I washed this weekend
intertain son and girlfriend
watch LOST
go to bed...plus what ever else has to be done


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 11, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Get Paulie out the door and on his way to work...
> take meat out of fridge for enchilladas tonight and French onion soup tomorrow
> take shower
> clean off desk
> ...



Are "inchilladas" finger food? Mini-enchiladas "Inchiladas" I like it. 

-Josh hart


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 11, 2008)

Lets see.

Got up -always a good start
Had breakfast (Oops I actually forgot this step)
Got some bread dough out of the fridge.
Watched some TV (Doctor Who and Good Eats - Jerky Episode)
Looked over some recipes.
Put bread in the oven.
More TV
Got ready for work.
Took bread out of oven.
Came to work.
So far so good, early lunch to make up for lacking breakfast.

After work:
Make some tortillas for dinner tomorrow.
Something quick for my dinner (DW will be at GP-I-L)
Call my Mom! (Must remember!!!)
TV
Bed


-Josh hart

P.S. - working on my acronyms


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 11, 2008)

I was up early, cleaned my kitchen, oven, stove top. Rearranged pots and pans in cabinet so my 3 different dutch ovens can fit in it.  In the afternoon, I put chicken in the oven to roast.  Son and his family came over with 2 kittens so spend some time taking photos of kittens.  Now I am exhausted !


----------



## babetoo (May 11, 2008)

read the newspaper page by page with coffee. son came over with gift. 

i will need to finish up ny times bread to dip in creamed spinach.

but first and most important will take a nap. lol


----------



## luvs (May 11, 2008)

meet my buddy fer Mother's Day breakfast around 8, stop by gluten-fee bakery, then restocked staple kitchen items, napped, watching Pens game now, dinner later, during interim, then anothe nap, discusssscooking, then sleep.


----------



## LPBeier (May 11, 2008)

Took our "daughter" to get her prescriptions and then to own home.

Went to church this morning in bad mood because I was still upset about her hospital stay and the fact that it is mother's day and I always get teary-eyed missing my own.

Got a huge surprise when a good friend gave me a "Happy Mothering Day" card for all I do for all the young people in my life, got 5 carnation from various said kids (most real Mom's got one or two).

Came home to another 5 facebook messages from other "kids".

DH took me to KFC for my Mother's Day meal (I love this meal for one they have right now and I could then share french fries with my dogs).

Went to MIL's with cake and flowers which she absolutely loved both.

Came home had a short nap

Baked a salmon and made rice, carrots, and biscuits for supper

Now am going to watch an old western movie - the border lent me some DVD's - not sure if it will be Roy Rogers or John Wayne!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 12, 2008)

Plan to get some kitten things, toys and more food for them.  Also hoping to take some photos of the Indigo Bunting, spotted one today.  
Also taking lots of photos of kittens.


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2008)

Last day before work..the plan was to relax and do nothing.

BUT I've already started the dishwasher that will soon have to be emptied,
Started a load of clothes that will soon need to be dried and folded and put away 
there's another load waiting to start
Made Paul breakfast and lunch and started the beef heart for dinner
Paper work should take about another hour (started yesterday)
I have to iron
I have to clean from the in-laws visit ( wash sheets and remake bed)
Have to empty the garbage and litter box
Then I have to decide what to wear all week... this will be hard since I have NO clothes that fit.
If I finish all that...I'll take a nap
color my hair
finish making dinner
read and go to bed.


----------



## babetoo (May 12, 2008)

was looking forward to new kitchen floor today. handyman has not shown up again. who knows what his problem is. 

so while i didn't plan. guess that is what i'm doing, waiting for abel.
pretty much caught up on chores. think i will take a nap soon. 

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (May 12, 2008)

way too much is on my schedule today.
1. I just got the car washed and it looks like yukko.
so I took it back honestly thinking they didn't do the right side, they did, it's hard water baked in over 3 weeks and it will take acid to get it off.  Oh gee yeah!
2. Sally's for beauty treatments for DD hair for the wedding she's in in NYC this weekend
3. Forgot wax, had to go back there again, after failed car wash, so I can do her eyebrows too, and mine
4. Unpack and repack
5. Drive to Vegas or not, maybe tomorrow
6. Call several on my list of things to do that I forgot last week when I originally made the dang list
7. and too much more to list, but life is good

Y'll, P4MP................BarbL, I'm hinting...


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 12, 2008)

I'm on my way back to my mom's house to help her for the week.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2008)

Whew, picked up all the water guns in the yard that the dog didn't eat during the night. fed the fish and the durn dog..Did an exchange, had breakfast, walked on treadmill, did another exchange, cleaned the coffee pot, got all my paints,brushes, kids shirts,hats,aprons,books ready to go in the new cabnet. Took out the flour and nuts to make the banana bread..Made the bed,went over the floor..Can I sit down now Have to get things ready for dinner tonight... OOOOOps there goes the cloths dryer..about ten beach towels should be dry and ready to put away..See ya later..
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (May 15, 2008)

It's supposed to be 70 today. It's already there. 
I was going to bake, but I think I will find things to do outside instead.
Already took walk #1, 2 miles. 
The rest I do believe is now unscheduled. Oh exept for my son's baseball practice at 5. And another walk or a bike ride by myself when DH gets up. Then I can go farther and faster.


----------



## babetoo (May 15, 2008)

after all the hassle of laying new floor, taking it easy today. wash load of towels, need to do cat box, clean up and put kitchen back together. cause yesterday i put all removeable range top parts in dishwasher on pot and pans. i try to do that twice a month. 

put trash out by curb, 

take a shower, read, watch tv

babe

should be sewing, can't seem to get going on latest project.

babe,


----------



## LPBeier (May 15, 2008)

Took dog to vet (kennel cough)
DH has to run an errand for work, even though he has the day off 
Need to clean carpet where dog was sick last night 
I need to make a lunch for our trip to the doctor's 
Doctor's trip and appointments will probably take 3 hours 
Will visit daughter on the way home 
Need to go to Costco for cake ingredients
Will buy Costco rotisserie chicken and potato salad for dinner 
Will spend all evening making half my cake for tomorrow 
Hopefully get to bed before midnight!

Oh, and through all this I have the sick dog sticking to me like glue and the well dog feeling jealous and left out!


----------



## luvs (May 15, 2008)

poor pup! get well soon!


----------



## LPBeier (May 15, 2008)

Thanks, luvs.....to be honest, while I know she is sick, I think she is also milking it for all the attention she can get!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 15, 2008)

feed cats, kittens and dog, play with kittens , cats and dog, take pics of Kittens, feed all again, play again , more pics , make supper. feed kittens again.  Sit with kittens snuggled in arms.  Yes I am besotted with my babies.


----------



## Alix (May 15, 2008)

Not much for me today. I'm just heading off to work for the evening.


----------



## suziquzie (May 16, 2008)

80 today!!! 
Outside day, when it warms up a little more. 
A walk
leaf blowing
lawn mowing
make some rows in the garden to plant in next week
a bike ride
dinner making
hanging out
sleeping


----------



## pdswife (May 16, 2008)

go to work...
come home...
make dinner...
drink beer...
go to bed and sleep until noon tomorrow.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 16, 2008)

Nothing much , a guy is suppose to come measure the roof for new shingles. 
It's pouring out so I don't know if he will show up.  
Maybe bake some goodies today, depends if my headache goes away.


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 16, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> It's pouring out...::snip::



Rain sounds nice, it is going to break 100 degrees here today.

-Josh hart


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2008)

napping, a visitor, phone with a great friend, a bubble bath, reading, discusscooking, video games (jake said to his  buddies that he bought me a pink controller & games like 'paperboy' so i'd spend more time with him. awwww!
he's a halo3 addict.


----------



## Essiebunny (May 16, 2008)

Cataract surgery. I do know how to have fun!


----------



## babetoo (May 16, 2008)

made a very long list of things to be done. got so much satifaction out making the list didn't do anything.

only kidding a little bit, it is 100 here now. i have air on but the dry heat just saps my energy. going to be hot here for 4 or 5 days.

am going to try to make chair covers. 


babe


----------



## Katie H (May 16, 2008)

Up normal time this morning.  Fed all my furry children and took a few minutes to watch the outside kittens.  What a blast!  They're so full of energy.  At least we finally have sunshine today so they can enjoy the yard.

Folded and put away two loads of laundry that was finally dry from yesterday's wash.

Spent an hour and a half at "election" school around noon.  Buck and I will be election officials at next Tuesday's primary election here.  Now we know more about running an election than we want to know.

After election school we went to a customer's home to deliver and install some window treatments I designed and made.  Customer was extremely happy and Buck and I had a nice drive through some pretty countryside as a bonus.

Supper's done.  Paneed pork chops with spaetzle, bacon-wrapped green beans, roasted russet and sweet potatoes.  The whole meal was already plated and had been frozen.  We'll have more of those yummy orange cake mix cookies I made earlier in the week.

We'll be talking with Buck's mother in about an hour, then we'll do some serious porch settin' until it gets dark.  We'll eat dinner somewhere along the line.


----------



## suziquzie (May 19, 2008)

Going to rain but I wont be any less busy. 
Have to run to Home Depot for 10 last edging bricks for the front of the house
also 8 bags of mulch and a few more flowers
go to the bank
go to the appliance parts place to get a new control box 4 the fridge
clean house
the rest is all as usual
break up fights
make dinner
yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## LPBeier (May 19, 2008)

Sleep in (done)
do some laundry
Make a birthday card for my Dad (83 on Thursday)
Have lunch ready for DH who is going to work for a few hours even though it is a holiday
Put finishing touches on present
Go to Dad's about 1.5 hours away as my sister is taking us to dinner to celebrate.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 19, 2008)

Essiebunny said:


> Cataract surgery. I do know how to have fun!


Oh Essie, I hope it all went well. I know it's no fun. Are they doing one eye at a time? My mom had it done last year - both eyes a month apart. But you know, the up side is she doesn't need glasses anymore _and_ her eyes look beautiful! She has very dark brown eyes and I guess the cataracts had sort of muddied the color. Since the surgery, her eyes are really a clear dark brown and very sparkly. Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 19, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Going to rain but I wont be any less busy.
> Have to run to Home Depot for 10 last edging bricks for the front of the house
> also 8 bags of mulch and a few more flowers
> go to the bank
> ...


You have _got_ to post some pics of your flower beds. I'll bet they are gorgeous, girlfriend.


----------



## Katie H (May 19, 2008)

Today will be occupied by preparing for tomorrow.  Buck and will serve as election officials for tomorrow's primary election.  The precinct we'll work is essentially in the middle of a cornfield, so we'll have to pack breakfast, lunch and snack stuff.  We have to be at the site at 5:30 a.m., which means we'll have to be up at 4.  Ugh!

I've already made some cookies to take along, cut the bagels for our breakfast and will have to make our sandwiches a little later this afternoon.

Washed and set my hair so Mother Nature can dry it for me.  Already know what dinner will be, so that's already ticked off the list.

I'll have to review the rules and regs we were given at election school on Friday.  Gotta make sure we are doing things by the "book" according to Kentucky law.

The rest of the day will be spent writing, writing, writing.  Lot of that to get done this week.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 19, 2008)

talked to the dh, said my flowers that I just bought are all dead.
way too hot at home, so oh gee yeah for me, I get to go buy more when I get outta Dodge aka NYC.
get to airport with dd and her two dk's.
wait for a hundred hours to get on flight to vegas.
ds#1 will pick us up from airport
spend night at his house
and pray I finally sleep, haven't all week on this wedding trip, uff da


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 19, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Today will be occupied by preparing for tomorrow.  Buck and will serve as election officials for tomorrow's primary election.  The precinct we'll work is essentially in the middle of a cornfield, so we'll have to pack breakfast, lunch and snack stuff.  We have to be at the site at 5:30 a.m., which means we'll have to be up at 4.  Ugh!
> 
> I've already made some cookies to take along, cut the bagels for our breakfast and will have to make our sandwiches a little later this afternoon.
> 
> ...


Kudos to you and Buck for serving in the election process. People don't realize how much volunteers make the process happen and it's _a lot_ of work!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 19, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> talked to the dh, said my flowers that I just bought are all dead.
> way too hot at home, so oh gee yeah for me, I get to go buy more when I get outta Dodge aka NYC.
> get to airport with dd and her two dk's.
> wait for a hundred hours to get on flight to vegas.
> ...


Wow, wow, wow! You have been a very busy girl! I hope you took lots of pictures so you can enjoy them when you finally get back home. (And maybe you can share some of the pics with us - hint, hint.)


----------



## Dina (May 19, 2008)

I've been up since 7 a.m.  Made breakfast for Amanda, took her to school.  Woke up Justin to send him to school (a bit late today since he stayed up till 2 a.m. working on a project).  Washed dishes, mopped the floors, and finished all the laundry (still need to fold about 4 huge piles...argh!!!), and watered my plants outside.  Now I'm off to get ready to take Justin to the endocrinologist, then pick up Amanda from school, fix dinner or....hopefully hubby will take us out to dinner.  On top of it, I'm having to deal with a migraine headache that I've had since Saturday.  Ugh!  It's a head cold with a combination of allergies.


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2008)

just a tiny bit of house straightening. and then sew, sew, sew. that way i have an excuse to stay inside. it is 95 degrees out there, almost time to turn on air.


babe


----------



## Jikoni (May 19, 2008)

My schedule was, getting up at 7.15,  kids and DH had breakfast, while I was packing their snack and preparing their lunch to take to school, they left, I tidied up the kitchen then did my usual morning exercises had breakfast,then had an hour of my course work to read(and understand!) then took a break and called DH, followed by lunch, Dh came home to mow the lawn over lunch time, I left to go grocery shopping, then go pick up the kids at school, back home, gave them a snack, checked my e-mails, helped with homework then dropped of my son to music and then got back and started getting dinner ready. Hubby got home after picking up our son, and now the kids are playing outside before going to bed.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 19, 2008)

babetoo said:


> just a tiny bit of house straightening. and then sew, sew, sew. that way i have an excuse to stay inside. it is 95 degrees out there, almost time to turn on air.
> 
> 
> babe


What are you sewing, Babe?


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 19, 2008)

Took one of the kittens to the vet for 9:10 am appt. , dropped kitten off back home , went out again shopping for various items, doing a load of wash, now relaxing.


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> What are you sewing, Babe?


 
i am sure u have seen the chair covers that cover the entire dining room chairs. that is what i am making four of. am making out of white muslin to go into my basic, blue and white decor. 

after i finish the first one will see if i like the look. if not will just save fabric for a valance in puter room. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier (May 19, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Took one of the kittens to the vet for 9:10 am appt. , dropped kitten off back home , went out again shopping for various items, doing a load of wash, now relaxing.


 
Hope the little one is okay, LC!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 19, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i am sure u have seen the chair covers that cover the entire dining room chairs. that is what i am making four of. am making out of white muslin to go into my basic, blue and white decor.
> 
> after i finish the first one will see if i like the look. if not will just save fabric for a valance in puter room.
> 
> babe


Oooooh, I love slipcovers for chairs. I made a couple of sets for my daughter. Since her cats like to lounge in the dining chairs and shed a lot, she keeps the spare set clean and ready to slip on if company comes. I'm sure yours will be gorgeous - white muslin looks so fresh and airy. Maybe you could put a band of blue bias tape or grosgrain ribbon around the skirt to pick up the blue in the room and your new tile.


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 19, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i am sure u have seen the chair covers that cover the entire dining room chairs. that is what i am making four of. am making out of white muslin to go into my basic, blue and white decor.
> 
> after i finish the first one will see if i like the look. if not will just save fabric for a valance in puter room.
> 
> babe



Are you using a pattern? I could use a set of those my DW's cats are actively trying to destroy my dining room. I have been married less then a year, I am still allowed to call them "her cats". I can usually follow a pattern, perhaps I will break out the sewing machine. 

-Josh hart


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2008)

josh_swinehart said:


> Are you using a pattern? I could use a set of those my DW's cats are actively trying to destroy my dining room. I have been married less then a year, I am still allowed to call them "her cats". I can usually follow a pattern, perhaps I will break out the sewing machine.
> 
> -Josh hart


 
yes i have a pattern McCall's 3217. it has pieces and instructions for six different chair styles.  what little i have done is fairly simple. i just have to be in the mood to sew, so it has been slow going. sounds like a plan ie the cats, muslin is very inexpensive and even less if u can get it on sale.

babe


----------



## babetoo (May 19, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oooooh, I love slipcovers for chairs. I made a couple of sets for my daughter. Since her cats like to lounge in the dining chairs and shed a lot, she keeps the spare set clean and ready to slip on if company comes. I'm sure yours will be gorgeous - white muslin looks so fresh and airy. Maybe you could put a band of blue bias tape or grosgrain ribbon around the skirt to pick up the blue in the room and your new tile.


 
that sounds cool. it is important to not over do the blue. curtains are a waverley fabric with blue flowers, the dining room is a blue tole that was here when i moved in. 

yes the airy aspect of muslin, as well as cost was a big factor in fabric choice. 

wish i know how to do the picture thing , so u could see how it looks. it is always a work in progress. lol

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (May 20, 2008)

wait for dd to come back so she can get me to airport so I can get home.
miss hubby.
rest of the day?  wait for dh to pick me up at bus station and go from there.
dinner? maybe maybe not, we'll see, not hungry and just made dinner for ds and his fiance and dd and her kids.
hopefully, sleep well tonight.


----------



## babetoo (May 20, 2008)

city was working on water lines this am. so now i have to get caught up from that. dishwasher is going and i need to let a load of towels finish rinseing.

maybe work on chair covers. my heart is not in it. might just take a nap.

still hot and really just want to sit and talk to u guys. 

babe


----------



## LPBeier (May 20, 2008)

Lefse, I know what not getting sleep is like so I pray for lots of zzzzzz's for you tonight.

I can't do laundry because the border is sick and the machines are near his bedroom and make too much noise to sleep.

I can't bake because my knee has swollen double again and so I can't stand too long.

There is no point planning a big supper because everyone is sick.

So, my schedule is waiting on my patients and playing on the computer all day so I can keep my leg up!

Life is tough


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 21, 2008)

Food shopping, we usually go on Wed. so hubby can use his 5% off senior card. Also go to the vet to pick up Gracie (cat) who had to stay overnight for an enema, have to wait for the phone call so she can be picked up.   I hate leaving my furbabies at the vet for any reason, I miss them even for one night.


----------



## sattie (May 21, 2008)

Water sod
Work
Nap
Dentist
Work
Nap
Jazzercise
Water sod
Work
Sleep

Fun!


----------



## LPBeier (May 21, 2008)

Laundry (tons)
Bake
shop
try again to get appointment with surgeon for me
phone DD's doctor's office to make sure they are getting test results
work on sugar flours for August wedding cake
Nap
figure out supper
chat with SIL on MSN


----------



## LT72884 (May 21, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Now you're making me feel like a very lazy person! But you did spur me on to wash my outside windows (on the first floor, anyway). I have the ladder out so I guess I'd better get to it.


LAZY, im the laziest one here. 

If nothing is going on at work, i throw in a movie and just chill. still looks like im working because i sit in a closed office all day. You can allways tell if some one is a good IT admin by how lazy they are. the more lazy means they know how to keep things going.  I watched all 16 episodes of firefly at work. dont tell any one. LOL, 

No really, that only happens once in a great while. 90% of the time i am building new PC's from the ground up. Today i have 4 of them to build. Then i have to build and test a new Firewall which will be a painful process because i have to build a test network separate from our business one. I have to figure out how to incorporate CISCO equipment into the network.


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

Already grocery shopped.
May go back for whiping cream for my Lemon Supreme Pie.... oops
Put stuff away
Laundry
Pick up toys
Clean bathrooms
Bake said Lemon Pie
Then go outside and pick one....
Leaf Blowing
Lawn mowing
finish the 2nd half of a flower bed
Make dinner
clean AGAIN
put kids to bed
PASS OUT


----------



## LT72884 (May 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Already grocery shopped.
> May go back for whiping cream for my Lemon Supreme Pie.... oops
> Put stuff away
> Laundry
> ...



WOW, holy crap. dang gurl thats alot of stuff to do. I get frustrated when i get home from work and mom asks me to do something. Im tired after work. watching movies all day makes me tired. lol jk. i dont know how you or any other person for that matter can do that all the time. I mean, my job tires me and when i get home, i want to relax. But when mom asks me to do something, i freak...


----------



## welise86 (May 21, 2008)

stumble out of bed at 4 a.m. to help husband find his PT clothes (how does he manage to misplace them EVERY NIGHT???)
Try to sleep some more until 7 when the baby wakes up
Feed the baby
feed myself
try to squeeze in a cup of coffee
give the baby a bath and wash hair(this takes forever because she's so squirmy and has so much hair) 
take a shower
wash morning dishes and clean kitchen
make marinade for tonight's chicken
clean and vacuum living room
probably change a diaper or two
feed baby again/try to get down for a nap)
finish yesterday's laundry
clean bedrooms
clean bathrooms
feed baby again (man this kid can eat)
try to take a break before DH calls to tell me he is on his way
it's a 30 minute commute so then I start dinner while trying to keep the baby busy
feed DH 
feed baby(she loves those peas)
remind DH to get his stuff together BEFORE he goes to bed (probably won't)
clean kitchen
watch Grey's Anatomy (season finale night!!!)
try to get baby down for bed (she likes to stay up and play so that takes about an hour or so)
PASS OUT!!!


----------



## suziquzie (May 21, 2008)

LT!!! Duh!!!
Look at all the stuff a Mom does in a day no wonder she asks you to do something! 
GET OFF YOUR BUTT AND HELP!!!
If not, could you at least come watch my kids so they will stop stopping me every time I try to start one of my 8,000 things?


----------



## JillBurgh (May 21, 2008)

Leaving for Vacation today!!

North Myrtle Beach, SC


----------



## LT72884 (May 21, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> LT!!! Duh!!!
> Look at all the stuff a Mom does in a day no wonder she asks you to do something!
> GET OFF YOUR BUTT AND HELP!!!
> If not, could you at least come watch my kids so they will stop stopping me every time I try to start one of my 8,000 things?



UMMM, ill think about it!!!


----------



## LPBeier (May 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Leaving for Vacation today!!
> 
> North Myrtle Beach, SC


 
Can Suzi and PDS and I come too?


----------



## LPBeier (May 21, 2008)

LT72884 said:


> UMMM, ill think about it!!!


 
LT, will you take my dogs too?  Our kitchen gate broke and DH hasn't gotten around to rebuilding it yet and I can't have them in the kitchen with me when I am doing work cooking.  They are just as "bad" as kids!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 21, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Lefse, I know what not getting sleep is like so I pray for lots of zzzzzz's for you tonight.


YEAH< thanks Laurie, it worked!  Snuggled all night by the side of my dear one.


----------



## Katie H (May 21, 2008)

Woke up today in a tired "fog" after yesterday's election day marathon.

Took care of all my inside and outside furbabies at breakfast  time.

Made breakfast for Buck and me.  Buck went off to the shop.

Felt as though I was walking through molasses I was so tired from  yesterday.

Tidied up around the house, litter box, dust bunnies (it's shedding season  now),  put out unperishable ingredients for tonight's dinner.

Got things in order for tomorrow's normal laundry/cleaning  day.

Buck came home at 1 p.m. and we drove out to mechanic's garage to get "my" car that had been  there for a  week.

Came home and made lunch for the two of us.

After lunch I went up to my office to pretty much veg  I was so tired.  I surprised myself and wrote one full column and the better part of a second one.  Did outlines for 3 more.  I guess my mind was still working.

Fed  outside kitties supper and here we sit on our porch, drinking an adult beverage and enjoying the evening.

Will make dinner in a few and then fall, face first, into bed.  The day after, the day after is always the worst.   I'll sleep like a  corpse  tonight.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 22, 2008)

Dental apt @ 10.  Oh gee yeah!
Dinner plans so must think about what I'm cookin for the man.
Mend some pieces of clothing.
Go to bed early.​


----------



## suziquzie (May 22, 2008)

well, it seems in my next life I will think twice about buying a house on so much land and being the primary caretaker of it......
I have 4 outdoor projects to finish, so I've been neglecting the indoors. So now the entire place looks like a bomb hit it. 
You name it, I really need to do it between today and tomorrow, because I have a sneaking suspicion that Memorial Day will be celebrated at my house on Sunday when I get home from work, and it won't be decided until Saturday. 
Ha, they THINK I'll be suprised but I'm prepared this time!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (May 22, 2008)

Try to do everything I couldn't yesterday because of my pain flare (which is still going on).


----------



## pdswife (May 22, 2008)

Oh Laurie.. I'm sorry you're hurting.  I hope things improve.


Work...
home...clean, cook, wash,
bed.


----------



## LPBeier (May 22, 2008)

Thanks PD, I am just trying to find the balance of doing too much or too little.  I guess that is another item for my schedule.


----------



## suziquzie (May 22, 2008)

Laurie I hope you feel better soon. I'd love to be able to help! 

I forgot about Jake's baseball practice tonight, so I have to add making dinner at like 3pm to get him there with a full belly by 5. sheesh. 
I think I'll bake some cookies with the little 2, poor things keep getting shoved aside so I can work on one of my 6,000 things.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 22, 2008)

Laurie, I hope you are feeling better and that you have had a chance to rest with your feet up. My dad used to laugh and tell me that every time I did something, I went at it "like I was killing snakes." Sounds like you do the same. I know that's the nature of your business, but you do work so fast and furiously sometimes!

My day started out planning a little dinner party for tonight. Seared some salmon for caesar salad and put it in the fridge to cool. Grated some parmesan. Made croutons for the salad. Baked an apple tart.  Noticed a peculiar smell. ALL of our floor drains were backing up...oh yuk. We have a septic tank - it seems to be fine, but we apparently have a blockage somewhere under the house. Called a plumber (it is 4:30 and he still hasn't arrived). Called dinner guests and cancelled. Hubby and I will have a swell dinner. But we may have to use the neighbor's bathroom!


----------



## LPBeier (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Suzi and Karen. I was "grounded" by DH today so he is shopping by himself. Of course in the last hour I have had about a dozen calls from him .  He says it is getting the shopping experience without the pain of walking through Costco!  He is also making supper tonight as well.

So my schedule today is basically 
rest
nap
rest
answer the phone
rest
eat supper
rest
got to bed

You are right, Karen, I am not used to that pace, but I know it is probably for the best.


----------



## luvs (May 22, 2008)

nap, wait fer my nurse to visit, bubble bath, another nap (i was so sleepy today!), cooked dinner, pack fer atlantic city, snack, drink a few adult beverages, nighty bye!


----------



## Katie H (May 22, 2008)

It's  Thursday so it's laundry and housecleaning day.  Pew.  But it has to be done.  Went pretty well today.  The humidity is down, which made the laundry dry quickly.  That was a plus.  Still have to fold and put away.  Cleaning went pretty well, too.

Spent the afternoon writing.  Gotta strike while the iron is hot.  Felt like taking a nap.  Haven't recovered completely from Tuesday's election marathon.

Of course, it goes without saying that all our furchildren were fed and loved.

Sitting on the front porch with Buck right now having an adult beverage and watching the kittens romp and  play.  Life is good.


----------



## babetoo (May 22, 2008)

the darned damp weather is making my knees throb like crazy. woke up in pain and still doesn't feel very good. 

all i have done is police the kitchen.pinned couple pieces of chair cover together. took a long nap . that is going to have to do it today.

maybe i will make the long awaited lemon cookies. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 23, 2008)

so far, I did one load of laundry, loaded and ran dishwasher, fed cats and kittens, started crockpot with food for tonight's supper. Also gave two cats their medicine, gave one kitten his medicine. Fed outside cat, cleaned and put aluminum cans in recyle bin outside. Weighed one cat and two kittens, not at all at once . one at a time. Made coffee.

Afternoon :  backed up my digital files to dvd, and to external hard drive. 
Finished cooking supper.  Made a batch of cake mix cookies.


----------



## LT72884 (May 23, 2008)

Post pictures of my hometown on the internet because i have nothin else to do.
 so enjoy these. they were taken about half a block from my house.


----------



## SixSix210 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome mountain range LT!

On my schedule today is calling the council (BSA) and getting some paperwork taken care of, laying around the house till about 3, then making pizza dough.  Can't decide if we're going traditional (pepperoni/peppers/onions) Wild (Blazin hot buffalo chicken pizza) or new and experimental (cheeseburger pizza?)


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2008)

work..( they promised me a desk today!!!) I have a lot of setting up to do.  Loading programs and such.

Grocery store.

Home to make dinner.

Early to bed and late to rise tomorrow morning.


----------



## LT72884 (May 23, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> Awesome mountain range LT!
> 
> On my schedule today is calling the council (BSA) and getting some paperwork taken care of, laying around the house till about 3, then making pizza dough.  Can't decide if we're going traditional (pepperoni/peppers/onions) Wild (Blazin hot buffalo chicken pizza) or new and experimental (cheeseburger pizza?)




thanx, that mountain is 3 minutes from my house on a bike. I ride the trails up there all the time. Its awesome. cool place to hang out with friends. 

So BSA as in Boy Scouts of America. thats cool. Im an Eagle. I loved scouts when i was younger.


----------



## texasgirl (May 23, 2008)

Cleaning, grocery store and NO work!!LOL


----------



## pdswife (May 23, 2008)

Do something fun just for you today Stacy!!  Get your hair cut or go to a movie and take yourself to lunch.   Celebrate!


----------



## LPBeier (May 23, 2008)

Since I am ordered to rest my leg again today my schedule is:

Sit in my basket chair with laptop, TV remote and phone at the ready
Start working colour into some gumpaste for the roses I need to start for a cake
Call and order delivery of a Pizza for the border and I
Do my leg and arm exercises 3 times
Pick which PPV movie DH and I will watch when he gets home tonight

And for me that is a tough day.....I hate just sitting around!


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 23, 2008)

My schedule for the day? 
6am take out trash, leave for work
"Work" till 4pm  (And I use the term loosely, as I am only one of about 12 people who didn't take at least part of today off, so finding anyone I need to talk to is nearly impossible)

Go home, have dinner, go shopping, and then drink heavily while making fun of Sheila trying to figure out how to box (bowling is a funny one, too!) on the Wii she just got for her birthday.  

John


----------



## bethzaring (May 23, 2008)

I'm getting ready for an open house we are hosting here on Sunday morning.  So many of our friends have expressed interest in seeing our new/old sailboat, that we are having an organized event to see just what we have.  The sailboat is quite the story, we did not even know we were in the market for one.  But it mainly belongs to dh's brother and the boat will depart in a few weeks for Tennessee. We do not intend to put it in the water here.  So I am mowing, weed eating, cleaning, weeding and doing a little cooking!


----------



## suziquzie (May 23, 2008)

cleaned inside this morning, finished leaf blowing yesterday, I started mowing the lawn today. 
I better get back outside.


----------



## LPBeier (May 23, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> cleaned inside this morning, finished leaf blowing yesterday, I started mowing the lawn today.
> I better get back outside.


 
Actually, I thought it was your job today to stay and keep me company since no one is home and I can't do much but sit here.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 23, 2008)

LT - that is stunningly beautiful, and reminds me of Joseph, Oregon, up in the Wallowa Mountains (far northeast corner of the state). Must be humbling to live in the shadow of the majestic mountains all the time. We have mountains to the east of us here as well, but no snow!

We had a Spanish class at 8 this morning, then to Punta de Mita (town about 20 miles up the coast) for a regional recycling meeting (all volunteers) and then lunch out with friends at a nice beachside restaurant, enjoying the breezes, watching the boats and pelicans. Very nice.  DH and I both had an avocado stuffed with giant shrimp. Tonight, dinner at a friends' house. In the meantime - perhaps a siesta. Life is so good to us.


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2008)

Well, I have already eaten a late breakfast, gotten the mail, taken a shower, combed out my newly cut hair, put on my new clothes and earrings (my best friend and her mom--my pastor's wife--decided to help me with a little make-over yesterday).  The new blouse I am wearing feels amazing.  You should all feel it!  Um, er, on the other hand, maybe you shouldn't!  

Anyway, what is left on the schedule is to wait for James to come home (should be any minute) and then drive a little over 100 miles to go test-drive this:


















 Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (May 23, 2008)

Schedule has changed.  I will still be sitting around, but it will now be in the waiting room of a (different) hospital with DD...........please don't ask, just pray that we somehow get to the bottom of this!!


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Schedule has changed. I will still be sitting around, but it will now be in the waiting room of a (different) hospital with DD...........please don't ask, just pray that we somehow get to the bottom of this!!


Prayer for your daughter is part of today's schedule.  This has all been going on way too long for her.  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (May 23, 2008)

cold rainy and windy here today. always feel like hunkering down in bed when it is like this.

my handyman was doing some painting across the street. so he kept popping in to use bathroom and then i made him some lunch. that sorta put kabosh on getting much done.

nap

made cookies which i ate for dinner lol. and started some ny bread. gonna just play on puter, then watch tv and read. i know i am lazy and lucky.

babe


----------



## luvs (May 25, 2008)

we woke at 10:30, packed, went to a casino before a seminar, then went to boardwalk, now we're in pa again.


----------



## texasgirl (May 25, 2008)

Going to sisters house. Will see the family for a little while.


----------



## pdswife (May 25, 2008)

We are having friends over for laughter and homemade pizza.  After they leave I plan on retiring to the couch for the rest of the day.


----------



## kadesma (May 25, 2008)

I wish oh do I wish, but, we have the birthday paty for little Ethan today...I get to do the salads,cookies,brownie like cupcakes,cookie cutter shaped sandwiches for the kids..And all my bones ache and I've got some of the most beautiful bruises you can imagine..Woo Hoo is the day over yet

kades


----------



## Katie H (May 25, 2008)

Made a nice brunch for Buck and me, then made the hamburger bun dough.  It's on its last rise right now.  After we ate, I moved my tomato and green pepper plants (in containers) to a sunny spot in the back yard.  The buns will go in the oven in about 5 minutes.  After they're done, I plan on doing nothing more than breathing and drinking something cool.


----------



## LPBeier (May 25, 2008)

Went to church
Made brunch which we have with our border
About to watch a movie while I rest my leg
Spend some time in the sun working in my herb garden
Make a light supper 
Call my Dad
Go to bed.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2008)

..........................................................


----------



## babetoo (May 25, 2008)

read the sunday paper-that is done, takes me an hour or so.

took a shower. washed my hair.

did kitchen , had all parts of the stove in dishwasher . put it back together. 

now i am thinking a nap would be great. lol a gloomy day is my only excuse.

babe

p.s. hope to sew later.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 25, 2008)

Worked in the yard from @ 10 - 4 today.  Took a break to get the tank for the gas grill filled for the summer.  Now i'm relaxing about 30 min befor I start dinner.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 25, 2008)

Slept in until 8:30 or so, baked a peach coffee cake and some peanut butter cookies, fixed ham, eggs and hashbrowns for brunch, cleaned up kitchen and had a nice _siesta. _Now, we're getting ready to meet some friends downtown at the _plaza, _where on Sundays there is always music, dancing, good food and fireworks. Perfect day.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 26, 2008)

More yard work today.  nee dt4o get everything cleaned out and ready for the landscaping crew.  They will be here sometime within the next two-weeks to lay the new sod, put inthe patio and sitting areas and mulch the beds.


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2008)

just got back from an early morning bike ride, legs are still like rubber so am resting a bit. Dh is already in the garden. I had planned on setting out the tomatoes, pepper, celery, parsley and basil plants, but the national weather service is calling for hail and torrential rains tonight, so I not only am not setting them out in the garden, I am bringing them inside today. It looks like I can set them out in the garden tomorrow.

Now that the open house is over, I can start the count down to leaving for Florida. Just need to maintain the grounds, culture some fresh yogurt and buttermilk, clean out the barn, and fix and freeze a bunch of food for dh. I will start on the barn clean out just as soon as I get my land lubber legs back. Gonna grill for lunch, fresh brats and the very last of the sweet potatoes...


----------



## LPBeier (May 26, 2008)

Spend morning with DH because he doesn't have to go into work until noon.


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2008)

We have to do some shopping today... soil and garden stuff at Home Depot
Clothes at Fred Meyers
and groceries at Safeway.

Then home to repot some plants, do some ironing ( boo-hiss) and then relax and get hyped up for work tomorrow.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 26, 2008)

finish watching Fox about Memorial Day with dh on couch drinking his mocha java.
bathe, color stripes in hair
wash kitchen floor
sweep tile and slate in bedroom
change sheets on our bed
plan for work schedule tomorrow
figure dinner plans
go to bed early since work will come early tomorrow, I'll be awake with the sparrows
slumber with a very cute husband


----------



## suziquzie (May 26, 2008)

I was going to plant the rest of my flowers and finish the edging but it's cool and cloudy and I really don't want to be outside. So, finish cleaning up from yesterday's BBQ and just chill out for a day I guess!


----------



## LPBeier (May 26, 2008)

DH got called into work afterall (as usual) so things have changed
 - do some laundry
 - tidy up a little
 - start supper (DD may come with her boyfriend)
 - have my nap
 - go to Coscto, Home Depot and the grocery store if DH gets home in time to take me.
 - Spend a really great evening with the kids if they can make it


----------



## babetoo (May 26, 2008)

not much, just the usual maintenance chores. 

grandson coming over about four. we are going to brain storm how he can embroidery on shirts. he always thinks he can make a fortune with one of his endeavors. 


babe


----------



## AshenSkies (May 26, 2008)

sadly nothing.  currently listening to music and playing some video games. I think thats going to be my day.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 26, 2008)

AshenSkies said:


> sadly nothing.  currently listening to music and playing some video games. I think thats going to be my day.


your profile says nothing about where you live but is it too late for you to join one or many of us?


----------



## Jcas (May 27, 2008)

Normal household duties, wash iron vaccuum etc, then get golf gear ready for tomorrow, load gear into car ready for early take off in the morning, i love my wednesdays, ladies day at the golf club ....


----------



## NAchef (May 27, 2008)

Hmmm.... 

Started out with my 2 year old waking me up at 6:30. We cuddled for a little, then wife took over and we got ready to go do some painting on our rental. Got done with that and went shopping. Came home and had (wow) hamburger helper (wow) that had been sitting in our pantry for over a year. Watched some TV and thats all she wrote!

What a great Memoril day that was. haha


----------



## SimpleCook (May 27, 2008)

Going to help in my 2 years old kindergarten...


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

I plan to get more canned kitten food at the pet store.  After that, I don't know what else, hubby is still asleep so I can't find out what he plans to do  besides sit and twiddle his thumbs.


----------



## suziquzie (May 27, 2008)

I'm so tired of this miserable spring!
I have yet to plant my veggies, we had frost about 60 miles north of here last night!
This is so not right. Should have the pool up by now and refusing to be inside at all!
Again, cool, cloudy and windy, and I don't want to plant my flowers and veggies today. 
So I suppose I will do some laundry, dishes, etc.
Attempt to tackle the junk room
make chili for dinner
maybe try to knit something, but i really dont want to I'm burnt out on it!


----------



## LPBeier (May 27, 2008)

I must get something done today despite the overall body pain and knee problems.

I need to get bases made for some test roses for the cake in August, and make some cookies and muffins for home.  I also need to do a couple of loads of laundry and clean house as we  have a potential new border coming tonight to check things out.  Hopefully DH won't have any more surprise trips to make for work and can help.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 27, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> I must get something done today despite the overall body pain and knee problems.
> 
> I need to get bases made for some test roses for the cake in August, and make some cookies and muffins for home.  I also need to do a couple of loads of laundry and clean house as we  have a potential new border coming tonight to check things out.  Hopefully DH won't have any more surprise trips to make for work and can help.


Awww Laurie, I'm so sorry your pain is high today - I will be sending healing thoughts and prayers to surround you as you get your tasks done today.

It must be so cool to have young student boarders - how many have you had? Do you keep in contact with any of them after they graduate?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Today I will be removing the rest of the flooring in the guest house livingroom. Right now, the place is very scary as we gutted the bathroom down to the studs and stripped the kitchen to the bare walls. Next steps are replacing subfloor in the kitchen and bath, build shower alcove, install new flooring throughout, install new bathroom fixtures and kitchen cabinets, etc, and then paint throughout. Sounds like a lot but we always have 4-6 people working together (one of the perks of having 7 kids) so it goes fast. I sure hope my mom likes it because I'll be broke by the time I'm done!


----------



## Katie H (May 27, 2008)

Washed and set my hair early this morning, so I look like someone from another planet.  Nothin' like Pepto-pink curlers to make a girl look seductive.  Gotta get to the hairdresser for a haircut.  Last one was early December.

I have to review my menus for June and see what I'll have to purchase tomorrow when I shop.  Double check my grocery shopping folder and make sure I have all my stops noted.  Tomorrow will probably have more than 20 stops since I'll also be doing purchases for customer work.  This means I'd better get out of here early tomorrow morning.  Although, I can't get to the shops before 10 a.m., which is when they open.

This afternoon I have to finish some writing and bundle some quarterly columns and invoices that need to be emailed June 1st.

Buck'll be home for lunch in a few minutes, so it's downstairs to get lunch together.  Yummy hamburgers and potato salad from yesterday.  They were soooo good.  Love tasty repeats.


----------



## luvs (May 27, 2008)

wake, discusscooking, cook thai noodles, a few beers, eyebrow waxins, (ouch)...
cook dinner, now i'm talking on my phone. then cook cookies, sleep.


----------



## babetoo (May 27, 2008)

wait for the handyman. he is 31/2 hours late.

no water the city is working on pipes in street again!

must be in the wind , laurie. my knees are killing me. had a lousy night.

all i really want to do is take a nice warm nap, under the electric blanket.

babe


----------



## LPBeier (May 27, 2008)

Babe, I really feel for you with your knees - yes the electric blanket is a good idea, as is the nap.

As for your handyman, why don't you try booking him for an earlier time, like if he is supposed to be there at noon say 9 am!

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Aria (May 27, 2008)

Shower, made coffee and oatmeal.  Had breakfast and left for the Advertising Agency.
It is now 3:15 ...doing Laundry (Airstream Trip Left over).   

Wash hair, a long bath after dinner.   Dinner....light.   Conversation with husband...catch up on the day.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 27, 2008)

babetoo said:


> my knees are killing me. had a lousy night.
> 
> all i really want to do is take a nice warm nap, under the electric blanket.
> 
> babe


 I can empathize with the painful knees, I wake up with it during the night.  
LadyCook


----------



## LT72884 (May 27, 2008)

get off work
go look at trailers for my car to tow a 4 wheeler
go to Ogio sports and talk with my cousin to see if he can hook me up on a deal for a a four wheeler
go look at quads
eat
sleep


----------



## babetoo (May 27, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Babe, I really feel for you with your knees - yes the electric blanket is a good idea, as is the nap.
> 
> As for your handyman, why don't you try booking him for an earlier time, like if he is supposed to be there at noon say 9 am!
> 
> Take good care of yourself.


 

lol, thanks for kind thoughts. i think he has been put here to test my patience with my fellow man. lol

all it does is make me want to strangle him. 

that might work , though he probably would come the next day. 

babe


----------



## SixSix210 (May 30, 2008)

lol. getting a scout website read.... BTW...looking for good campfire recipes..


----------



## shannon in KS (May 31, 2008)

I am supposed to be hauling stuff outta my garage- city wide garage sale.  But I suffered "what-if-I-may-need-it-in-the-next-8-years-panic".... and maybe also a case of the Saturday morning lazies hehehe.  Otherwise, the Budweiser Clydesdales are going to be at the city park here around 1pm.  The rest of the day... well, I will do whatever comes up.... aaahhhhh.  The weekend is here...


----------



## LPBeier (May 31, 2008)

Make breakfast for leaving border and his family who came to pick him up.
Clean room after they have left.
Go visit my terminally ill friend as I do every Saturday.
DH will pick up new border and I will help him get settled in.
Make supper for us and new border (no idea what)
Spend evening getting to know new border.
To bed early (I hope).


----------



## Claire (May 31, 2008)

Go down to Main Street to peruse an art festival, maybe lunch out, maybe a cookout.


----------



## SierraCook (May 31, 2008)

So far I have:  made waffles for breakfast, loaded the dishwasher, put a load of laundry in the washing machine, and sorted laundry.  

The plan for the rest of the day:  make a casserole to eat later in the week for dinner, change the sheets on the bed, take the dog for a walk, run the dishwasher, and finish the laundry. Maybe I will watch some baseball or NASCAR on TV.

This evening I am driving to Reno, NV to have dinner at a fondue restaurant with some friends.


----------



## Barbara L (May 31, 2008)

Yesterday and today were extremely hectic, with lots of unexpected turns, which I will describe in detail later (it was all in the effort to go pick up our new car).  So now I will give tomorrow's schedule.  

First we have Sunday School and Church.  Tomorrow is a special service.  All this year's graduates will be recognized.  James (Maidrite) will be among them, since he finishes his program June 20th.  We are hoping some good friends of ours will come for it, and then go to lunch with us.

After that, the schedule is pretty much up in the air, but it will probably consist of a long nap for each of us and a lot of getting very little done!  We pretty much rest on Sundays.  

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 1, 2008)

since today is almost over, not much of anything is left of it except to hold little Landon and feed him while his mommy is partying with her BFF's, our DD and future DIL too.  Don't know what time she'll get home but probably late is a good guess.  so for now, although Landon's been asleep for about 2 hours now and will no doubt be up soon, I'm going to try to get some shut eye. so, night night, have a good [soon to be today] tomorrow


----------



## buckytom (Jun 2, 2008)

for the past 14 years, my sundays and mondays have sorta just blended together. 
i have the day off to be with my family on sunday, then i come in to work at 11pm. work until 8am, then i go home and play with my son for a little bit before i try to get a few hours sleep.
so today, i'm going to pick some radishes and lettuce for my son to take to his teacher, then i'm finally going to finish planting the garden. i bought my plants almost 2 weeks ago, and little by little i've been getting them into the soil. i have the last 12 tomato plants (2 roma, 2 macedonian, 4 early girl, 4 beefsteak) and 8 eggplants (4 white, 4 black fingerlings) to put in, and then i'm finally done.

well, all done except i have to figure out how to keep an opossum from eating all of the carrot tops, if they're not gone by the morning.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ...well, all done except i have to figure out how to keep an opossum from eating all of the carrot tops, if they're not gone by the morning.


Bring in some rabbits for your garden.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 2, 2008)

I need to get my veggies in today also. It's been raining every other day and the mosquitos are terrible..... so I have to hope the showers on thier way right now miss me then hose myself down with OFF and get to it. Hopefully I won't be planting in mud.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd like to plant some of the flowers, and the basil.  Then, I have a bunch of papers to sort through. And, I have to write out all the birthday / anniversary cards for the month.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 2, 2008)

today june 2nd , the kittens go for a checkup at the vet this afternoon.
Back from the vet, both kittens got their vaccinations, deworming meds.  I found out , Ginger is a boy   but I am still going to call him Ginger, to me , he looks like a Ginger .  So I have 2 baby boys.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 2, 2008)

pre-preparing dinner right now as won't have much time later
call chiro for apt.
call workers comp and scream
get my mother, bathe her, do her hair/makeup, take her to dr. apt
take her back to her home
have dinner with dh
watch some tv
cuddle


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 2, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> today june 2nd , the kittens go for a checkup at the vet this afternoon.


 
LC, we took our little dog in for his grooming and checkup.  While our bigger dog absolutely LOVES the vet's office and drags DH to the door the second they get out of the car (I can't handle her), our Bichon cross does not share this opinion.  The tech had to litterally peel him out of my arms and he looked back at me like I was sending him off to the torture chamber!

So my day is spent playing with our other dog because she misses her "brother", waiting for the last rise of my first attempt at NYT Bread and making up my notes for the surgeon's consult appointment tomorrow regarding my knee.  Then I have some pictures to scan for a friend.  Hopefully I will go have dinner with my DD later.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 2, 2008)

This morning, I had an Executive Committee Meeting of Amigos de Bucerias, our local nonprofit group that works to support and help the community. Served some beverages and brownies, then had some additional company who came over to help DH make recycling baskets that we set out around town to encourage recycling. Just had lunch - time for a little siesta. Later this afternoon, I hope to make some time to work on a new painting that I started over the weekend. Fixing pork enchiladas for dinner - cooked the pork and sauce over the weekend, then maybe more painting this evening. A good day planned, but you never know when it might take a different course.........


----------



## babetoo (Jun 2, 2008)

playing catch-up today, as i did not feel well for the last two. 

already cleaned and rearranged pantry and fridg. groceries del. tomorrow. make it easier to put them away. i am sad that so much is wasted .

now need to clean up kitchen, made cookies last night and just left the mess.
also have the pots etc. from fridg. 

shower

clean cat box

mop kitchen floor

no nap today , i don't think so anyway. maybe just a short lay down. it is just nice to have some energy back. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 4, 2008)

Food shopping, make dinner, take one of my cats to the  vet tonight, for hernia surgery in the morning.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 4, 2008)

Top Chef tonight, the hubby's gonna just love that, not...
Put the meat on the grill when he calls from 8 minutes away...
Heat up the rice for me and the au gratin potatoes for him...
Eat dinn dinn...
Eat dessert, that ended up being shortbread cookies home made [a little too hard though, dang] and Nigella's mousse that I made this morning...which is stupid good...
snuggle.... go ni ni......


----------



## babetoo (Jun 4, 2008)

pretty much a do nothing day. cleaned up kitchen. finish up new york  bread.
took a nap. put some trash out. boring boring. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 5, 2008)

visit my cat Gracie who is at the animal hospital getting surgery for a hernia.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 5, 2008)

Throw together some NYT bread w/ roasted garlic.
Clean a little.
Sit around alot wishing it would stop raining and I could plant my veggies.
Be frustrated with sitting around alot wishing it would stop raining. 
Maybe son's baseball practice..... depending on rain.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 5, 2008)

Thursday is recycling day here in our little town - hubby and his friend run a voluntary recycling program where they collect plastic bottles and aluminum cans...we usually have lots of volunteers to help sort, but all the "snowbirds" have flown away north. So I get to help sort the recyclables - hot, dirty work, but it only takes a few hours. Then, a siesta. Ahhhh.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 5, 2008)

Get ready for work.
Go to work.
Go to bed.
Hopefully sleep.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 5, 2008)

pretty much like Lefselover... except I have
to add in

Go to pharmacy
make dinner
do dishes


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> visit my cat Gracie who is at the animal hospital getting surgery for a hernia.


 
poor kitty! hugs!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 5, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> visit my cat Gracie who is at the animal hospital getting surgery for a hernia.


 
LC, I hope all goes well for Gracie.  My cat Sherbrooke had a hernia operation when he was 6 months old and came through it well.  Hugs for both you and your furry kid.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 5, 2008)

luvs said:


> poor kitty! hugs!!!!!


 
thanks luvs for the hugs. I needed that.  
hugs back.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 5, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> LC, I hope all goes well for Gracie. My cat Sherbrooke had a hernia operation when he was 6 months old and came through it well. Hugs for both you and your furry kid.


 thank you LPBeier, for the hugs. It is nerve wracking .  
hugs back...


----------



## babetoo (Jun 5, 2008)

the usual daily chores.

handyman is here to do some touch up painting, silicone the kitchen floor. and install two ceiling fans in sun room. hope to cut down on electric when it gets hot. 

we will also work on several applications he has for jobs that must be e-mailed. 

while i don't have to do anything for the most part, being a supervisor is hard work. lol

babe


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 5, 2008)

I have an appointment this afternoon about an hour and a half away (two hours each way in rush hour and rain today I am afraid).
I have arranged supper for our border as he needs to leave before we get back.
Tonight we will be visting DD and her BF at the hospital.


----------



## Cath4420 (Jun 5, 2008)

It is a long weekend this weekend and DH has gone on a deep sea fishing trip down to the south coast not far from Canberra.  So that means for me, a weekend of doing as I please.  Off to work today, then dinner at Mum and Dad's and going to watch my nephew play basketball tonight.  Tomorrow is spending the morning shopping with mother and MIL, and tomorrow night at MIL's making jewellery and having a few drinks (wonder how productive that will be!).  Sunday, winter cleaning the house and DH will be home by Monday lunch.  The best thing - I have entire control over the remote control and the internet for the next three days, YES!!!! - Cable here I come.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 5, 2008)

Usual Thursday fare.  Laundry and housecleaning.  Since I haven't been to the hairdresser since the first week of last December, I had an appointment to get my hair cut.  I was beginning to look like a sheepdog.  My usual hairdresser was on vacation, so her assistant cut my hair.  Really great job.  First time in 14 years that someone different has done it.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 8, 2008)

Just grocery shopping and errands then RELAX!  I finally got the drains put in the yard and sitting area this weekend and the yard is not ready for the ladscape crew!  I'm sitting on the swing with my laptop enjoying some down time before I grill dinner.  It is alwasy cool under the tress in the eveing.  

Hope everyone has/had a quiet Sunday too.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 8, 2008)

the most important thing is NOTHING.tired of having company and just want to relax.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 8, 2008)

all I have left to do is s s s & b, then go to bed and sleep.
up waaay too early in the morning


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 9, 2008)

today is busy busy busy.
clean up from not being here much all weekend (how does it get so messy if we're not even here????) 
mow the lawn, I mean forest. It's been raining every day for 2 week, going to rain every day this week after tomorrow. Got a small window!


----------



## corazon (Jun 9, 2008)

My best friend called last night and said that she was going to be in town for a day (she lives in CA). But we are all sick! I'd really would love to see her but dh is in no position to take care of the kids today. I'm really bummed. 

So I think you can all guess what my plans are today. Belly aches and sore throats. 2of us have colds, 1 has a stomach virus and Callum (our youngest) has a combination of both


----------



## babetoo (Jun 9, 2008)

same as yesterday. living alone make the luxury of being lazy possible.

babe


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2008)

I had a ton of things to do today but did not feel well enough to do any of them.

But tonight I need to get some muffins made for our border's lunch, then make the lunch, prepare the coffee pot, clean the kitchen and then try to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 10, 2008)

so far, I changed the bed sheets, washed them, dried them. fed the cats and kittens, give cat her meds. made coffee.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

*so far:*
*got my doll off to work, lunch in hand, coffee in cup holder*
*marinating dinner and planning it*
*loads of laundry will be happening soon*
*going to moms to bathe her and do her laundry too*
*going to pharmacy to pick up her meds and mine*
*rescheduling work*
*planning trip this weekend [hopefully] for me&my dream*
*calls to the kids, so I can hear my babys*
*prepare dinner*
*do the Scottish Shortbread for the man*
*eat dinner, snuggle, watch of bit of teedle veedle*
*go to sleep, dream*

*edited = forgot that something died in my new pretty fridge.  dh told me about it this morning again, and I'd forgotten honestly about it.  Just opened the fridge to get out the milk for my cereal and was reminded that today, amidst everything else, I'll be going through the fridge to see what's ''science-experimenting'' in there. oh gee yeah!  < can't wait..*


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 10, 2008)

mowed some more. wow I hope DH can get the tractor mower fixed soon! 
washed 6 loads of laundry between yest / today, now I have to fold and put it all away. 
vaccum couldn't hurt. 
maybe mow some more
make dinner
eat fast
go to baseball if it's not rained out AGAIN. 
sheesh.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

We are FINALLY getting some real rain - the first since last October, so it is a good day to bake (temp only 75F) and get some housework done. How lovely to see all the trees get green again (they were covered in dust) and see the colors on our roof tiles! The 3 cats are a little disgruntled at being housebound and the 3 dogs are huddled on the front, covered patio. But the freshness is very invigorating and we are lovin' it.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 10, 2008)

Karen, I am happy for you that you are getting your rain, and even happier that so far today we aren't!!!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh me, too, Laurie! Funny how your perspective changes. We moved here from rainy Portland, OR and enjoy the sun so much. But we have been longing for rain for weeks now. I hope you're feeling better today and we can both get some things accomplished!


----------



## babetoo (Jun 10, 2008)

washed a load of towels. otherwise it is same old routine. kitchen, cat box, you know the drill.

keep trying to make time for ol blues recipe for rolls. 

babe


----------



## josh_swinehart (Jun 10, 2008)

Even though today is my Birthday there is not much going on today. Work till 5 or so then go home and take care of a few things around the house. DW is working late so won't see her till nearly 9. Birthday celebrations later in the week though so something to look forward to.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday To You, Josh!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy birthday to you too Josh.  Hope it turns out just the way you want it to.
Birthday greetings sent your way..........~!~


----------



## luvs (Jun 10, 2008)

wake. return from 'piddle.
call for modeling calls. nap. jake here, cook dinner. nap. drinks, further discusscooking, bubblebath, read, sleep.


----------



## josh_swinehart (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you both.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

You're welcome Josh, I wish I lived closer, I love baking cakes!

Ok, gas mask on, here I go....................wish me luck!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

One of the three window units in my house quit. Time to bit the bullet and go to central air.
So..... picked up the equipment this morning. Got the evaporator coil all but installed and ready to close up the plenum. Took a break after picking up the circuit breaker at the hardware store. Got one glass of beer poured and PFFFT.
So..... out to pick up a new keg


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 10, 2008)

pacanis said:


> One of the three window units in my house quit. Time to bit the bullet and go to central air.
> So..... picked up the equipment this morning. Got the evaporator coil all but installed and ready to close up the plenum. Took a break after picking up the circuit breaker at the hardware store. Got one glass of beer poured and PFFFT.
> So..... out to pick up a new keg


 
We bit a few years ago.  Went to CostCo after being invited to our neighbors who'd bought their new window unit.  It was $400 + but I tell you what, it's on right now and it cools down our 2800 sf house without turning on the real AC.  Just an idea.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd rather run "real" AC LEFSE. It's cheaper, quieter, cleaner (no outside air, me with a gravel drive, being pulled in). Plus I'm doing everything at cost.
Although, *Thanks* to the new SEER rating everything costs a bit more, it is waaay more efficient than the stuff even a few years ago. It's all _bigger_, too, as I am finding out  Heavier, takes up more room... I'm still trying to decide which new shrub is going to have to "bite the bullet"  Hopefully I can transplant it.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

our ac unit here in the house runs constantly and it's a two story so the cost is not effective at all.  very expensive to run our regular ac which is why this one is so much less for us price wise.  only thing is, where we live, thank God there is no humidity.  when you run the one from CostCo, it uses water so the air in the house does get a little moist which we ARE NOT USED TO and don't want to be so sometimes, we have to switch over.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 11, 2008)

today I have to return library books, movies, go food shopping, go  to the pet store get more cat and kitten food.  I don't feel like doing anything, in too much pain with my back and knees.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 11, 2008)

we have central air with a thermostat, and also use ceiling fans.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 11, 2008)

work...home...dinner...dishes...return mom's phone call... BED


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 11, 2008)

just came home from the grocery store... trying to beat the monsoon so I can stay in for 2 days. 
Skipped cleaning the last 2 days to take care of outdoor things, so today is the day. 4 days of home neglect with 3 kids can get messy..... ick. 
so.
put away groceries
dishes
pick up
vaccum
laundry
dinner
kid baths
chill
pass out.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 11, 2008)

planted about 20 plants already in yard
got dh off to work, lunch in hand, coffee in cubby
washed/colored/styled hair/makeup
off to get meds
hear from work later on today if I got the next days off or not
where's the fingers crossed emoticon


----------



## babetoo (Jun 11, 2008)

already straightened  house

in half an hour going shopping with my granddaughter. i know for sure we are going to big lots and michaels craft store. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 11, 2008)

did food shopping and the library, still have to go to store for cat and kitten food.  hubby gone to get his car inspected, so have about an hour to myself.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I miss this thread!!!

Grocery shop
Put groceries away
Go for a walk
Continue ripping out grass in new flower bed
Lunch
Sunshine sitting
Dinner making
Dinner eating
Son's baseball game
home
chill out
sleep


----------



## pdswife (Jun 24, 2008)

up
work
Fred Meyers
Safeway
Hair cut
Watch friends band 
grab dinner
home
sleeep


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 24, 2008)

siberian boy woke us up this morning way too early 'talking'
so...up
made dh lunch
checked dc threads, posted
oil change my car
vacuum
dust
scrub carpet where oil now is :0
make dh doctor apt.
make apt. for 2 siberians with mobil dog groomer/de-shedder
change sheets
call the Keiki's
fill out paper work for dispute over rental car, send in
write/print out letter to my supervisor
attempt to get hold of someone in here who's pm's are full
make dinner
cozy up with dh
eat on front porch
night night = slumber, ah...


----------



## jabbur (Jun 24, 2008)

Today at 1:00 the Marine recruiter is showing up at my house so I need to be getting the kitchen cleaned up.  Son#2 agreed to talk with them to see how much they may be willing to pay for college without a committment.  I don't see him as a military man.  Likes to do things his own way too much to follow orders well!  See that all the time at home.  Then I need to get on my homework assignments.  I've got conference weekend comming up so Friday, Sat and Sun are all booked with no time for study.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 24, 2008)

clean house
clean out car
load car
exercise
leave for coast when son gets here this evening
coffee and chatting with girlfriend/neighbor at the coast
bed (if we actually manage to stop laughing and talking before dawn!)


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 24, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> (if we actually manage to stop laughing and talking before dawn!)


laughing 'is' part of cleaning house, it's your inside {heart} house that is, and it's good for the soul. enjoy your giggles


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 24, 2008)

Cleaned/defrosted  one freezer today!!! That has been on my list for weeks...have one more freezer, then the refrigerator to do.  Am having company for a week, so that means washing walls and baseboards, what fun..


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2008)

send jake to work with a smooch & an 'i love you, babe'
that was at 7:30
snooze
make/return ignored calls
discusscooking
visit with nurse
snooze
recieve a bunch of calls & throw snoozing to wind
need to cook dinner
need to clean
need to dicusscooking more
return movie
lazy day...


----------



## babetoo (Jun 24, 2008)

you know that people don't give a fig about clean walls and baseboards.so far today i am a lazy bum.need to : fold load of laundry from yesterday. do a craft project for great granddaughter. start sewing on valence for sewing room slider. right now it is all in my head.clean up thomas barf water outdoor plants dinnerfinish loading dishwasher and run. trying to save water, making sure it is really full. we are short of water again in so. ca. play on dc, that is all i have gotten done.          lol          babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 8, 2008)

slept in
coffee and cereal
caught up on recorded shows
bath
being lazy
very tired
prepping dinner
when hubby gets home, we'll dine
watch a little of the tube and go to sleep


----------



## babetoo (Jul 8, 2008)

had breakfast , showered, made dip for fruit and prepared fruit. had a lovely visit with my daughter and kids. 

goofing off here, still not hungry for dinner. i am really tired though, up way to early.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 9, 2008)

up way too early to get the man off to work.
did his lunch.
watched the bear man in alaska that I'd recorded from last night while drinking coffee.
wash tile and slate floors, dust furniture, sweep and dust wood floor, go see mom, do her bath etc.
go online and figure out work things
get to Vons and see what's calling my name for dinner
may go look for a butter dish or two depending on how hot it is outside
get to the party store for a couple of chinese take out boxes so I can put shortbread in them for a couple of friends at work
make shortbread, cool
write a couple of letters
figure dinner out, cook or prepare it
go to bed


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 9, 2008)

fold 16 loads of laundry..check
wash a kid or 2.... check
clean up messy house.... half check
go outside and enjoy the BEAUTIFULNESS before it get hot and muggy tomorrow... on my way. 
pack up all 3 (yay!) children for gramma to take for the weekend tomorrow..... CHECK AND DOUBLE CHECK
make DH his requested pizza for dinner..... not yet too nice out
clean up messy house again
chill w/ thankful-for-pizza DH
DC
bed


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jul 9, 2008)

get up late
get to work late
go to lunch with my brother
work some more
run 3 miles
wash my car
eat leftover tatertot casserole
play sand volleyball and drink beer
study
bed


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 9, 2008)

suppose to go food shopping but too tired.  baked italian bread and have rolls rising to be baked later.


----------



## luvs (Jul 9, 2008)

wake
discusscooking
make calls/place phone on hook & recieve a call
bathe
vacuum
prep dinner after i figure dinner out
eat dinner
stop at places around pittsburgh fer food & stuff
scrub bathroom while jake washes dishes
discusscooking or watch a movie/show or both!
sleep


----------



## babetoo (Jul 9, 2008)

slept late.

maybe i will wash glasses from yesterdays party. they can't go in dishwasher.

take a nap

d.c. 

watch tv, eat dinner, read. and then i am going to bed. 

babe


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2008)

wake
eat
nap
appointment 
cook fresh tomato sauce
talk to Mom
pirates game! 
dinner if we're not stuffed with game food
sleepy-bye!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 11, 2008)

no kids, MY HOUSE STAYED CLEAN!!
I dont have to clean my house today!!! 
BUT...
Take a walk
a little yardwork
lay in the sun
cold shower (supposed to be 100 today)
figure out dinner for 2 one more time
sit on the patio and hope its VERY windy this evening before it storms.
go to bed early (work tomorrow, bummer) 
Oh and in between I'm sure the kids will call 6 times.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 11, 2008)

juice, organic flakes with skim milk and fruit, black tea with milk


computer time, organize desk, file etc., read, lunch, veg shopping at local farm 

gym, swim this afternoon

make an Italian chicken and veg soup for dinner.

watch a video, read ... I'm on vacation!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2008)

sounds relaxing, robo. 

today is work until 4pm.

then go to lowe's and pick up 40 cu. yds of mulch for the roses and hyndrangea. calculate how much marble chips and plastic needed to cover one strip of soil yard by the foundation. i'm tired of weeding.

then home for dinner; play with boy; water garden; give boy bath, then read bedtime books.

go to pet store for bird and cat food.

go back to work at 11pm.

i have to find my superman t-shirt to wear later. (that way i won't look so weird wearing my underwear over a pair of tights, and a towel tied around neck)


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 11, 2008)

buckytom said:


> sounds relaxing, robo.
> 
> today is work until 4pm.
> 
> ...


 

you forgot one thing, didnt you??



SLEEP


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2008)

lol, g-kat.

i'll sleep when i'm dead. 

i'm working until 4pm tomorrow, then i have to get the mulch down, cut the lawn, put down more grubex, and weed the garden. 
then the bath, books, bedtime routine again.

then i get to sleep on saturday night.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 11, 2008)

BT if we all watch CBS will that make your lack of sleep more worthwhile?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 11, 2008)

yes ma'am. most definitely. whatever you say squzie. 

(i saw that picture of you holding the knife...)


----------



## Katie H (Jul 11, 2008)

Not much, really.  I went to the shop to steel wool the 4 dining chairs and shoot another coat of finish on them.  That's the third coat they've had and probably the last.  They'll need to be steel wooled again and then waxed and buffed before they're ready to present to the customer.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 11, 2008)

do kitchen, shower.

then going shopping with my granddaughter. my birthday money is burning a hole in my pocket.

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 11, 2008)

More work on guest house, take sons to see Hell Boy, go by and pick up Pergo and more sheetrock, make _something_ for dinner, try to get in bed before 1 am.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 11, 2008)

so far :  feed cats and kittens, feed dog, bake NYT bread,  put chicken in crockpot and other ingredients,  made lunch, backing up photos to DVDs.  to do yet : go to pet store for canned kitten food, eat supper, feed dog second meal with meds.


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 11, 2008)

It's almost 1pm here now in Missouri and so far I had crossed off a few things in my list of to-do including training my dog what he learned last night from school. And I did it down where the main street is so there are a lot of distractions for him so I can train him to focus on me, not on the distractions. Still on my list:

Vacuum the family, the formal living room and the formal kitchen
Get/inspect the sleeping bags we are going to use for our camping trip
Rearrange the kitchen appliance from the island
Think/prepare of what we are going to have for dinner tonight and
Access my email for the last time before bed
Take the dog out for another training session
Off to bed to read for a awhile before bed. Then
Bedtime...all lights out.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 11, 2008)

buckytom said:


> I have to find my superman t-shirt to wear later. (that way i won't look so weird wearing my underwear over a pair of tights, and a towel tied around neck)


I thought we established that it was Victoria Secret that got your hard earned cash for under garmentsokay, kidding but had to get your attention, now that I know what you look like, those silly ideas would never work, you're way too big a guy

up way early to pour coffee for the man and myself
made him his lunch for work
got my provisions ready for work
got to work
work
for the man it'll be the beef Milanesa Napolitana, veggies/NYT bread, noodles with butter and basil/lemon dreamsicle cake, that is if there's any leftover, it's almost all gone, I must be to blame for something called his girth
walk the streets in the very hot evening for possibly PF Chang's for dinner for me
write some letters
go ni ni


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 11, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> I thought we established that it was Victoria Secret that got your hard earned cash for under garments


 Really? I would have pegged him for a Frederick's of Hollywood man myself!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 11, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Really? I would have pegged him for a Frederick's of Hollywood man myself!


that's probably a given, but do they sell *mens* delicates?


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

Go to bank
Go to WalMart
Fold laundry
pick up toys and vaccuum
make pasta or potato salad
put bbq sauce in pulled pork
hang out and try to stay cool
eat
clean up 
go to son's baseball game
get DH off to work
chill out ALONE
sleepy.
Probably a few DC postings in between.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 15, 2008)

I have to go back to work...........................


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

sorry.... it's gonna be 93 humid and no a/c today...
wanna trade?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am hoping my new Cook's Illustrated Cookbooks arrive today so I can try out some new recipes.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> sorry.... it's gonna be 93 humid and no a/c today...
> wanna trade?


 

YES please!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow Trish, thats bad. Very very bad.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 15, 2008)

Ahh, but Trish just got back from Mexico - 93F and humid would make her feel right at home!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 15, 2008)

She knows she's welcome any time!
She just won't show up cuz she thinks I'll run out the door and leave her with my kids! 
I might, but I'd at least have a Margarita w/ her first! 
Have a better day Trish.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 15, 2008)

sew sew and sew. and all the usual chores. need to finish one project, it is an apron for my granddaughter for her bday.

babe


----------



## luvs (Jul 15, 2008)

my schedule's emptym, though i would love dinner at a restaurant, to watch a movie together, & to read a book.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 15, 2008)

work till 8a.

then, get oil changed and a flat fixed. put fixed flat back on truck, and stow the spare.

go home, water lawn again so there's no residual chemicals left from what i put down yesterday. little boys seem to be drawn to places and things that are potentially harmful. i know if i don't water, i'll go outside to find him rolling around on the grass, with fertilizer and grubex stuck all over his body.

sleep a wink or two, then make a costco run, and to home depot or lowes.

back home to continue weeding and transplant a coupla tomatoes that are in pots, patiently waiting for me to make a spot in the garden for them. they'll take up the back end of the row that was radishes this spring. i'll plant more mesculun on the front half of the row.
with this heat, i'll be picking micro then baby greens within 2 weeks.

finally dinner, then bath and books before bedtime for the boy.

and back to work by 11p.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 16, 2008)

Bucky... you need a long nap!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 28, 2008)

run oldest to swimming lessons
take little 2 to playground
pick oldest back up
lunch
finish cleaning (which I should be doing now but dont wanna) 
DC
dinner
go outside to try to keep cool. 
DC
sleepy


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 28, 2008)

*since we were gone 4 days, I must get these going...*

1. start NYT bread for dinner, which I'll do right now before writing another word here okay, done, regular, no fancy schmancy stuff going in
2. correspond with Katie, write her letters, and make a call
3. write a letter to my mothers friends [where she used to live] to update them
4. go to moms and shower her and do her hair and makeup, visit
5. dealership, my cars main console is doing something weird
6. figure out dinner
7. write thank you notes, send
8. put laundry away from weekend, it's washed and dried
9. play on computer with work schedule
10. get up the nerve to toss the candy's I made a KE, wrong day to make candy when I did, they didn't set up, too much humidity
11. go through some cookbooks for ideas about dinner
12. make dinner, snuggle, go to sleep


----------



## jabbur (Jul 28, 2008)

This afternoon I have a doctor's appointment (skin check after basal cell carcinoma removal 5 years ago) then we're moving more of my son's stuff to his first apartment.  He's been sleeping there this past week and today is his day off so he's coming to get most of the rest of his stuff.  I guess he'll be moving stuff for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2008)

Taking a walk to deliver a 60th birthday card to a friend.  Thinking about dinner.  Already harvested cukes for the day, a couple of tomatoes yesterday.  Not much.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 28, 2008)

Highlights include:
Take about 100 photographs. Crop and process them. 
Write descriptions for about 15 items.
Pack 10 items, print postage, take them to Post Office.
Walk dogs.
Reheat spaghetti, eat it.
Watch TV. 
Go to bed.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 28, 2008)

fed cats and kittens, went to food store early morning, fell asleep sitting in the chair around 9 am , woke 10 30 am, started laundry, clothes in dryer, hoping to go to library and also to my sister's for a haircut.  ah just noticed.. too late for library, they closed at 1 pm .
I haven't heard from my sister so I don't know about the haircut either.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 28, 2008)

since i am sick, not to much on my list. 

absolutely have to change cat box

clean up kitchen

shower, have an idea it will make me feel better.

soup or frozen dinner for dinner 

watch tv

go to bed EARLY


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 28, 2008)

babetoo said:


> since i am sick, not to much on my list. absolutely have to change cat box, clean up kitchen, shower, have an idea it will make me feel better.soup or frozen dinner for dinner watch tv, go to bed EARLY


hoping you feel better babetoo............


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 12, 2008)

eat breakfast
catch up on watching the cooking shows that are on Tivo
color/cut hair
get mom, bring her here, do her hair too
TMobil for a fist off
sweep and wash way too big of a floor
make 'green' multi purpose cleaner
fill 3 spray bottles [2 with ^] the other one with win/gls cln same pagehttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/Window Cleaner
pay bills
make those "no bakes" [mom'll love 'em]
think 'bout dinner
wait for dh to get home
either dine with or without him, depends on what time he gets here
bed early-ish


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I've finally finished up the laundry....have my sides made for our dinner, minus the fried green tomatoes, and have the ribs prepped and ready to be put in the oven and then transferred to the grill. I have to run to buy my youngest his school shoes, pay dentist bill, wash the car then high tail my but back here to finish up dinner, eat, then head to school open house...........Whew! I think after all that I'll def. deserve a cold drink.....a margarita sounds awfully tempting.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

I went to the library to return books and got more books. 
Need to do laundry, refill bird feeders, empty dishwasher, back up my digital files to external hard drive and dvd.  Make supper.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2008)

Planned to do and accomplished thus far today:

- Emptied litter box
- Baked a batch of English muffins
- Cooked and drained some macaroni for tonight's dinner
- Dropped payment off at insurance office in town
- Went to shop to do some customer work and play with shop kitty, Julie


Unplanned because a friend delivered a bushel of tomatoes to me last night:

- Make and can some oven-roasted tomato sauce
- Can some tomatoes

I may not get the sauce canned but, at least I can get it made and in the refrigerator to put in jars and process tomorrow.

I still have to call one of our upholstery supply vendors for some prices.  Today's turned out to be busier than I'd planned/expected.


----------



## luvs (Aug 12, 2008)

wait fer company at 9:30
nap after they leave till 1:00
plan din din
discusscooking
call jen & Mom
clean!!! blue dye all over bathroom!! other stuffs all over living room!!
hold hamsters
dinner
watch something
maybe hhead out
sleepy-bye


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 12, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> I deserve a cold drink.....a margarita sounds awfully tempting.


 Well then here you go!  You do sound busy, you do deserve this! Enjoy Sizz!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 12, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Planned to do and accomplished thus far today:
> Emptied litter box- Baked a batch of English muffins- Cooked and drained some macaroni for tonight's dinner- Dropped payment off at insurance office in town- Went to shop to do some customer work and play with shop kitty, JulieUnplanned because a friend delivered a bushel of tomatoes to me last night:- Make and can some oven-roasted tomato sauce- Can some tomatoes
> I may not get the sauce canned but, at least I can get it made and in the refrigerator to put in jars and process tomorrow.I still have to call one of our upholstery supply vendors for some prices.  Today's turned out to be busier than I'd planned/expected.


Hum, you didn't mention checking your mail box or the front porch....
Hum.....................{{{KatieE}}}


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> Hum, you didn't mention checking your mail box or the front porch....
> Hum.....................{{{KatieE}}}



Sorry.  You're right.  I did check the mailbox.  One magazine and some bills.  The front porch?  Nothing.  But...on the side porch was the heater I'd ordered for the downstairs.  Guess the UPS man left it and took off.  Nothin' else.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 12, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Sorry. You're right. I did check the mailbox. One magazine and some bills. The front porch? Nothing. But...on the side porch was the heater I'd ordered for the downstairs. Guess the UPS man left it and took off. Nothin' else.


for some reason, I think something may be on it's way, either today or tomorrow or whenever FED EX delivers to a certain line of a familiar song.............................. "_far away places_"


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> for some reason, I think something may be on it's way, either today or tomorrow or whenever FED EX delivers to a certain line of a familiar song.............................. "_far away places_"



Sounds like I should be watching.  Can't wait.  I love good surprises.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 12, 2008)

a very short list. trying to clean up kitchen after three days. did get the dishwasher unloaded. wore me out. so am taking a break. 

that and dinner will probably be it. i hate being sick and having no energy

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 12, 2008)

I did manage the Library, grocery store, lawyer's office,  post office,  haircut at my sister's, Rite Aid for hearing aid batteries, made quick supper.


----------



## Dina (Aug 12, 2008)

Hope you feel better Babe! I know how hard it is to be sick and take care of everything else. Prayers going your way.

It's been a very long day here. I started off a little after 10 a.m. taking my daughter to register at her middle school and then was asked to return until 1 p.m. Argh! We killed some time by shopping for some of her school clothes, then get her Stephenie Myers latest book, back to register, or at least half way register her, then off to the airport to pick up a friend. I dropped off my friend then headed back to the middle school to finish up the registration. We then finished grocery shopping and made it home close to 4 p.m. I'm so tired! I still need to go for a 1-hour walk with DH, fix dinner, shower and finish up some laundry.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 12, 2008)

babetoo said:


> a very short list. trying to clean up kitchen after three days. did get the dishwasher unloaded. wore me out. so am taking a break.
> 
> that and dinner will probably be it. i hate being sick and having no energy
> 
> babe


 
yeah the kitchen is cleaned up. now no energy for a shower.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 18, 2008)

_Coffee and grits with a banana and FF milk for breakfast
Wait for DS#1 to come with baby's 
Sit by the pool and play with GK's
Swim swim swim
Apply SPF generously
Take them out to early dinner
Watch some Olympics [are they still on?]
Early to bed as up before the sun tomorrow_


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 18, 2008)

yeap, they're still on LEFSE.
I won't do much today. I will straighten up, but, don't feel well today, strep or sinuses or something going on in there, but, I will get through some papers that need shredding and others need filing. 
Wish I was swimming instead, lol


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 18, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> yeap, they're still on LEFSE.
> I won't do much today. I will straighten up, but, don't feel well today, strep or sinuses or something going on in there, but, I will get through some papers that need shredding and others need filing.
> Wish I was swimming instead, lol


_ Come on by, Vegas is just a hop away.
With this heat, your sinus's will soon be dead
Feel better soon...
I heard that a good way to compost was to use your shredded paper info and dunk that right into your compost vessel along with your food scraps and lawn trimmings.  Hum, now you got me thinkin, thanks, I'm havin a lightbulb moment_


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 18, 2008)

schedule for Tues. leave at 8 am to attend Aunt's funeral in NJ , and burial in NY and lunch at a restaurant in NJ.


----------



## DramaQueen (Aug 19, 2008)

*Water aerobics in 20 minutes.  I'm taking my bi-monthly Out To Lunch Bunch, all 20 of us, to one of the better seafood restaurants in town on Grand Traverse Bay, this evening a BBQ party at a friends RV site.  It's all about food.*


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 19, 2008)

starting another mozzarella cheese, presently simmering crushed blueberries to can some syrup.  I have/had 30 pints of blueberries in the freezer and I need the room!  Have a Fr. bread started, then out to check the apple trees for harvesting


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 19, 2008)

Not much fun planned for today. I'm going for a tooth extraction later on in the day. Doctor sayd i'm going to be fine and will even be able to go back to work after it. There is no way. I am a wimp when it comes to my teeth. i am so afraid.


----------



## middie (Aug 19, 2008)

Have to go to the school to get my son's schedule, dishes, laundry, clean bathroom and try to find something to make for dinner. Maybe beat the dog somewhere in there. I kid I kid. My idea of beating the dog is letting him lay on the couch curled up on my lap.


----------



## jkath (Aug 19, 2008)

Taking my older boy to get his braces off today - hooray! Just in time, since registration is tomorrow and they take school photos.


----------



## Dina (Aug 19, 2008)

Taking my daughter shopping for school clothes, register 2 kids for soccer and grocery shop later on in the evening.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I'm sitting patiently waiting to hear about a job. I've been in negotiations with them since Friday. Yesterday they called and said they'd get back to me this morning well its afternoon here now. 
So I'll sit patiently for a few more hours and finish up some laundry and then go pick up my youngest from school and head back here to get supper ready.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 19, 2008)

Working all day and surfing the net til 8pm, then go home and cook.  My wife closes her shop at 9pm so dinner will be ready by the time she gets home.  Long day for both of us.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 19, 2008)

_finish "saveuring" this magazine I just found, oh my it can and will be trouble
hoping to maybe meet up with hubby
work until late
light dinner
finish the walnuts from salad last night off of my scrumptuous salad
fall into slumber and pray I actually sleep_


----------



## Lynd (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I've been ill today, but got some work done. My plan now is to get some sleep


----------



## Katie H (Aug 19, 2008)

Up and out by 9:30 this morning to meet with two clients.  One about 14 miles away for a consultation about window treatments for living room.  Second one, on the route back from the first one, is to look at some chairs that might need structural repair.

Bonus.  Was taken to lunch by the second lady.  That was a nice respite and had some exquisitely done fried fish.  Perfectly crisp, not greasy/oily and the fish inside flaked just right.

Back here in town, I went to the florist to pay for Buck's funeral flowers, pick up a prescription and, then, stopped at my brother's house so he could check my tires.  One of them looked pretty low.  Yep, it was.  He inflated it and I was on my way.

Stopped at the shop to drop off the two chairs I picked up from my second lady and pet our shop kitty, Julie.

When it was all said and done, I didn't pull into the driveway until about 2:30.

Just got off the phone with one of our vendors because I needed some special upholstery foam for a cradle mattress I'm making for another client.

Have the outlines for two columns and need to begin writing them.  Sitting will feel good.

By 6:30 I'll be ready to veg out on the front porch.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 19, 2008)

well i've had to start working more to be able to feed and clothe all these growing monsters.... oops.... munchkins.
I worked this morning, and starting friday I will be working fri-mon instead of only sat-sun. I guess it will be good..... for the checkbook and my sanity.... i need to get out away from the kids a little more.... but I wont feel very good about it..
Anyway, I digress.... 
today...
work
eat
say nite nite to overnight working DH
putzed in my neglected gardens
chill a few minutes
make dinner
do dishes
occupy kiddos til bedtime
wake up sleepy DH
chill again (maybe knit? I wanna knit.)
sleep.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 19, 2008)

planned nothing and that is what i did. dr. said to take it easy. no get up and go, anyway.

made and ate bout one half of breakfast. really brunch. didn't get up til 11 am. surfed the net, watched tv. took a short nap rather late. watch tv and now and on here. need to eat something and call it dinner. have pretty much the same thing planned for tomorrow. 

babe


----------



## Dina (Aug 20, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> well i've had to start working more to be able to feed and clothe all these growing monsters.... oops.... munchkins.
> I worked this morning, and starting friday I will be working fri-mon instead of only sat-sun. I guess it will be good..... for the checkbook and my sanity.... i need to get out away from the kids a little more.... but I wont feel very good about it..


I know the feeling of having the kids all day long. My three kiddos start school on Monday and I'm looking forward to some ME time! Whew! It's been a busy summer with the kids. Lucky for you that you can get away from the kiddos when you go to work. LOL The thing is I have to go back to work with KIDS again! Argh!!! I'm an elementary teacher and will begin substituting this year. I feel I need at least a year of part time work in order to get the other stuff done (family, husband, house, etc.)

Today, we did some school clothes shopping for the kids, registered our 5 year old for soccer, hubby to be the soccer coach and 14 year old son to referee. Our daughter still has a bit more shopping to finish up tomorrow. Sigh! I hope this is over soon. Had coffee and diet coke late this p.m. just to keep up with the kiddos and now I can't go to sleep...argh! I'm really tired but can't sleep.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 20, 2008)

set alarm for 4 am, clock was wrong, didn't check, it went off at 4 but was really only 3 am, so, I'm up 
work
home
dinner
snuggle
sleep


----------



## Lynd (Aug 20, 2008)

Today, working and then seeing a friend later I hope. I did miss my bus this morning which was really annoying... I couldnt unlock the door and saw it go past after running around to the back door, made me a good 15 mins late!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 20, 2008)

Another busy one. 
Shower 
grocery shop
put food away
clean
weed garden
move more marigolds 
cook dinner
eat dinner
walk
kids in bed
chill
sleepy


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 20, 2008)

Take youngest to & from school and either tackle the upstairs or the garage....I didn't get to either yesterday. I also need to paint what trim we have cut for the diningroom/family room. Other than that nothing else comes to mind.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 20, 2008)

well so far, had to feed cats, clean up broken glass on the floor, clean up dog barf, refill bird feeders , trying to have my coffee , so far it's not even 9 am yet.  I don't know about the rest of the day,  pet store for cat/kitten food,  grocery store for people food.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 20, 2008)

One of the things on our schedule for today is to try out a local pizza place Michelemarie and her husband told us about.  Yum!

The biggest thing on our schedule is going to our first in-person Chicago Cubs game.  WooHoo!  

Barbara


----------



## redkitty (Aug 20, 2008)

Busy day for me....

Hardware store for dust mask & zip ties
Chinatown for Geisha girl dress, shoes & parasol (Burning Man costume)
Best Buy for couple things
Post Office for stamps
Return headlamp at Sports Basement
Back home to work and get ready for dinner later tonight at The House of Prime Rib....luckily for me they have 1 fish dish!


----------



## Dina (Aug 20, 2008)

Need to go back to the mall to keep clothes shopping for my daughter, Amanda.  Then we're off to meet Christopher's kindergarten teacher this afternoon.  I'll make dinner then walk for an hour, play volleyball with Amanda, eat dinner, watch the Olympics a bit then off to bed.  Hopefully, I can begin a new sleep schedule as I need to be up by 6:00 a.m. come Monday (kids' first day of school).


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 20, 2008)

Have 2 containers of bread rising , one is the NYT bread and the other is the Artisan 5 min. a day bread .


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 20, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Have 2 containers of bread rising , one is the NYT bread and the other is the Artisan 5 min. a day bread .


LC did you post that other one?


Relax a little while, wind down
Start dinner, bathe
Wait for the hub


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 20, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> LC did you post that other one?
> 
> 
> Relax a little while, wind down
> ...


 
the recipe for Artisan bread ? I can't post the recipe (copyrighted)  but if you want the link 

http://krisgardens.blogspot.com/2008/01/artisan-bread-in-five-minutes-day.html


----------



## babetoo (Aug 20, 2008)

watched my handyman clean the house. not deep cleaning, just bathrooms and two floors and vaccum. makes me feel better.eat some dinner, watch tv and go to sleep.babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 21, 2008)

wish I had someone to do the work here , since hubby sits around all day. 
Have to go to the pet store get more cat/kitten food.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 21, 2008)

Not much today, working hard is all!


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 21, 2008)

_thank you LC, appreciate that, looks like a keeper.
watching Ricky Nelson's tribute on tv, when it's done, I'll start my day
what a looker he was^^^^^^his boys are beautiful too
like to make this bread of lc's but won't cause no room in fridge or freezer
vacuum/dust/laundry/sweep floors/wash floors
make at least two phone calls to two of you
call a Southern Season to see if they got my returned butter dish safely
go see my mom
pay some bills
call wingnut dental office
call chiropractor
call insurance company handling [not] my claim
send out birthday greetings to MIL and flowers for the 22nd
plan hubby's birthday getaway
plan and think about dinner
call the keiki's
market for soap and toothpaste of all boring things, we're out 
make GRK's cookie recipe [where is he? not back from vaca?]
wait for the man
dinner routine on the porch
play with dogs
watch a bit tv
slumber_


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 21, 2008)

been sortof a lazy day.
i have to work 2 more days a week starting tomorrow, so i hung out w/ hubby on the couch. 
he's in bed now,
so,
DC a little
kids are begging to go to the playground...
gotta get gas anyway so we will.
figure out a FAST dinner
make said FAST dinner
make smelly little boys take showers
clean up a little
go to bed all early.
 
I feel like I go back to school tomorrow.....


----------



## Lynd (Aug 22, 2008)

going bowling :P


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 22, 2008)

library and pet store.  so far, cooked corned beef and cabbage, baked 2 loaves of artisan bread.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 22, 2008)

sweep hair and surf the net til 9pm...


----------



## Dina (Aug 22, 2008)

Just finished mopping floors and cleaning 2 toilets ~ I have one more upstairs to go.  Relaxing and playing online a bit, then off to shower and go do more grocery shopping at WalMart (seems it's a lot cheaper there).  Make dinner, exercise, shower again then eat dinner.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 22, 2008)

The usual morning chores of feeding the inside and outside kitties...and petting them.

After breakfast, put assorted stuff away and emptied the litter box.  Made a bunch of phone calls.  Turns out that changing the beneficiary on my life insurance is more complex than I'd imagined.

Sent out the normal Friday newspaper columns and, then, went to the shop to work on a couple of customer projects.

After several hours there pulling staples and tacks, my right hand (carpal tunnel and arthritis) hurt too much to continue so came home and threw some lunch together.

A delivery from a supplier was on the porch when I got home. Now I can finish a customer project that's been hanging fire for a while.  I'll be glad to get it off the back burner.

Overcast and gloomy today.  Am considering taking a nap.  Probably won't because that means I won't sleep tonight.

I'll be talking to Buck's mom on the phone tonight.  Our Friday ritual for years.  She's 94 and still kickin' butt and takin' names.  What a lady!  She's the mother I never had.


----------



## luvs (Aug 22, 2008)

i get to see my felines saturday. geez, i miss them. 

plus i get to see my Mom & Dad.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 22, 2008)

finally a little energy and i do mean a little. watered the outside plants, cleaned up the kitchen very well for a change. 

went with granddaughter and babies to "big lots" needed cat goodies for thomas. then to fresh and easy for vegs. absolutely wore me out. weaker than i thought.

getting ready to pile in bed and watch t.v.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 23, 2008)

sent hubby to the pet store and the library.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 23, 2008)

Talked with my youngest brother on the phone at about 7:30 this morning.  He's one of my best friends.  He has a busy schedule today because he's performing in an area production of _Chicago._  They're in rehearsal right now, so his days begin early and end late.  The last performance is September 14.  I'll attend the evening performance on September 12.  He may be my brother, but he's very good.

Most of the mid part of the day I've been finishing a pink knitted stuffed bunny toy for my other brother's first grandchild, a girl.  I've never made this pattern before and it's turning out really great.  Really girly!

When I finish with the bunny, which will be in less than an hour, I'll finish restoring a "Curious George" stuffed monkey for a client.  I'm almost done and he's looking much healthier.

Just came from downstairs where I had a nibble of lunch and threw some chicken and veggies in my little crock-pot for tonight's dinner.

Will talk to my mother-in-law later.  She was out last night.

The only other thing on my agenda is sitting on the porch this evening.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 23, 2008)

Katie E said:


> The only other thing on my agenda is sitting on the porch this evening.


then for you, I'll hope for a couple of kitties on your ever loving lap (hugs)

I'm off to Palm Beach with some friends, so once we get there, I'm going to bed.
okay I'll talk to my doll first, gotta get my husband fix...


----------



## JohnL (Aug 23, 2008)

We had a productive day around the house.
Finished laundry, cut the grass, havested and cleaned the garden, filled in some low spots around the yard with soil and assembled a crib for GF's grand children.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 23, 2008)

spent most of the day on line and culling folders. was trying to sew but kept breaking open a cut on my forefinger. can't sew with band aid and had "new skin" on it. so quit, didn't want blood on fabric. will try again tomorrow.

going to bed and read and watch reruns on tv.

babe


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 25, 2008)

Dina said:


> Just finished mopping floors and cleaning 2 toilets ~ I have one more upstairs to go. Relaxing and playing online a bit, then off to shower and go do more grocery shopping at WalMart (seems it's a lot cheaper there). Make dinner, exercise, shower again then eat dinner.


 
I save BUCKETS of money buying my canned and dry goods there..... not impressed with the produce tho.... usually a little more than the grocery store and in worse shape.... meat prices are a little better.... mostly on the chicken. 
my 2 cents.


----------



## luvs (Aug 25, 2008)

discusscooking, phone, appointment, waking/napping, waiting fer dinner with jake. & a bath. i'm either brightening my blue hair or returning to my usual black hair.
maybe cooking.
discusscooking possibly around 2 (morning) or so.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 25, 2008)

_ds home overnight_
_dh gone on boat with kids_
_restful day, needed it_
_breakfast with ds_
_computer stuff_
_cleaned room_
_washed dishes_
_put groceries away_
_watered everything that was dry and dying_
_squirted doggies ears with Back Woods Off_
_bath/hair/sleep_


----------



## babetoo (Aug 25, 2008)

cleaned kitchen
made brown batter bread
made valance for window in small bathroom. had it painted and put in a new floor. 
on dc couple times

still need to clean cat box and make dinner. not necessarily at the same time. lol

tonight is "the closer" and saving grace. my two fav. 
read my new book. 

babe


----------



## Katie H (Aug 25, 2008)

After morning chores and breakfast, went to the shop and worked about 4 hours.  Restoring two oak table chairs that a doggie decided were his source of fiber.  I think I can get them back to new.

Cut and fiber covered a mattress for a 100-year-old cradle for a customer.  Turning out pretty well.  It's one of those jobs that "creates" itself because of the design of the piece of furniture.

Delivered the restored/repaired "Curious George" stuffed toy.  Customer was delighted.  Said he looked like new.  Poor baby, he was missing most of both arms, the bill on his cap was torn pretty badly and his left foot was not in great shape.

Thought I was done for when I had to replace both arms.  Wondered how I was going to match the color of George's tee shirt sleeves to the original color of the his shirt.

Light bulb moment!  I went to a local printing company that prints tee shirts.  Matched the color to one of their sample colors and ordered a child's shirt to cut up to make George's sleeves.  Worked/matched perfectly.

He belonged to the customer's son when his son was a child.  His son, now 30, is expecting his first child in about 4 weeks.  George is to be a special gift for the new baby.  Now THAT'S a happy ending.

Came home after the shop and made some lunch.  Did paperwork most of the afternoon.

Got a call from the "tomato fairy" and met with him at 6:30 P.m. to pick up another huge box of tomatoes.  Guess what I'll be doing tomorrow?

Sat on the porch for a while after feeding the outside kitties, then decided to sweep most of the walkway from the house to the street, about 200 feet.  Enjoyed it and pulled little grass clumps from between the cracks.  Looks better and will finish tomorrow.

Talked with my friend to see if her son made it back to Baghdad okay.  She said he's still en route.  Probably get there tomorrow.

Grilled some chicken for supper and am ready to prop myself up in bed with my James Patterson book.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 26, 2008)

well working 4 days went well. I may get a 5th shorter day, helping my boss with inventory and ordering. I'm not used to being gone so much anymore! 
So, my days off will have to be more jam-packed. 
Today I'm going to relax a bit tho.... ease into that. 
So. 
Make coffee
drink coffee
hang out w/ DH before he goes to bed
clean up after my 4 day absence! 
figure out dinner and a grocery list
make dinner
eat dinner
maybe a walk
chill, maybe start crocheting my snowflakes for my christmas cards
Go to sleep
and probably a bunch of DC in all the middles!


----------



## Lynd (Aug 26, 2008)

Hopefully today I will be catching up on my sleep


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 26, 2008)

went to foot doctor, went to the vet with one of the kittens,  went to the computer shop to get hubby's computer which was being fixed.  tonight I plan to visit Ginger (kitten) at the animal hospital ( visiting hours after 9 pm)


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2008)

The boys went back to school today 

Today is grocery day, which is fun - I always like to see how much I've saved for the week (usually can do at least 60%)

Katie, wish I had a tomato fairy!!!


----------



## Dina (Aug 26, 2008)

Katie,
I hope today is an easier day for you.  Although staying busy is life in itself.

Woke up at 6:00 a.m. to make breakfast for kids, get dressed and dropped off my little one at school.  Thankfully, DH took Amanda and Justin to their school.  Came home to goof on the computer, watched a tv show, went back to check on my little one at lunchtime.  Came back to goof off on the computer again.  Tried to take a nap but my head and throat hurt too much.  Got up to have a sandwich and green tea.  I'm all wired up so I think I'll go check the washer and dryer, do the dishes and start dinner before I go pick up kids from school.  Later, I hope to go for a jog if the darn mosquitos allow me.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 26, 2008)

nothing, nothing. slept to late and haven't had any energy all day. 

sewed a decorative button on a valance i made . 

that's it. 

still need to clean up kitchen. 

shower. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 26, 2008)

visited my sweet kitten Ginger at the animal hospital tonight.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 26, 2008)

_up late, alarm didn't go off, not my watch or the radio alarm_
_^^husbands did, but1 hr 50 minutes later than I was supposed to be up and leaving for work, PANIC hit me in the head]_
_somehow I made it_
_worked, walked, ate, bathed, watch a bit tv, slumber, sans husband __who is on boat with keiki's_


----------



## Lynd (Aug 27, 2008)

Hate it when the alarm doesnt go off.. always missing my bus when it does that


----------



## Dina (Aug 27, 2008)

Took my little one to school. I realized Justin had left his drop slip for a class so I just rushed up there to turn it in to the counselor. I'm just here sitting around waiting on a friend to pick me up to go to lunch. Later, I'll make an early dinner, pick up kids from school and go to an athletic meeting for my daughter.


----------



## Alix (Aug 27, 2008)

Dina, sounds like a day in the life of a busy Mom. 

My kids don't go back to school for another week, so things are still in summer mode today. 

Just work for me in about an hour, then meet a buddy for coffee, come home, make dinner, fold laundry and do all the crap I haven't done all week! LOL


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 27, 2008)

food shopping , visit Ginger (kitten) at animal hospital)


----------



## JoeV (Aug 27, 2008)

Up at 0600 and baked NYT raisin bread then caught up on overnight e-mail from the night owls and insomniacs. Showered, then out to edge and cut the lawn. Just finished lunch (fish sammich made with homemade rolls and panko crusted walleye left over from last night) and getting ready to clean out the garage and re-organize my work truck. When DW gets home it's off to the local diner for dinner. No time for either of us to cook today.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 27, 2008)

_1. get info via internet regarding where to take dh for his birthday on 9/11
2. talked to dd and dgs and *dgd *< who was poopy this morning and wants her moms coffee at 1 1/2 years old
3. hang by pool with computer so I can further check for hot deals
4. later today, I have an assignment so it'll be work for me
5. dinner
6. pick up LC61 so we can go visit Ginger at the vet [ok, kidding but want to]
7. sleep in a favorite place of mine

PS, JoeV, the other day when ds#1 spent the night, I made him Freedom Toast on NYT bread that I'd added Black Hawaiian sea salt, poppy seeds, sesame seeds and flax seeds to.  I ate his last quarter of a piece that he couldn't finish just to taste it, it was amazing, who knew?
_


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 27, 2008)

One step closer to back to school today for my oldest.

Spent the morning cleaning the house and cleaning out a filing cabinet.
Showered
Got the kids lunch
nap for legogirl
put together oldest's 1st day backpack
GO TO OPEN HOUSE AT SCHOOL 
Stop for milk and bread
Make a fast dinner
eat
clean up dinner
chill
sleep


----------



## Katie H (Aug 27, 2008)

Up early and did the normal daily chores.  When I fed the outside kitties their breakfast the new kittens (about 4 weeks) were running all over the front porch.  They're learning how to master those "leg" things better every day.

After breakfast went to the shop to continue working on customer jobs.  My hands are spent after hours of stretching jute webbing and hammering tacks on the bottoms of chairs.

Finally was able to liberate an oak stretcher on the bottom of another customer's chair.  It had to be replaced because the owner's dog used it as a chew toy.  Had no choice but to remove it and replace it.  Fortunately I have an oak dowel rod the appropriate size that I can stain and finish to match.

When I got home I took a field trip to the storage building in the rear of our property to retrieve some canning jars.  Will can tomatoes this afternoon.  I can eat only so many.

Just finished installing a tiny high density gooseneck lamp (light portion about the size of a lipstick tube) over my computer keyboard.  It's only 15 watts and has a dimmer feature.  I'm enjoying it already.

A little lunch then have to get the tomatoes canned.  They can't wait another day.

Have a mixed ham, tomato, feta, garbanzo bean salad planned for dinner.  Might even take a homemade baguette out of the freezer.  Depends on how tired I am.

That's my day.


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 27, 2008)

I cleaned house, made and froze pesto, paid bills and now I'm baking brownies and planning dinner. When I get the brownies in the oven, I will check the garden.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 27, 2008)

went to bed at 9:30 last night. feeling yucky  so it's a shower and a nap. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 27, 2008)

babetoo said:


> went to bed at 9:30 last night. feeling yucky so it's a shower and a nap.
> 
> babe


 
Sorry you're feeling yucky... hope you feel better soon.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 27, 2008)

thanks lady, seems to be related to the pneumonia i had. if not better tomorrow will call dr. maybe i need more antibiotic. 

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 28, 2008)

_babe, since we're all concerned, please do contact a doctor.  you've felt bad long enough.

up early for breakfast
shop til I drop for odds and ends and more butter dishes
lunch
shop at the market for specialty peanut butter and lots of it if I can find what I'm looking for
try to nap
no dinner
work very late_


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 28, 2008)

The Lord willing, I plan to visit my sweet kitten Ginger at the animal hospital in the afternoon and tonight.


----------



## Dina (Aug 28, 2008)

Got up at 6:30.  Made a big breakfast for everyone ~ eggs, sausage links, pancakes, sliced strawberries.  Took Amanda to school (DH took the boys today).  Worked out on the stationary bike, abs on the Firm and lifted light weights.  Shower.  Go do some shopping.  Possibly nap to catch up on my sleep.  Pick up my little one from school.  Take him to Marbel Slab for ice cream.  Pick-up Justin from school.  Give them a snack.  Prepare dinner.  Pick up Amanda from volleyball tryouts.  Walk/jog for 45 minutes.  Shower.  Have dinner.  Watch a bit of tv.  Read my book.  Sleep.


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 28, 2008)

_dina, hats off to you, you've got a productive day planned_


----------



## Lynd (Aug 28, 2008)

Today I'm going to be lazy


----------



## Katie H (Aug 28, 2008)

Been "at it" ever since I got up this morning.  Washed a load of laundry and put it on the line after breakfast.

Had thought I was going to work  at the shop because a customer was to stop by to talk about fabric for her dining chairs.  Her schedule changed.  She's coming tomorrow instead, so I stayed home and finished working on a custom mattress and bumpers for a customer's 128-year-old baby cradle.

Whew!  I finished the mattress and bumpers just after 1:30.  I just kept working until I was done.  This project has been hanging fire since before Buck died and I'm ready to get it out of the shop.  

These are good customers.  They brought more work to me about 2 weeks ago, which I've been working on.

When I finished my project, my little inner voice told me to check on the new kittens.  Last night one of the orange ones was acting sort of listless.  Went out on the porch and found him/her dead.  Guess I'll be be digging a grave before porch settin' time.  Poor little dear.  Makes me feel bad for the others.

Made some lunch and feel like being lazy for the rest of the day, but there's still some writing work to do before tomorrow.  Once that's done maybe I'll zone out for a while.

Haven't even given a thought about what to have for dinner tonight.  I'll have to see what inspires me when the time comes.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 28, 2008)

have a little energy today. friend and i going out for bout an hour to check at sales at two stores. that will probably do it for me. 

no clue about dinner either, kate

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 28, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Been "at it" ever since I got up this morning. Washed a load of laundry and put it on the line after breakfast.
> 
> Had thought I was going to work at the shop because a customer was to stop by to talk about fabric for her dining chairs. Her schedule changed. She's coming tomorrow instead, so I stayed home and finished working on a custom mattress and bumpers for a customer's 128-year-old baby cradle.
> 
> ...


 
awww , I feel bad about the kitten.  You accomplished a lot today .  Take care of yourself and don't work too hard.  
LC


----------



## Lynd (Aug 29, 2008)

Think I'll be going out tonight if all goes to plan, if not I'm happy to stay in on a Friday night and watch movies


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 29, 2008)

Picked up my kitten from the animal hospital.  Set him up in a confined area for quarantine for 2 weeks.  Start giving him his meds at 6 pm.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 29, 2008)

put away the rest of stuff i bought at big lots yesterday. clean off kitchen counter, loaded dishwasher and ran it. emptied a couple trash cans. 

read paper cover to cover. report on demo convention. 

did a little decorating in small bathroom make over. 

dc. and now a nap is in my future

babe


----------



## Dina (Aug 29, 2008)

I am SO tired I don't have anything more planned for today but to sit my b-tt on the couch and munch on anything. I'm on 6 hours of sleep so my body is feeling it...argh.  I was up at 6:30 to get the kids ready for school, took 2 of them to school. Did 2 hours of grocery shopping then put everything away. Skipped lunch~I don't know why I wasn't hungry today. Waited for the cable repairman to show up. Cleaned kitchen, ceiling fans, did some laundry, went to apply at another district, got some gasoline in the Armada, picked up boys from school. Medicated my little one cause he's coming down with a cold. I'm fixing to go pick up daughter from school now. I'm done!!! I refuse to move another muscle today.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 29, 2008)

I know what you mean, Dina.  Mine's emotional tired.  Started the day at the area ambulance service office to deliver a $420 insurance check for the $600 service fee for Buck's trip to the first hospital.  The ambulance director asked if the deductible had been met.  Told him that the insurance "mess" was so complex I could hardy unravel it.  He asked me if I had the printout that came with the check.  As it turned out, I did.  He took it; went to the computer, hit a couple of keys and handed me a _revised_ bill.  $28.  I was happy.  Lots better than $180.

Next stop was the insurance office to make a payment on shop insurance and to deal with changing the beneficiaries on my life insurance.  After Buck, it's difficult dealing with my own mortality.

Finally, made it to the shop.  Prepared the custom mattress and bumpers (for delivery - appropriate pun, yes) for the very, very old cradle I told you about earlier.  Called the customer to let them know it was ready.

Busied myself with redoing the seats of some very old dining room chairs.  Needlepoint.  Beautiful, but the seats looked as though someone had had a serious meal of beans, if you get my drift.  They were really "blown out."  Needed completely new webbing, etc.  Tack, tack, tack.  Staple, staple, staple.

Lady who was supposed to have been here yesterday to look at her finished dining room chairs arrived, with her husband, and was more than pleased with the end result.  Yeah!!!!!  I did good.  Buck was a good teacher.

She contracted for me to upholster the seats, too.  Not only that, they're going to bring their dining room table for refinishing.  Whoa!  Hope I haven't bitten off more than I can chew.

Came home in a light rain and had some lunch.  Afternoon spent doing research and writing.  Had my regular "Friday night" conversation with my mother-in-law in Pennsylvania.  What a lady!  Can't tell you how much I love her!!  She's awesome.

Sadly, before I came inside, I buried the kitten who died.  Thankfully, the rain softened the hard ground enough for me to get a spade into it.

At the moment I'm on pins and needles cheering on my youngest brother who is performing in a community theatre opening night of _Chicago._ I'm not there - he's 50 miles away - but I'm there in spirit.  I'll see the performance on September 12th.

Gotta think of dinner.  Probably leftover "something."  I'm spent.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 30, 2008)

Saturday
wake up
shower
leftover pizza 
ride bike
open shop
coffee
customers
computer
PM's
work 3 hours
ride bike
arrive home
beer
prepare ribs
beer
prepare grill
beer
computer
ribs on grill
beer
check grill
beer
computer
check grill
beer
check grill
beer
computer
doorbell
friends
beer
check grill
beer
doorbell
wine
doorbell
beer
check grill....

....you ge the picture....


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 30, 2008)

was up at 6:30, gave kitten his meds, scooped the litter box , refill his water bowl with fresh water, refill his food bowl.  Fed other cats.  Scoop out the other litterboxes, let the dog out, let dog in, fed dog.  made coffee, did 2 loads of laundry, drying more laundry.  made omelet for breakfast. spend about half hour with kitten in the room where he is confined.  plan to cook bratwurst for supper. 
watch pbs , america's test kitchen , lidia's and ciao Italia.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2008)

work all day.

work all night.

are you guys as sick of hearing about me work yet? well, guess how sick i am of _being_ at work. go ahead, guess.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 30, 2008)

1.  Dream about all the ways I can torture everyone who works at PayPal (or at least the ones who answer the phones).

2.  Shower and get dressed (I was up late, if you call 6:00 a.m. late, and since waking up have been dealing with PayPal, but they aren't my pals right now).

3.  Send buckytom a PM  (I wrote it earlier but one of the PP people we talked to said to exit out of everything, and I didn't remember I had the PM waiting to be sent  ).  

4.  Go out for lunch.  

5.  Go to an antique shop we saw last night as we were looking for a hotel.  

6.  Go out for supper.  

7.  Hang out at the hotel (maybe in the pool, which is right next to our room, checking out DC, lying around like a lump, eating junk--I think I've gained 7,049 pounds on the trip--, etc.).

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 30, 2008)

buckytom said:


> go ahead, guess.


um, really tired?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 30, 2008)

Late start for me today after being on the phone until 2 a.m. with my youngest brother.  Last night was the opening performance of _Chicago_.  He was on an actor's "opening night high."  Can't believe we talked for over 2 hours.

Was lazy this morning and did the daily chores in slow motion.  I wasn't too hungry so I had a bowl of cereal and juice for breakfast.

Today's mail was more positive than usual.  Received a communication from the insurance company notifying me that they'd approved and paid the $13,000+ bill from the airlift company for Buck's transport from here to Nashville.  Yeah!!!!  Can check that headache off my list.

Also received two coupons for "free" boxes of Cheerios.  Max value $5 for each.  Works for me.  I'm going shopping on Wednesday and a free box of cereal sounds like a plan.

Later in the morning I had an appointment with a potential new shop customer.  Got the job.  More dining chairs.  I'm becoming the queen of chairs.  There are so many in the shop now I could start a classroom.

Gonna play it lazy the rest of the day.  My sweet tooth has been annoying me so I may make a batch of cake mix cookies.  I'll see how motivated I am in a little while.  Right now I just want to take a nap.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 30, 2008)

Katie E said:


> ...Today's mail was more positive than usual. Received a communication from the insurance company notifying me that they'd approved and paid the $13,000+ bill from the airlift company for Buck's transport from here to Nashville. Yeah!!!! Can check that headache off my list...


WooHoo!  That has to be such a load off of your mind!  Prayers are being answered!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Aug 30, 2008)

tidy house

wash a load of towels.

DC

and the very best one, take a nap

babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Aug 30, 2008)

_up early_
_coffee, grits for me, donuts for dh_
_watered plants outside_
_played with pooches_
_off to walmart_
_laundry is being done now_
_fix table tv sits on in bedroom, husband got hairbrained ideas involving me_
_lunch for him, none for me_
_iced tea_
_computer for work schedule_
_online looking for a baguette recipe that is pure perfection for my gf_
_rest up before dinner_
_conjer up our meal_
_no plans now for weekend getaway_
_bed early_
_early day tomorrow_


----------



## Essiebunny (Aug 30, 2008)

Up early and off to Frankfort Fest, a wonderful craft fair held every year on Labor Day weekend. I found some lovely things, so I'm a happy lady.
No idea, what to make for dinner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 6, 2008)

We're having a long windy, rainy day today - perfect for putting up some garden veggies. This morning, I froze four ice-cube trays of chopped basil in water and picked a bunch of Kung Pao peppers, tomatoes and Anaheim peppers this morning before the storm.

DH and I went to the Feed 'n Seed store during a pocket of dry weather and bought a case of canning jars. I'm not going to can, but I have several pounds of tomatoes that will be frozen sauce later this afternoon. I'm also going to make a few more batches of pesto and roast, peel and chop some Anaheim chiles for the freezer. I guess I could leave some of them whole, after roasting and peeling, for stuffing later. If I have time, I might make a batch of chile sauce.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, I think I'm going to the Dodger game this afternoon.  I live close by, right across the park, so I can walk to the stadium.

Then I'm grilling this evening. <<< that's more fun...


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 6, 2008)

work, go home, watch a funny movie {live free or die hard} go to bed and HOPEFULLY, sleep in Sunday!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 6, 2008)

am simply taking day off. what gets done is only what i want to do. been on the run or on the phone all week. 

muscles very sore from my fall at the mall. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorting stuff out for a yard sale, not sure when we will have the yard sale.   All the stuff is hubby's brother and mother's from when they died.  Backbreaking work, not good for my back and spine, since I have a fused disc.  If I don't help him, it doesn't get done.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Sep 6, 2008)

Laundry, swimming with my son, eating a new dish I tried that I thought was aweful. Just plain relaxing.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 6, 2008)

woke up early
got on largest transportation ever
can't say more about that ^^
took many gorgeous huge people to a fun place
met a favorite of my kids
came back 'here'
talked to  all our kids
talked to dh
{{{{{ds# 1 told me he was taking heart patient best friend out this morning for breakfast, so very much blessed my heart}}}}}
smiling ear to ear
making plans for the man of my dreams and his surprise birthday next week
on phone with rental car agency, convert in islands for the surprise he doesn't know about
met up with a friend in computer room
dinner across the street
bed early because..................
COBL starts tomorrow 6 am


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 6, 2008)

I've been missing you, dear friends, but I have had so little time to use the computer. I've been spending alot of time with a dear friend who is having some scary health problems, after doctor visits yesterday and today, it turns out that she has "shingles" - not the best news, but the initial fear was inflammatory breast cancer. In between, I've been busy painting - I have an exciting new opportunity to sell my paintings in a much higher traffic venue (14 airports - seven here in Mexico and seven in the US, plus internet) and for more $$$. But I need to paint larger paintings (I'm working on one now) and get a few finished so we can get started. And it is now the most miserable time of year here - very warm and humid. A friend from Portland, OR, my hometown, is on her way down and will be here tomorrow, so I need to clean house tomorrow! She has rented a place and will stay for at least six months. I'm looking forward to seeing her and spending some time with her as well.

Katie, I am so happy to see how busy you are, and I'm really sorry about your kitty. We lost a dear old kitty friend a few weeks ago (15 years old) and we miss her so much. But it looks like the neighbor's cat is about to have kittens, so I suspect we'll have at least one new furbaby soon. 

Sounds like everyone else is also staying busy - babe, I'm glad you're feeling better, but don't overdo it. I'll keep my eye on the board as often as I can and hope to have more time soon....


----------



## Katie H (Sep 6, 2008)

A little late to post, but here goes.

After breakfast and the usual chores, I spent the rest of the daylight hours working on three customer jobs.  Finished one, made good progress on the second one and made a dent in the third.

Midway during the afternoon my sister from Dallas called me and we spoke for about 30 minutes.  Hadn't talked with her for a while so we had some catching up to do.

Just as I was finishing my customer work, my best friend (since 1954) called with a question on how to do some upholstery job she wanted to tackle on her own.  Over the phone it was a bit challenging, but she's on her way.

At the moment, I'm waiting for the breading to set up on my green tomatoes for tonight's dinner.  I know it's a little late, but I still haven't established a meal schedule since Buck's been gone.

I'll eat my dinner, spend some time on the computer and then head off to bed with my book.  Hopefully I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 7, 2008)

today I plan to relax , since I overdid it yesterday helping hubby sort out stuff for the yard sale.  My lower spine still hurts ( fused discs) .  Fed the cats , gave Ginger his medicine, refilled his water and food bowls ( he gets dry and wet food) cleaned his litter box, cleaned other litterboxes.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 7, 2008)

Grocery store and relaxation!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2008)

We will most likely hang out at the hotel today and be lazy.  Maybe we will play a little pool (there's a pool table near the lobby).  It is supposed to get up to 80 degrees today and mostly sunny, so maybe we will spend some time in the swimming pool too.  I had a terrible time falling asleep last night and then had very strange dreams when I did sleep, so I may take a nap when the movie I am watching is over in half an hour.  

Barbara


----------



## BigDog (Sep 7, 2008)

Laying low, putzing around the house. This coming week is crazy because I am (involuntarily) switching my shift. I was working from 3:30pm to 11:45pm (Mid shift). I'm now being forced to 7:30pm to 3:45am (Night "Power" shift). There goes my sleep schedule.

Yup. I'm gonna keep a low profile today.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 7, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hopefully I'll sleep tonight.


  {{{{{{{{{{Katie}}}}}}}}}
a peaceful state of sleep I wish for you . . .


----------



## luvs (Sep 7, 2008)

sleepy day.watching steelers!!!!!! 35/3 so far!!!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 7, 2008)

mostly taking it easy, still sore from the fall, 
tidied house, may dehydrate some pineapple later. 

babe (the amazing tumbling great-grandma lol)


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 7, 2008)

how would a person get an up to the minute football score via the internet?
I tried every thing I could think of in google and got nowhere


----------



## roadfix (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm at work as usual.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> how would a person get an up to the minute football score via the internet?
> I tried every thing I could think of in google and got nowhere


Maybe the NFL does the same thing MLB does. To keep track of Cubs games I go to www.cubs.com and click on a link that lets me "watch" the game (it shows a diagram of the baseball field and shows who is on base, etc., and it gives details as they come in.). I don't watch football, so I haven't checked it out, but who knows? 

Barbara
P.S. I saw that the Chargers are playing right now, so I checked it out and football does the same thing as baseball.  Go to your team (for Chargers I just typed in www.sandiegochargers.com) and then where it shows news updates, click until you see "Gameday."  Click on Gameday and it will show you the game in progress.  Not the actual game, of course, but what is happening.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 7, 2008)

Weatherwise, today has been nothing short of perfect.  Clear, sunny, slight breeze.  Humidity nice and low and the temp has hovered at about 70F all day.

Otherwise, it's been a pretty laid back day.  Needed a break from all the stuff I did earlier in the week and yesterday.  Breakfast and morning chores have been just about it.

However, I had a bit of inspiration and did a bit of ghostwriting (appropriate term in more ways than one).  Wrote a BUCK column and am very, very pleased with how it turned out.  It definitely was in his style and I'm pretty sure he was guiding me as I wrote it.  Whenever I seemed to stumble with an word or phrase, I got a "nudge" and the right "Buck" word or phrase came to me.

For a change, I've given some thought (before 8 p.m.) as to what to prepare for my dinner.  Will probably have enough for 2 nights, which will allow me to be lazy tomorrow.

Getting ready to feed my outside kitties their supper, then will sit on the porch until it gets dark.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 7, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Getting ready to feed my outside kitties their supper, then will sit on the porch until it gets dark.


Say hi to Buck for me.

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 10, 2008)

up @ 5 AM
prayed
downstairs for coffee, his and mine
DC
packing, repacking
gathering stuff for trip
get hubby up, soon
shower/hair/makeup/dressed
go over my list of must do's for airport and trip
drive to airport
check in
surprise hubby for his birthday trip, he has no clue where we're going
hopefully fly to Lihue Kauia
pick up rental car
drive to resort, wherever that may be
get some dinner
relax and veg
walk the beach, get him a Mai Tai
prepare to celebrate his birthday tomorrow 9/11


----------



## Lynd (Sep 10, 2008)

Hopefully out for a meal later


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2008)

work... 8 days and counting...
grocery store...home... wash clothes...make dinner...
help Paul pack for this weekends hunting trip... bed.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 10, 2008)

feed cats , and dog, let dog out. Clean cat litterboxes. Give Ginger his meds and refill his water bowl and food bowl, and clean his litterbox. Play with Ginger for a bit. Do laundry, go food shopping. Load dishwasher and clean pots and pans by hand. Figure out what is for supper tonight. Start bread dough.
updated : went to library , got books and 2 movies.   Didn't do the bread.  still have to do supper.


----------



## Dina (Sep 10, 2008)

Walked my 10,000 steps this morning with my walking partner.  I hope to make it to the farmer's market to get some fruit and veggies, pack on some water and non-parishables in case Hurricane Ike hits here.  Fix lunch for DH, do more laundry, cleaning, pick up kids from school, play volleyball with Amanda and DH, make dinner, a bit of tv, read, sleep.


----------



## homecook (Sep 10, 2008)

Dh and I will be heading out for Salamanca, NY for an overnight trip to do some gambling at the Seneca Casino.  I just need to get away for awhile, even if it's only for one night. Ds is on his own......that's a scary thought!

Barb


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 10, 2008)

cut down all the basil
mulch and freeze said basil 
lunch 
clean up
fold laundry 
knit i hope
make dinner
clean up again
a little tv
bedtime stories
feed fish
sleep


----------



## babetoo (Sep 10, 2008)

supervised the handy man cleaning the house. he did a great job.showered went to mall with granddaughter. had to get tint on glasses activited. took two pair to donate bought socks for great granddaughter, birthday party sat.bought b'day gift on sale for my son's b'day in oct. stopped by market and got bread flour. ran in home depot looking for mums to bring fall to my front porch and barrel.had some great ones, good price , but found no room in car . to much baby stuff.tried to take a nap , didn't workeat dinnerwatch tv and read my bookbed and lordy i hope to sleep                           this puter is driving me nuts. seperated this into lines with spaces and it didn't do it.                                                                          babe


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 13, 2008)

hubby just out of shower
jumped back into bed to finish his BL lime
I'm dressed and ready to go to Duke's for dinner @ Poipu
hoping dinner will be wonderful
drive back here, top down on car
arrive then big plans


----------



## babetoo (Sep 13, 2008)

slept in til ten, cleaned up kitchen from last night, washed hair, got ready to go to b'day party for two year old. right now just waiting for my ride.
just got back from party. it was fun, a house full of babies. 6 wks. to two years of age. wore me out.                                             babe


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2008)

Super lazy today.  We did nothing but hang out in the hotel room.  We are going out for dinner now.  I have really been wanting Mexican food, so we are going to a place in town called Acapulcos.  Chips, salsa, and guacamole, here we come!

Barbara


----------



## Lynd (Sep 15, 2008)

Not much today... Get my work done and hopefully get some to rest soon after


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 15, 2008)

One more day of work, its my FRIDAY!!

shower
make kiddos breakfast 
make 1 school lunch
go to work
make (or peddle) lotsa sammiches on bagels
come home
sit a minute
find some dinner
make some dinner
clean the most likely destroyed house
sit again
pass out.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 15, 2008)

Enjoy your friday, suzi  Get some winks for me!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 15, 2008)

the usual chores. and hopefully will get started on closet project. dinner, tv, start a new book, watch either a movie or tv.


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 16, 2008)

we were going to go back to Poipu beach for dinner at the Beach House restaurant, but hubby met all new friends in the hot tub, took his beer and wine down there, came up here long enough to say we're not going to dinner cause it's freaking monsooning outsideI've been in the bathtub, how was I to know 
so, dinner'll be here, hot tub and sleep eventually.  We're in the 4th floor and I can hear his crazy laughter outside, this vacation is working for my love, so pleased...


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 22, 2008)

_up early to get hubster off to work, lunch made, Joe in hand_
_ds#1 up too, spent night, made him dynomite breakie_
_he's off to the best friends house for a visit, the one with the "heart"_
_I'm off to get more ingreds for PF for tonights meal_
_downing mucho H20_
_laundry_
_washing floors_
_changing sheets_
_playing with pooches_
_going to see Dr. Backcracker_
_making Scottish Shortbread for the man of my dreams_
_concoct salad dressing ideas for this evenings salad, sumpen fun_
_eat, relax with dh_
_slumber_


----------



## elaine l (Sep 22, 2008)

I know what is on my husband's schedule....cleaning all the windows.  He is almost done!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Sep 22, 2008)

Gosh, it sounds like everyone is having lots of activity - wonderful vacations, busy work schedules, family parties! We have had a very social few days - friends over for dinner Saturday night, a birthday party yesterday afternoon and then to friends' house for dinner.  Today, we are taking it easy. I haven't even left the house, and sent DH to the lavanderia (laundry) to drop off our dirty clothes...they will be ready tomorrow at noon, fresh and folded (one of the nicest things about living in Mexico). Stewed some chicken earlier today, will add fresh veggies and noodles for dinner. I'm sketching a new painting and answering some emails. Tomorrow, off to Puerto Vallarta with a friend for some serious shopping.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2008)

I have
- done a load of laundry,
- text messaged grocery list to DH to get on his way home,
- made and ate lunch,
- exercised my leg,
- took a short walk to get the mail
- gotten soup ready for everyone's convenient supper time

and now what is left:
- get ready to leave in one hour for my doctor's appointment
- get my staples out
- remember all my questions for the doctor
- more exercises
- spend a quiet evening with DH before heading to bed


----------



## babetoo (Sep 22, 2008)

washed a load of clothes, need to put in dryer.cleaned up kitchen. emptied trash cans around house and relinedstill need to bake cookies, fold clothesclean cat boxmaybe get in a showerget mailcall granddaughter.tv and bookbed and hopefullly to sleep


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 22, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I know what is on my husband's schedule....cleaning all the windows. He is almost done!


 do you share husband?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 27, 2008)

hopefully make a hot pink cover for my ggd drum seat. she got for bday. she is two. her dad plays the drums in local christen band. 

make brownies

put clean sheets on bed. 

cut out an apron for my dgd. the mom of the drummer

right now, nap, lol


----------



## LadyCook61 (Sep 27, 2008)

same old chores.  
shred some beef for enchiladas. 
make supper.
watch perry mason on dvd.


----------



## luvs (Sep 27, 2008)

went out to lunch/dinner cause jake only worked till 1:30. ('urp!!)
then we went & got stuff like a decoration.
discusscooking. call a few people. dye hair. bubble bath. golden girls. snooze.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 27, 2008)

Tried to get things done around here,
But ended up helping GF's family with household projects.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 27, 2008)

My day was not as expected, since I'd hoped/planned to be outside because it was sunny and dry.

However, early in the day I was on a quest to find something.  And, as Buck always said, I'm like a dog with a bone when something is lost or missing.

I just _knew_ what I as looking for was in our upstairs office, so that's where I went.

Well, after 6 hours and 3 small crates later, I didn't find what I was looking for, but I had a great glimpse into Buck's life.  I knew him most of his adult life, but I learned wonderful things about his childhood and his early school years.  I touched his grade school, middle school, high school and college diplomas.  I now have his college graduation tassel hanging near me.

He was a professional photographer/filmmaker, so there are boxes full of negatives and reels of photographic footage.  It will take me forever to go through it all.

It was an exhausting day and I never found what I initially began looking for.  However, I did get great insight into what made "Buck,"  become "Buck."

After what I saw today, it just proved he was "one in a million!"


----------



## LEFSElover (Sep 27, 2008)

Katie E said:


> I never found what I initially began looking for.  However, I did get great insight into what made "Buck,"  become "Buck."
> After what I saw today, it just proved he was "one in a million!"


_Oh Katie, I think you found exactly what you were looking for._
I know your day was exhausting and I'd be willing to bet you'd have not had it any other way.
And Katie, you are one in a million


----------



## babetoo (Sep 28, 2008)

well i didn't do what was on my list either. sewing is what i should have done. however am being given a free sofa. it is in good shape but am not crazy about the cover. so spent hours looking on line for bargains in slipcovers and shipping. found two so will just have to  make a decision between the two. both are blue striped. 

then got bogged down looking a freezers. freight is the big factor there. so no results, i could live with

then went to target i think for sheets. found with 97cent shipping . otherwise i might just as well go to the store. although on line will see things not available in stores. 

my brain is getting numb. so dishes and a new book soon for me. 

hope all had a great week-end. 

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 1, 2008)

Foot doctor, food shopping, make bread.  I already used my Food Processor to shred 4 different bars of  cheese.  
Running dishwasher right now.  
I really need to get dressed now , see you!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 1, 2008)

not much left of the day
finish charging dang cell that keeps dyin on me
rearrange some stuff for work
get stuff in car that'll need to go with me tomorrow
bathe, play with hair and ready for bed
get munchies ready for the morrow
feed the pooches
gotta watch top design and next model
clean up kitchen
prepare coffee for morning and get all that ready, because tomorrow...
up waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too early


----------



## babetoo (Oct 1, 2008)

didn't put anything on list to do.
so i didn't do anything. except play on computer and take a nap. lol


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe go to a market that opened , supposely has Italian, Spanish, Mexican , Asian and African items ( food related )

Instead of going to the market,  I went to the library, got 2 movies and 9 books.  Hubby's gone to Sam's club to get cat litter.  I don't know if we will go to that market when he returns.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 2, 2008)

Do my exercises 3 times to make up for while I had the flu
Make cookies!!!!
Make a dozen phone calls
Write more thank you notes to people who have cooked meals or done other nice things for us
fold laundry for DH to put away (I can't manage that yet)
Phone in prescription renewals
Make grocery list for DH to pick up with prescriptions
Relax and rest


----------



## MexicoKaren (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't have a list today; been so busy the past few days, I'd like to have an unscripted day. Bake cookies, put laundry away, do dishes. I have some computer work to do for our community service group, _Amigos de Bucerias, _to prepare for our Saturday morning meeting. I have a painting almost finished and my mind is buzzing and wandering with plans for the next one. So maybe I'll get one finished and one started. Need to make an appetizer plate to take to a friends' gathering this evening. Maybe a siesta???


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Lots I want to get done, not much I actually want to do!!!

I have to decide what soup to make...
I want to get the hutch cleaned off and out
clean bathrooms 
put away laundry
make soup
vaccum
bake cookies
knit
eat
chill
dishes
sleep.

I want to go back to part time work. Alot.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 2, 2008)

since i did nothing for three days,the list is long. maybe carry over til tomorrow. 

clean out fridge. groceries coming tomorrow.
clean and re organize pantry, same as above
wash load of clothes, clean up kitchen. 
clean cat box
clear dining room table so groceries can be put there tomorrow.
cut out an apron for my granddaughter. 
d.c.
nap ????
dinner
read, watch t.v.
bed time


----------



## ella/TO (Oct 2, 2008)

Have just made a light dinner of mac and cheese and some cream of zuchinni soup. Having a guest over to dinner to watch the Canadian, English debate of the heads of the parties that are running in our Federal election. They did it in French last night. Tonite will be completely different questions, etc.
I am recording the vice presidential debate from your country and we shall watch that after, or tomorrow evening.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 2, 2008)

oh no babe.... you reminded me of a juice spill and something else (dunno what) that needs attention in the fridge. 
all I've done is hutch, vaccum, and soup. 
oh well. there's always next week.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 2, 2008)

went to that market , which is 45 min. away.. what a letdown. Hole in the wall type store. Figures they had a full page ad in the paper.  I didn't buy anything, and won't go there again.


----------



## falcontook (Oct 2, 2008)

My schedule for today is....
1. Eat food =p
2. Do my dreaded calculus hw =/
3. Go to the gym
4. Snack on some chips and salsa and eat a PB&J late night =)


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2008)

So far, feed cats and dog , let dog out, let dog in,  make coffee, clean litter boxes, get dressed , go food shopping, put food away, put meats in freezer bags, put other food away,  make lunch, eat lunch.  
make supper, feed cats , feed dog, clean out litter boxes.  give hubby haircut if he washes his hair.  I refuse to cut oily hair.  I always tell him his hair is a quart low on oil hehehe.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 8, 2008)

do work stuff on puter
finish my pb - j sammie
take nap
figure out more about my new toy or learn now to use it


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2008)

Up normal time.  Usual morning chores, then shower and off to my annual physical and mammogram.  Doctor, etc. is about an hour away, so I spent most of the day gone.  Came back into town about 4 p.m. and drove to my brother's house to take care of his chocolate lab.  Kevin is on vacation and I've volunteered to take care of Ginger while he's away.  Ran and played with her for about 30 minutes and gave her some food and water.  Headed to "home sweet home."  Loooooong day.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 8, 2008)

pretty much the same old chores,
got a small nap
got everything done except cutting out apron. at this rate it will never get done. would worry but know i will be inspired and will finish in one afternoon
planning dinner menu for son's bday dinner on friday. 

game hens with plum glaze, rice with peppers and onions. fresh asparagus, salad (asian style) and snickerdoodle pie  and ice cream for dessert.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2008)

babetoo said:


> pretty much the same old chores,
> got a small nap
> got everything done except cutting out apron. at this rate it will never get done. would worry but know i will be inspired and will finish in one afternoon
> planning dinner menu for son's bday dinner on friday.
> ...


 
my son's birthday is on Monday the 13th.  He and his wife will be heading to Atlantic City for 4 days, I will have my 11 yr. old grandson at my house, will be taking him to school and picking him up and of course feeding him and he will be sleeping at my house.


----------



## pot clanger (Oct 8, 2008)

Pray for clarity and the strength to carry out difficult decisions; play with my dogs - take them to the beach;  visit with Aunt Zola who is not feeling well; plant up some new succulents I bought; drink a "greens" drink; talk to my vet; try to eat something that is good for me...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 9, 2008)

pot clanger said:


> Pray for clarity and the strength to carry out difficult decisions; play with my dogs - take them to the beach; visit with Aunt Zola who is not feeling well; plant up some new succulents I bought; drink a "greens" drink; talk to my vet; try to eat something that is good for me...


 
I hope your Aunt Zola feels better soon.  
LC


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 9, 2008)

gotta work today.
shower
get kid on bus 
go to work
stop at wally world
home
scramble up a dinner
clean up
chill 
pass out


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 9, 2008)

was hoping to go to a farmer's market , but too tired right now.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 9, 2008)

_working on iPhone and how to use it.....................still...........
sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh.....................................
wondering if this thing is worth the nutsiness I'm experiencing trying to figure it out.
waiting for my day to start with work
having a small bite to eat
i'll relax later on in the day, for now, it's full speed ahead_


----------



## babetoo (Oct 9, 2008)

well had bread and pie to bake on my list. did the bread, but not pie. will have to do a.m. tomorrow. 

not to sure what i did with rest of day.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 10, 2008)

another busy busy

get kid on bus
clean up 
shower
go get kid from school
take kid to dr
walmart
gas
lunch
home
figure out dinner
chill out
make popcorn for
family movie night!!!


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 10, 2008)

1. Got kids up
2. oldest showered
3. finished homework with middle daughter while other two were getting ready
4. took them through mcd's for fruit parfaits for breakfast
5. dropped oldest off at school at 7:30
6. other 2 girls and I went to their school - finished youngest's homework with her    while middle daughter read her book
7. younger 2 went into school at 7:50 for strings class (youngest plays cello, middle plays viola)
8. back home, on here for a little bit
9. doing laundry now also
10. make some phone calls around 9 am
11. get ready for work - today 11-7
12. pick up kids at their dads house at 7:15
13. home, laundry, time with kids - MY favorite part of EVERY day!
14. reading for all of us for 30+ minutes
zzzzzzzz


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 10, 2008)

up
coffee
compute
s/s/s/b
take a walk in a bit to Primanti Bros
do some emails
go to work
end up sleeping


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2008)

Going hunting with hubby tomorrow... so I have to pack up today.
He hunts, I sit in the truck with my warmest blanket and read.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 10, 2008)

need to make pie for bday dinner tonight. 
a little prep on menu for tonight
wrap gifts, actually put in gift bags. 
pick up living room
clean cat box
set table for tonight. 

busy time ,


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 11, 2008)

Trish, I think Galen would still love to go hunting with Paul - nothing like that around here.   I'd be reading also!


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 11, 2008)

LeeAnn said:


> Trish, I think Galen would still love to go hunting with Paul - nothing like that around here.  I'd be reading also!


 Non-meat eaters have no business hunting...


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 11, 2008)

Going clothes shopping for all the wrong reasons. I always wait till the need arrives to buy my son long pants due to him growing so fast and in FL you don't get to were them too often. We just got word from the doctors that my MIL has only about 2 weeks to live, so I need to get my son some slacks for him to wear to the memorial service and funeral.


----------



## GrantsKat (Oct 11, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Going clothes shopping for all the wrong reasons. I always wait till the need arrives to buy my son long pants due to him growing so fast and in FL you don't get to were them too often. We just got word from the doctors that my MIL has only about 2 weeks to live, so I need to get my son some slacks for him to wear to the memorial service and funeral.


 
Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law, prayers and thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 11, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Sorry to hear about your mother-in-law, prayers and thoughts for you and your family.


 
Thank You!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 11, 2008)

getoutamykitchen said:


> Going clothes shopping for all the wrong reasons. I always wait till the need arrives to buy my son long pants due to him growing so fast and in FL you don't get to were them too often. We just got word from the doctors that my MIL has only about 2 weeks to live, so I need to get my son some slacks for him to wear to the memorial service and funeral.


 
I'm sorry about your MIL .  Hubby had to get new pants and shirt for my Aunt's funeral, he outgrew his clothes too.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 11, 2008)

up
prepare coffee & breakfast
s/s/s
online to find bus schefules
two of my favorite stores today as haven't gotten any butter dishes lately and am over due
lunch somewhere
walk around city
back here then nap a while, didn't sleep well
pot of coffee
et al


----------



## buckytom (Oct 11, 2008)

i feel like an 8 year old southern asian kid today, on holiday!!! (only 12 hours at work. hey, it's saturday!)  

sew,, tonight will be whatever i pick up on the way home. but at least it won't be sunday yet.


----------



## Toots (Oct 11, 2008)

My hubby is out of town this weekend so I'm doing alot of cleaning (always so fun)
so far I've removed everything from the fridge and washed all the shelves.  Next up, the bathrooms.  Do I know how to have fun or what?


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 11, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i feel like an 8 year old southern asian kid today, on holiday!!! (only 12 hours at work. hey, it's saturday!)
> 
> sew,, tonight will be whatever i pick up on the way home. but at least it won't be sunday yet.


 don't work too hard Buckster, you deserve a serious break from the grind stone


----------



## pdswife (Oct 11, 2008)

coffee, puter,
clean sheet to be put on the two beds up stairs,
dishes, dust and vaccuum the down stairs, nap, dinner, puter, 
tv, puter, sleep


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 11, 2008)

backed up my photos to dvds.  
cooked breakfast
made tea
take painkiller for headache
feed cats , clean litter boxes
take photos of birds and cats if photo opportunities present itself.
watch cooking shows on PBS , have no cable so I don't get food network.  :-(


----------



## babetoo (Oct 11, 2008)

clean up kitchen from guests last night. waiting for first load in dishwasher to dry.

sleep, sleep, am coming down with another cold.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 11, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I'm sorry about your MIL . Hubby had to get new pants and shirt for my Aunt's funeral, he outgrew his clothes too.


 
Thank you, LC


----------



## LeeAnn (Oct 13, 2008)

justplainbill said:


> Non-meat eaters have no business hunting...


 
I used to eat meat, and I still might eat a few ounces a year, but I went hunting with my ex to spend that time with him.  Maybe I'm misunderstanding this statement?


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

up
coffee
lunch and coffee to go for hubby
coloring my hair
40 minutes to go with color on, purple, pink, green, yellow
took out from freezer package of bolognese sauce and package of white beans
NYT bread is rising
store for pork chops
go see and love mom
make dinner
do workers comp stuff, get that on the move, yeh,  it's only been 3 years
eat, visit with hub
watch DWTS
snuggle and slumber


----------



## pdswife (Oct 13, 2008)

Make Paulie's lunch, kiss him good bye  (done)
DC(DONE)
coffee, more coffee, more DC, (done)
Job search (done)
Dishes in dishwasher, start, empty (done)
get dressed (done)
start dark clothes, dry and fold (done) still have to put away
start white clothes, dry and fold (done) still have to put away
take sheets off bed
put sheets on bed up stairs ( didn't get around to it the other day) (DONE)
put sheets on other bed upstairs ( didn't get around to it the other day either) (DONE)

put sheets in washer
comet kitchen and three bathroom sinks (done)
clean two toilets (done)


sheets back on bed...
nap
oh I love the feeling of sheets right out of the dryer!!
dc
dinner
dishes
dc
tv, kisses good night, sleep....

That's the plan anyway! lets see what really happens....


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 13, 2008)

Today I'm cleaning up the coast house and going back home to San Antonio. Things got pretty messy here with everyone getting ready for the wedding and then the little reception here afterward. After I get home, I plan to sleep for 3 days!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have my 11 yr old grandson for a few days while his dad and stepmother go away for a few days.  He has no school today (holiday) .  I put him and grandpa to work ,  planting flower bulbs for me.  I'd do it myself but can't bend too far without pain (fused discs) and arthritis. 
We went to Sam's club .
I have chicken thighs cooking in the crockpot.
made lunch, put food away.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 13, 2008)

going back to bed, am sick. already cleaned up kitchen and sun room. that's it


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 13, 2008)

babetoo said:


> going back to bed, am sick. already cleaned up kitchen and sun room. that's it


 
Feel better!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 13, 2008)

babetoo said:


> going back to bed, am sick. already cleaned up kitchen and sun room. that's it


babe, what is sick?  is it flu?  is it a cold?  is it something else?
I worry about you as you've been sick for too long.
you must promise us here that you'll get checked out.
don't make me come down there, it's not impossible, I don't live all that far and I'll bring Kades with me.  the two of us'll beat you up
{{{{{{{{{{{babetoo}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## babetoo (Oct 13, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> babe, what is sick? is it flu? is it a cold? is it something else?
> I worry about you as you've been sick for too long.
> you must promise us here that you'll get checked out.
> don't make me come down there, it's not impossible, I don't live all that far and I'll bring Kades with me. the two of us'll beat you up
> {{{{{{{{{{{babetoo}}}}}}}}}}


 

lol, flu, cold? don't know, coughing,aching, nose running. freezing , burning up. i have an appointment with dr.  tomorrow afternoon. i just can't afford to get as sick as i did last time. 

don't know what sick again so soon, but will certainly ask. thanks for your kind thoughts. might be worth being sick though if it will make u come visit


----------



## luvs (Oct 13, 2008)

virtual chix soup, babe. get well soon!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

babetoo said:


> lol, flu, cold? don't know, coughing,aching, nose running. freezing , burning up. i have an appointment with dr. tomorrow afternoon. i just can't afford to get as sick as i did last time.
> 
> don't know what sick again so soon, but will certainly ask. thanks for your kind thoughts. might be worth being sick though if it will make u come visit


I don't know about Kades, but for me, I'm 2 1/2 hours away driving, you're worth it and I drive fast and could show up with dessert of course, so you'd better get better.
Glad about the doctor apt, do let us know what he or she says please.

up early
hubby off to work with lunch and coffee
coffee and granola for me
computing
store for more granola ingreds as now I need to do a new batch, can't wait, this is soooo fun [thanks for all the recipes you folks have offered me]
go see mom, maybe take her to lunch if time is right
figure out dinner
make dinner
rearrange work stuff
play with pooches
wash kitchen floor
workers comp stuff
wait for my doll to get home, eat dinner, snuggle, slumber


----------



## pdswife (Oct 14, 2008)

up... 
shower...
dentist... ick yuck..dread...suffer...nuff said ( and it's only a cleaning LOLOL)
half price books
home
nap
clean
dinner
snuggle
computer, tv, 
sleep


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 14, 2008)

pdswife said:


> up...
> shower...
> dentist... ick yuck..dread...suffer...nuff said ( and it's only a cleaning LOLOL)
> half price books
> ...


Awww Trish, my teeth hurt just thinking about your dentist appt. I'll be thinking about you. But HalfPrice is an awesome way to recover. I could spend days in there (because mine has free coffee and a bathroom.)


----------



## babetoo (Oct 14, 2008)

going to doctor this afternoon. this is a long drawn out trip. call cab, wait for cab, go to clinic, see doc, call cab, wait for cab, take cab home with two stops. get home, fall into bed. see what i mean.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

Today, for personal reasons, I need to pray.

I'd apologize if that offends anyone, but I'm not sorry so I won't.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 14, 2008)

babetoo said:


> going to doctor this afternoon. this is a long drawn out trip. call cab, wait for cab, go to clinic, see doc, call cab, wait for cab, take cab home with two stops. get home, fall into bed. see what i mean.


You forgot one thing, Babe. Just before you fall into bed, you need to let us know what the doctor said. Otherwise we'll be worried all night. I hope he can figure out what's wrong and fix it ASAP.

I wish I was there to drive you. When you're already sick, all that cab stuff really wipes you out. Hopefully it'll be a slow cab day so your waits will be short.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 14, 2008)

reread this page.
very good comments.
fish through all the bags I just lugged in and separate things for all 5 of my babys and the big baby too.
Fishers Mom, that last comment made me giggle, I need lots of coffee and heck if they even offer a loo, I am thrilled, just means I can spend all day there.
pdswife, that is sad the dentist thing I mean.  Me too, hate those mean people.  they've hurt me way too many times over the last year and what on earth have I ever done to them?
babetoo, I'm sorry for the hassle today for you.
Like FM said, do let us know please.
SK, IJP4U and yours


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 14, 2008)

babetoo said:


> going to doctor this afternoon. this is a long drawn out trip. call cab, wait for cab, go to clinic, see doc, call cab, wait for cab, take cab home with two stops. get home, fall into bed. see what i mean.



Babetoo, I hope that you feel better soon.   

Today, was such a good day.  I walked my butt off all over the forest.  It was great to spend the day outdoors while we still have good weather. Here is what I did today:


Inspected a loaded chip van for proper documentation.
Made sure the road to the timber sale had been watered.
Approved a landing location to load logs and chips.
Approved a temporary road to haul the trucks on. 
Authorized a skid trail to haul trees to the landing on.
Checked the water level of a spring to see if we could draft water from it to water the main haul road. 
Went back to the office, read a few emails, did payroll and went home.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

Here we go again.

DC 
breakfast 
no school today so no worries there!
shower
bathe a kid or 2
take middle kid to dr
walmart
gas
drop off middle kid
eat quick?
go to school for oldests' parent-teacher conference
home
figure out dinner
make dinner
chill
wake up DH for work 
make coffee
fall asleep on couch as usual


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 15, 2008)

here we go again ditto...........
up way too early
coffee computer lunch for dh coffee for dh
granola ff milk for me
wash my car before sun comes up so it won't streak
box up stuff from yesterday send it out to 2 addresses
take boxes to FED EX
get ready for work
figure out dinner
wait for hub to come home 
eat dinner 
watch debate spit grunt groan
snuggle
slumber


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown meat for lasagna, boil noodles, cook sauce, shred mozzarella cheese.
Put Lasagna together, make garlic bread.
Make Pumpkin Pie. Whip some heavy cream for pie topping.
Pick up grandson from school.
Set table, eat dinner.
watch PBS if anything good on .
Sleep !

Assembled the lasagna ingredients after browning meat, cooking sauce, shredding cheese, it's all ready for the oven .  *whew*   I still have to make the pie.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 15, 2008)

up, hot water and lemon, paul's lunch , puter
ride exercise bike, vaccuum, visa bill, dishes, figure out dinner,
nap, more puter, tv, hugs, kisses, sleep


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 20, 2008)

up early, too early
hubby coffee, lunch, coffee to go, kiss/hug
computer
do hair, it's too light dang........
talk to 2 of the keiki's
prayed for kids too much today already, oh no, that's not possible
cook
clean
shop
mom, go visit
make apts for dog groomer to come here and do these crazed dogs of mine
work schedule, check and see
call Barb L and see if we can talk for a few minutes
more stuff that I can't remember


----------



## pdswife (Oct 20, 2008)

up
Paul's lunch
My coffee
computer
exercise bike 7 miles
shower
grocery list
Fred Meyers, Safeway, Target, Hair cut 
home
put groceries and other things away
wash clothes, do dishes, clean up house 
do dinner
spend time with hubby
tv, computer, bed
and maybe if there's time a few more miles on the bike


----------



## babetoo (Oct 20, 2008)

babetoo said:


> going to doctor this afternoon. this is a long drawn out trip. call cab, wait for cab, go to clinic, see doc, call cab, wait for cab, take cab home with two stops. get home, fall into bed. see what i mean.


 
turned out better than i thought. my handyman came by, told him had to go to dr. he took me and waited for me. did the two stops on way home.

dr said  bronchitis , antibiotic in order and something for the cough. am better but still have a bit of a cough.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 21, 2008)

Up too early !!  
took shower
feed cats, clean litter boxes
wash hands
come here to DC
go grocery shopping for few items  (yeah right , a few items)
make ice cream and sherbert
make lunch
make supper
sleep


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 21, 2008)

husband up at 4 am 
coffee set to be made at 5 so
couldn't let him not have his coffee for show, coffee to go, or lunch in tow
thankful I'm as quick as I am in the kitchen
back to bed by 4:15
kissed goodbye
up again
coffee and granola with ff for me for brekkie
don't know about the rest of the day
except do have to soften this too light hair of mine
meaning I'll _low lights_ it


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 22, 2008)

up early, again
no going back to bed
coffee, yogurt smoothy
vac/dust/wash kitchen floor
call apple about apt
if the guy works today, I'll make the 60 mile trek into apple
computer for hotel and rental car for trip this weekend
again, try calling Barb L
P4F&F
worry about dinner later, not now, no desire


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 22, 2008)

make some flavored sugar and flavored salt.
make coffee, drink coffee with the flavored sugar.
Buy some deli meats for panini sandwiches.
defrost some previously made crusty bread.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Up with hubby at 5:30 but went back to bed but couldn't sleep
have breakie, feed dogs
exercise leg (3 times in the day
make a million (give or take) phone calls
do laundry
go for my walk (hoping for 1/2 hour today)
make muffins
figure out supper
fit a nap in
make grocery list for DH
watch Dinner Impossible x 2 tonight


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

-Get off of the computer
-Shower and get dressed
-Pray (throughout the day) for James's job situation and all our friends and family
-Wash dishes
-Check out of hotel
-Go to Ryan's for lunch (may do this later, as we had a big breakfast--left over French bread, beef stick, and cheese)
-Go to Vocational Rehab center to say hi to James's former teacher and the staff, and to pick up the chair they had made for him
-We thought about going to the zoo for awhile, but we may not have time for that
-Go home
-Play with dog and kitties
-Get back on the computer
-Go to bed

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> ...fit a nap in...


I will probably do this on the drive home!  Thank goodness I'm not the one driving!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Oct 22, 2008)

Yesterday was pretty much of a wash so... all of yesterdays list plus...

ironing!!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2008)

all the usual boring chores.
hope to get hair colored. 
sewing, sewing sewing.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm kinda getting somewhere today.

Get up.... check!
get kid out door... check! (but he came back) 
chill w/ dh a bit... check
shower. check
fold laundry... check
go to dr for tetanus and flu shot and anything else a girl hates to go for.... check
shop!!!!!! check!!!!!!!! 
make dinner... ok i let the 8 yr old do it. 
wake up the man. not yet. 
DC
crochet-o-rama
put away the folded laundry
sleepy!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 23, 2008)

same old thing, feed cats, clean litter boxes.
Get some deli meats.
Hoping to make panini and grill something when my panini grill/griddler arrives thru UPS.  
make coffee , check out DC, relax.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 23, 2008)

I have the same list as most days... 
get up
make coffee
make Paul's lunch
puterize
get Paul out the door
more computer
clean, dishes, clothes, whatever needs doing
nap
tv, computer, paper work....
dinner
tv
computer
hugs, kisses, love
bed.

I do have about three hours worth of horrid ironing to do which I keep putting off and will prbly put off again today.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 23, 2008)

clean up kitchen=done
wash load of clothes=done
cat box
water outside plants.
cut out a apron i am making for a granddaughter
nap
d.c. watch news on cnn
dinner
tv and good book 
night night


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 23, 2008)

Photo shoot in the morning and than lunch with my son at his school. The rest of the day I'll be editing the pictures I took. Here's a sample...


----------



## babetoo (Oct 23, 2008)

what a cutie putie


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 23, 2008)

babetoo said:


> what a cutie putie


 
Thank you, babetoo. She is actually my great niece. We did a christmas theme shoot in my house and she was so in love with the paper chain garland that she insisted on carrying it around outside. That is until she saw one of my cats, then the garland was a thing of the past.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 23, 2008)

That picture is just too cute!

Whats LEFT on my schedule for today?

Get son to bed
Get in jammies, wash face, brush teeth
Pick up daughter from dance (1/2 hour each way)
Home to a night cap, news and bed!


----------



## luvs (Oct 24, 2008)

bathe
to my school fer important school stuff
went fer a drink & conversation, mostly to chitchat
browsed fer a new pretty pink umbrella with ballerinas!!
spoke to jake
hungry- snacks!!!
should cook my grilled cheese
bubble bath
feed hamster
clean bathroom (i love cleaning my bathroom!!)
vacuum (love vacuuming, too, if i can find something to clean)
sleepy-bye


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2008)

We have a group we call "bunch for brunch" who meet on sundays once a month.  We skip it when someone has a problem, and through the holidays.  So mine is tomorrow, and I do want to have it.  I want to show off my new house paint job.  I'm making mufalleta sandwiches.  So today is the clean up work leading to the party tomorrow.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Oct 25, 2008)

Nothing real exciting. Go to library and return overdue book, pay overdue fee so my son can get another book to read. Maybe a trip to Blockbuster. Pick up a few groceries.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

work, what else? but only an 8-4 shift today. someone else will have to save the network on saturday nights. i'm so burned out, i'm extra crispy.

i wouldn't even be here now if other departments that i have to delegate work to would get in on time...


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 25, 2008)

up early, no sleep via this hotel it's a Hampton, usually nice
drive to Gettysburg
check out the battleground
hubby will be sooooo excited
lunch somewhere, maybe back to Mo's for dinner
picture taking as that's the whole purpose of this trip
lots of fall foliage I'm hoping
in Maryland right now, don't see anything colorwise except a very gray sky
we'll hang our heads somewhere that has quiet, cozy beds, and brekkie for the wife in the family


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2008)

It's a busy one!
up and showered
get breakie to go
get DH to drop me off so I can stand in line for xrays while he takes car for oil change
remember to get xrays to go for Wednesday appointment
rush to family doctor 45 minutes away
go another 1 hour drive to see friend whose birthday was yesterday
drive partway back to Langley to visit inlaws who are leaving for California tomorrow
try to fit in stop at cell phone store and maybe cake supply store
Stop for early (hopefully) dinner
Run home to change and finish appetizer
head to going away party for dear friends
SLEEP


----------



## babetoo (Oct 25, 2008)

laurie , makes me tired just to read it. planned nothing and that is what i did today.  it is good to play hooky once in a while. lol take it easy and don't over do.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, Babe, we didn't see the inlaws, did get cell phones, missed the cake supply store and were able to have a relaxing dinner out and enjoy the party for our friends.  I also had a wonderful visit in the afternoon with my friend.  I actually didn't overdo it and my leg is holding up quite well.  Now to bed for a good long sleep.  Glad you had a restful day.  Mine will be tomorrow.


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 27, 2008)

up early
breakfast, coffee
checked out of hotel
in rental car driving to Mount Vernon
freeway closed due to SP and the MC bus going to Fredricksburg, Va
lunch dunno
dinner dunno
hotel for tonight, set up


----------



## pdswife (Oct 27, 2008)

Up
Paul made coffe
I made his lunch (easy since I just packed up the left overs from last night)
sat and talked for awhile
dc, job search, shower, ironing ( did a lot last night)
dishes, clothes, tanning, costco to pick up glasses, tanning, 
safeway, call bank, paperwork, dinner, tv, dc, hugs, kisses, bedtime.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 27, 2008)

slept in way too long
Feed pups and me
make about a dozen phone calls
make cookies to take tomorrow night
exercise and go for walk
If weather cooperates practice on stairs by office
change bed, wash sheets and towels.
having supper on my own so must figure something out.
oh yah, fit in some rest and/or nap in there!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 27, 2008)

already did several, kitchen and watered the outside plants. swept kitchen floor. 
sewing to do (at least get apron cut out) 
nap first
clean bathroom including floor
dinner
tv and book
bedtime


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a doctor's appointment for 1:15 pm. I hate going to doctors, waiting and waiting til finally called in to the examination room.

We went to the office and it was closed !  It snowed and the power was out, I guess they couldn't phone us to let us know before we rode 30 minutes on snow covered roads to get there.  Hubby will have to phone on Wed. to reschedule appt. for me.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2008)

Up and shower
feed me and dogs
Physio at 11:00 (which means being ready for my bus at 10:15)
Do laundry I didn't get to yesterday
Do something with pork chops for dinner
Rest so I can go out tonight.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you have a hot date??


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2008)

Not really, we get together with friends every Tuesday and take turns bringing dessert.  It is my turn so I made GRK's special cookies.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 28, 2008)

Installed printer driver in hubby's new computer, set the printer up.
baking 2 loaves Artisan bread.
Made mac and cheese.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 28, 2008)

well, i had 2 days planned, I just ended up switching them around. 

Today was GONNA be....
drop sons inhaler off at school 
(why they wont let them bring it themselves anymore REALLY bugs me) 
come back and get the rest of the crew 
family trip to walmart ( or as I call it a date) 
stop at post office to mail some things to friends
(this is still bothering me you guys...) 
home 
lunch
crochet
dc
make dinner
eat
dc
usual evening stuff...

BUT 

car was blinking the battery light on DH's way home from work this morning so he thought he had to fix it. 
turns out its PROBABLY just a loose wire (I hope, final verdict will be his trip back to work tonight) 
So we stayed home and...
LAUNDRY
cut out Halloween sugar cookies w/ little 2
DC ALOT!!!!!
clean a few bathrooms 
lunch
start swiss steak 
shower
dc again
I dont know what between now and kids in bed, besides eat. 

Pray for me that the car is ok and I can SHOP tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Claire (Oct 28, 2008)

My "job" on Tuesdays is reading to a couple of friends.  One is blind, the other is severely crippled with arthritis.  One asked me on Friday if there was something they could do to contribute to society in general.  One of their care-givers is having a problem with her son, second grade, in grammar and science.  She was getting ready to spend some hard-earned money to enroll him in Sylvan.  I told her, "hold on a minute, I have many friends who are teachers, let me call them before you spend that."  For some reason (duh) it occurred to me that .... well, heck, I can do it.  She called her son's teacher, who happens to know me because of my writing.  He is going to send me lessons.  My blind and arthritic friends are tickled that it is going to be a group project.  The child is thrilled because he thought he was stuck with just another school project that he could fail at.  I'm SO pleased.  So I'm going to start coaching grammar.  I'm rather excited about the project.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 29, 2008)

Claire, that is so fantastic!  It is a win-win-win-win situation!  I am thrilled for you, the boy and your challanged friends.  Please keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 29, 2008)

up early
coffee, lunch, coffee to go
unwind
unpack
do laundry from dc trip
change sheets two bedrooms
wash kitchen floor
pay girls who fed dogs
call dr about exam
bathe
register iPhone [am keeping it]
figure out dinner or not
settle in for the night
await the baby and his fiance to arrive for the night


----------



## babetoo (Oct 29, 2008)

made a big pot of chicken soup with lots and lots of vegs. in it
played on puter a lot
got supplies together to knit an Afghan. 
took out trash
mailed ballot
got out supplies to make sugar cookies. no trick or treaters here so just for my two great grandbabies. 
watch tv
read magazines
knit
bedtime 
had a fun day actually just putzing around


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 13, 2008)

Cleaned out my freezer, got rid of all freezer burned food, I hate waste.   Now that I have a Food Saver, should be much less waste.   When I pick up the free turkey, now I have room in the freezer.


----------



## sattie (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm being a bum today... took time off work.  I'm gonna try to do as little as possible!!!  OH... I need a hair cut!  A trip to the beauty salon is in order!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 13, 2008)

it looks like I am going to Hilton Head SC on Sunday for one week, so I am getting ready for being gone.  In the kitchen today making rolls, my second go at calzones for dh's lunch box, and a pan of burritoes for his dinners..


----------



## pdswife (Nov 13, 2008)

unpack
wash clothes 
take nap ( or naps as yawns come and go)
make Paul a wonderful "I'm home and I missed you dinner"
shower
computer, tv, clean house, 
catch up on mail, bills and stuff....


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2008)

Clean up after dogs in back yard before plumber gets here.
Console big dog who is upset because little dog got a care ride (to get a hair cut)
exercise before going to physio to make up for being bad yesterday with all the flood stuff
Fill out a damage report for the site manager
wait for plumber
wash all the old towels and sheets that have been used as sponges and barracades so we can use them again.
Nap as I didn't get much sleep
PTL that things weren't worse


----------



## sattie (Nov 13, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Clean up after dogs in back yard before plumber gets here.
> Console big dog who is upset because little dog got a care ride (to get a hair cut)
> exercise before going to physio to make up for being bad yesterday with all the flood stuff
> Fill out a damage report for the site manager
> ...


 
I need a nap just from reading your list of stuff to do!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 13, 2008)

up
coffee bathe
cut hair
walk to pizza joint
do hair/make up
work
rest
work some more
dinner if I'm lucky
sleep


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 13, 2008)

I am all caught up at work, just a few small things for our work Xmas party.  I have the local American Legion Hall rented, the menu planned with potluck deserts, entertainment and contests with about 120 attending.  On the home side it cold and dreary with rain the rest of the day up here, so not much planned there.


----------



## dave the baker (Nov 13, 2008)

read legal papers for house sale; get them notarized
go to lumberyard for woodworking supplies
bake NYT whole wheat
mop kitchen floor
have a nice cup of tea
take DW out to dinner


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 13, 2008)

I need to add to my list:
Get a reality check!
(can't do laundry when you water has been cut off!!!!!)


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2008)

dishs, water plants, make muffins, sew, sew, sew. finally i have the energy. speaking of energy. almost got the day off. short power outage. can't do anything without power. not even make coffee. oh yes, really should clean main bathroom.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 14, 2008)

feed cats, clean litterboxes, make coffee ( fog lifter kind) take painkiller, peel potatoes for soup, make and eat breakfast.  Check DC forums, drink more fog lifter coffee, empty dishwasher, decide what is for supper if not leftovers. Eat supper
Check emails all day long .  Sleep.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 14, 2008)

make coffe, breakfast and Paul's lunch
DC
wash clothes
fill empty dishwasher
take nap
DC
job hunt
find keys...they seem to be missing...somewhere....
sweep kitchen
dust livingroom
dinner ( just leftovers tonight)
Sci-fi tv
DC and other computer stuff
bed sleep cuddle hug


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 14, 2008)

Prep for our very stinky carpets to be cleaned
Wait for the cleaners (and wait, and wait....)
Do my exercises to try and get my leg to start mobilizing again
Write some PM's to some special pizza
Start designing a very special birthday cake
Do another several loads of laundry (when the border is finished his)
Figure out supper (take-out please?)
REST!!!


----------



## attie (Nov 14, 2008)

Being 4.30am Saturday at this time I'm planning a big day. I see the neighbours lights have just gone out after their Friday night drinking/drugging binge so shortly after daylight will be a good time to mow the yard.

Then #1 son & myself are heading down to one of the local creeks to set some crab pots, do some fishing and hopefully catch a couple of Barramundi for dinner.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I will hit happy hour this evening for some Guinness Draught and a couple of shots of Jameson's.  Then order pizza.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 14, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> I think I will hit happy hour this evening for some Guinness Draught and a couple of shots of Jameson's. Then order pizza.


 well that's a good way to warm an otherwise cold night.

up early
coffee
granola
computer/work stuff and dc/emails/pm's/poems
shower
train to a famous book store
back home
dinner at SF for potpourie of flavors
Nords for some fun and hopefully no spending
loving husband talking session
slumber early glad nothing on tv I can't live without


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 24, 2008)

day is nearly over . Since I got up this morning : 
Feed cats
Clean litter boxes
Make coffee
Make 2 kinds of pasta using pasta machine
Make pizza dough using Food processor
Make Artisan bread , mix dough in a bowl , wait 2 hrs then baked.
Vac sealed the extra 2 breads and 2 pizza dough.
Cooked the pasta, baked the pizza, baked the bread. 
Feed cats dinner
Feed hubby and me
Clean up kitchen, put stuff away
Sit and relax 
Check emails and DC forum
Read a book
starting at 7 pm, watch PBS station til 10 pm
brush teeth and bedtime


----------



## pdswife (Nov 24, 2008)

I was going to finish x-mas shopping... went out...did some... decided I couldn't deal with the people.  Everyone was in grumpy moods.   I'll finish later.   I'm almost done.  I've even got some stuff wrapped and ready to go.

Nap time!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 24, 2008)

i stayed faithful to my list of chores. i put nothing on it and that is exactly what i did.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Let's see....today's list....

Office Depot to return a computer part
Michael's craft store..to look at yarn
Safeway .. grocerys and bank ( bank is in safeway)
put away three loads of clothes I washed, dried and folded yesterday
make dinner
do dishes
shower
be nice to hubby
clean desk
vacuum
fill car with gas

all that and more... but not in that order


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 31, 2008)

Nothing special.  I had to install a Anti Virus program on hubby's computer.
Perhaps make cake mix cookies.
We need laundry soap, hopefully I can prod hubby to go get it.


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 31, 2008)

Mail packages at post office,
go to Lowes to buy special casters for lathe stand
pick up reserved books at library
make deposits at bank
grocery store for stuff for "snacky" night
go to Home Depot for lumber and supplies
hope DW gets off early so she's home safely at a decent hour (it's a 150 mile round trip every day)
take wee doggie to park 
That's enough!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Funny, I was thinking about this thread earlier today as I was working in the shop.

After breakfast I cut cubes of baguette for my fondue tonight.  They need to dry a bit.

Went to the shop and spent several hours upholstering chairs.  I was working with aircraft vinyl, tough stuff, and after doing the second chair my hands hurt too much to finish.  Pulling and tugging bothers the crap out of the arthritis and carpal tunnel in my right hand.

Stopped by a friend's house on the way home from the shop to return a belt sander I'd borrowed.  No one was home, so left the sander in the safe care of their countless outside kitties.

I'll have lunch soon and sometime later this afternoon deliver some deacon's bench cushions to a customer.

The last real thing I have to do today is grate the cheese for the fondue and set out the pot, etc.

I'll veg the rest of the day and spend time with my DC family.


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice (Dec 31, 2008)

I got up at 4 thanks to my awesome drunk roomates
Breakfast and a healthy pot or two of coffee
Wash all the glasses in the house
Prep the bar for tonight
Take a nap
Lunch/Dinner of something random in the freezer (no time to get fancy today )
From 7 pm and onwards I'm bartending for the New Year's Bash

I'm pumped about that last bit, I get to peddle some of my homemade spirits and liquors on people with taste buds, not college students.

T.F.T.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 31, 2008)

might do a little baking. pumpkin to use up, in muffins i think with dried cranberries. also maybe some thin crispy choco. chip cookies, my new fave. thats about it. try to stay awake till midnight


----------



## dave the baker (Dec 31, 2008)

Katie:  That fondue sounds good.  Too bad it's so warm here (70's).  I like it best on a cold winter's night.  Maybe soon, I hope.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Katie:  That fondue sounds good.  Too bad it's so warm here (70's).  I like it best on a cold winter's night.  Maybe soon, I hope.



It's awesome and the recipe has been in the family for generations.

I just realized earlier this afternoon that the recipe isn't really written down in a coherent manner.  Buck just had a list of ingredients and did as his mother taught him from what her father (Grandpa Herman) taught her.  So I took a few minutes and put it in "real" recipe form so the children will have an accurate recipe.

I'll email it to the children.  Buck would want me to do that.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 31, 2008)

Pay BILLS
Chop ice in the driveway this afternoon when it gets warmer
Put ham hock and beans in the crockpot
Make cornbread to got with ham hock and beans
Play fetch with the dog
Do laundry and wash dishes
Fix the knob in the shower (The hot and cold are reversed)
Lastly, have a glass of eggnog and rum while watching the New Year's Festivities


----------



## roadfix (Dec 31, 2008)

Just 6 plus hours remaining til the New Year.  My wife and I will be spending NYE at Park Drive Bar & Grill (my house) all night with friends and family.


----------

